# Ricostruire dopo il tradimento ...



## MarcoP (6 Settembre 2011)

Buon giorno,
vi scrivo perchè qualche settimana fa ho scopeto che mia moglie mi ha tradito con un suo collega (la storia va avanti da circa due mesi).
Ho visto su internet il tabulato delle telefonate che si facevano a tutte le ore e poi letto dei suoi sms in cui diceva “ti amo….” “buona notte amore…”ecc.
Dopo diverse discussioni lei ha ammesso il tradimento e mi ha chiesto perdono dicendomi di voler ricominciare perché siamo una famiglia e abbiamo tre figli.
Io ho deciso di volerle dare un’altra chance perché la amo, però ci sono alcuni problemi che lei non chiarisce e che mi angosciano.
Lei dice che vuole restare amica con questo collega e quindi continua a sentirlo (a volte anche di nascosto).
Questo per me è inammissibile, secondo me se si vuole recuperare il matrimonio lei deve troncare definitivamente con lui che deve tornare ad essere un puro e semplice collega di lavoro.
Già accettare che si sentano per lavoro mi da fastidio, figuriamoci immaginare che continuino a sentirsi anche come amici!
Questo è un problema che sta creando forti divisioni e discussioni. Lei continua a ripetermi che devo fidarmi di lei, che col tempo si sistemerà tutto e dice che, se oggi soffocasse e reprimesse qualcosa per il collega, un domani non sa cosa potrebbe succedere.
Io le dico che sarebbe giusto che facesse chiarezza con se stessa prima di ripartire con me.
Penso che se si voglia recuperare una storia lo devono credere e volere profondamente tutti e due i partner (analizzando prima di tutto la loro mente ed il loro cuore) altrimenti ci sono poche possibilità di successo.
Purtroppo in cuor mio credo che lei si sia innamorata di lui (vedi sms) e per me provi poco….. 
Se le cose fossero così che cosa posso fare?  Non credo che si possa restare insieme solo per i figli!
Io vorrei che con lei tornasse la complicità, la fiducia, l’amicizia, l’affetto, l’intimità ecc. che c’era una volta, però non so proprio come fare.
Sto molto male, mi è caduto il mondo addosso, penso sempre al tradimento. 
Riuscirò a riacquistare la serenità di un tempo?
Oggi sono diventato molto sospettoso, non riesco a fidarmi di lei. 
Secondo voi un domani potrò tornare a fidarmi di lei? 
Per favore vorrei un vostro parere.
Grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Buon giorno,
> vi scrivo perchè qualche settimana fa ho scopeto che mia moglie mi ha tradito con un suo collega (la storia va avanti da circa due mesi).
> Ho visto su internet il tabulato delle telefonate che si facevano a tutte le ore e poi letto dei suoi sms in cui diceva “ti amo….” “buona notte amore…”ecc.
> Dopo diverse discussioni lei ha ammesso il tradimento e mi ha chiesto perdono dicendomi di voler ricominciare perché siamo una famiglia e abbiamo tre figli.
> ...


Come prima cosa benvenuto
Mi sembra che tua moglie non abbia ben compreso la gravità di quello che ha fatto tanto che ti chiede a pochi giorni dalla scoperta di fidarti di lei.
Il continuare a frequentare o sentire al di fuori dell'ambito lavorativo il suo collega direi che è fuori discussione se veramente volesse chiudere questa storia. 
Il fatto che ti dica che non vuole "soffocare" le sensazioni che prova per lui direi che dovrebbe farti riflettere sulle reali intenzioni di tua moglie.


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come prima cosa benvenuto
> *Mi sembra che tua moglie non abbia ben compreso la gravità di quello che ha fatto tanto che ti chiede a pochi giorni dalla scoperta di fidarti di lei.*
> Il continuare a frequentare o sentire al di fuori dell'ambito lavorativo il suo collega direi che è fuori discussione se veramente volesse chiudere questa storia.
> Il fatto che ti dica che non vuole "soffocare" le sensazioni che prova per lui direi che dovrebbe farti riflettere sulle reali intenzioni di tua moglie.


 Quoto!
E' il colmo che ti chieda, dopo solo pochi giorni, di fidarti di lei!!


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

E Benvenuto!


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Accodandomi a Farfalla nel darti il benvenuto ti diro anche io che le premesse non sono delle più buone per una ricostruzione. 
Andrebbe fatto un pò di cerchiobottismo però (una botta al cerchio e una alla botte): di una cosa devi essere ben consapevole, se tua moglie è davvero intenzionata a ricostruire, allora, per assurdo, è anche incapace di intendere e di volere, perchè ha te da una parte e il bellimbusto dall'altra, e sono quasi sicuro che in questo momento lei non ci stà capendo più niente. 

Da quello che hai raccontato però, e spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi, vedo in tua moglie un'estrema lucidità sul come gestire la cosa: la richiesta di fiducia, il devi fidarti di me, non puoi chiedermi di non vederlo, sono scritte a pegina 2 del manuale: "Cose da fare e da dire quando si viene beccati con le mani nel barattolo di Nutella".

My two cents.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> *Riuscirò a riacquistare la serenità di un tempo?*


Ciao Marco, ero entrata per scrivere qualcosa, presa da un momento di sconforto, ho visto il post e sono passata a leggere! Mi dispiace molto di quello che stai vivendo e seppur non viva lo stesso dolore che hai tu, posso immaginare come ti senti e quello che stai attraversando.
Io ero entrata per chiedermi la stessa domanda che ho evidenziato, nel tuo intervento, sinceramente te lo auguro e me lo auguro ma, ci vuole tempo, tanto tempo e sicuramente attraverserai tanto dolore, prima!

Per quel che vale il mio pensiero, non essendo moglie e madre, credo che restare uniti solo per i figli non li aiuti assolutamente e non è o non può essere un valido motivo.
Perchè i figli non è che soffrano meno, se vedono due genitori sotto lo stesso tetto che, però hanno rancori irrisolti, comunque credo che la serenità famigliare sarebbe ugualmente turbata!
Concordo con te sul fatto che tua moglie dovrebbe chiarirsi le idee ma per farlo dovrebbe allontanarsi da entrambi e capire dentro di lei, cosa vuole.
Se non ci fossero stati i figli di mezzo, ti avrei consigliato di allontanarti per un pò. Purtroppo con tre figli le cose sono un pò più complesse.
Qui nel forum io ho trovato tante persone in grado di sostenermi e aiutarmi e credo che faranno lo stesso anche con te!

In bocca al lupo!

Diavoletta.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come prima cosa benvenuto
> Mi sembra che tua moglie non abbia ben compreso la gravità di quello che ha fatto tanto che ti chiede a pochi giorni dalla scoperta di fidarti di lei.
> Il continuare a frequentare o sentire al di fuori dell'ambito lavorativo il suo collega direi che è fuori discussione se veramente volesse chiudere questa storia.
> Il fatto che ti dica che non vuole "soffocare" le sensazioni che prova per lui direi che dovrebbe farti riflettere sulle reali intenzioni di tua moglie.


Quoto e approvo!

benvenuto!
come ti hanno già scritto le premesse non sono buone per ricostruire....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come prima cosa benvenuto
> Mi sembra che tua moglie non abbia ben compreso la gravità di quello che ha fatto tanto che ti chiede a pochi giorni dalla scoperta di fidarti di lei.
> Il continuare a frequentare o sentire al di fuori dell'ambito lavorativo il suo collega direi che è fuori discussione se veramente volesse chiudere questa storia.
> Il fatto che ti dica che non vuole "soffocare" le sensazioni che prova per lui direi che dovrebbe farti riflettere sulle reali intenzioni di tua moglie.


Quoto! E sono ben felice che come ti avevo detto ci sono persone qui, che ti aiuteranno a capire il da farsi! benvenuto anche da parte mia!


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Io vorrei che con lei tornasse la complicità, la fiducia, l’amicizia, l’affetto, l’intimità ecc. che c’era una volta, però non so proprio come fare.


Non esiste una ricetta assoluta. (Magari ad avercela.....sai i soldi che farei  )
Una cosa posso dirtela però: devi ridiventare un Uomo. Adesso ai suoi occhi tu non sei un Uomo (notare la U), tu sei solo "Suo Marito". Quasi un'entità astratta, anche se dividete la stessa casa e lo stesso letto. L'Uomo è il collega: grazie a lui ha riprovato le farfalle nello stomaco, grazie a lui ha rifatto dell'ottimo sesso, lui è brillante, è convinta anche che lui cachi al sapore di sandalo e mughetto, credimi.
Tu devi ridiventare l'Uomo, anzi l'Uomo che ha sposato. Come farlo ? Prima di tutto non pretendendo cose che è impossibile avere adesso tipo la complicità, l'affetto, etc, etc. Quelle adesso non puoi averle erchè lei non può dartele e quindi è inutile chiederle. Però puoi pretendere piccole cose: sms ? out. Telefonate ? out. Anche il solo nominarlo in tua presenza ? out. Dico out perchè comunque lei continuerà con queste cose, ma deve scordarsi di farlo mentre vive sotto il tuo stesso tetto. L'Uomo ha una certa dignità. Anzi, lei deve sapere che tu non dormi mica da piedi, tu sai bene che lei continuerà, lei deve sapere che tu lo sai che continuerà. E allora che senso ha chiederle di non farlo, sapendo bene che una volta uscita di casa la prima cosa che farà sarà quello di mandare un sms a lui. Fidati. Ad un certo punto è lei che si sentirà la pirla di turno. Come gestire le cose che piccole non sono. A parte che ti consigliere di leggere la storia di Niko74 ad esempio, quello che ti posso dire è che io farei sentire la mia presenza non imponendola. L'entita astratta "Mio Marito" imporrebbe la presenza nella vita della moglie. MarcoP è solo un uomo, un uomo che ama la sua donna. Un uomo che da questa è stato tradito. Un uomo che nonstante tutto però continua a mettere i giorni uno dietro l'altro. Un uomo che dopo la scoperta stà ricominciando a ricostruirsi chiedendosi anche dove ha sbagliato (credimi anche tu non sei completamente innocente). Che lei sappia questo. Che lei veda questo, ma che lo veda non perchè sei tu a dirglielo e buttarglielo in faccia, ma che lo veda perchè non può fare a meno di non vederlo (appena si toglierà le fette di salame dagli occhi che rispondono al nome "Il collega mio amante").
Insomma tutto stò fiume di parole per dire: c'è una strada che deve essere percorsa, DA TUTTI E DUE; tu parti, può essere che lei ti seguirà oppure no......comunque vada...tu sarai in cammino....a prescindere dalla destinazione.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non esiste una ricetta assoluta. (Magari ad avercela.....sai i soldi che farei  )
> Una cosa posso dirtela però: devi ridiventare un Uomo. Adesso ai suoi occhi tu non sei un Uomo (notare la U), tu sei solo "Suo Marito". Quasi un'entità astratta, anche se dividete la stessa casa e lo stesso letto. L'Uomo è il collega: grazie a lui ha riprovato le farfalle nello stomaco, grazie a lui ha rifatto dell'ottimo sesso, lui è brillante, è convinta anche che lui caca al sapore di sandalo e mughetto, credimi.
> Tu devi ridiventare l'Uomo, anzi l'Uomo che ha sposato. Come farlo ? Prima di tutto non pretendendo cose che è impossibile avere adesso tipo la complicità, l'affetto, etc, etc. Quelle adesso non puoi averle erchè lei non può dartele e quindi è inutile chiederle. Però puoi pretendere piccole cose: sms ? out. Telefonate ? out. Anche il solo nominarlo in tua presenza ? out. Dico out perchè comunque lei continuerà con queste cose, ma deve scordarsi di farlo mentre vive sotto il tuo stesso tetto. L'Uomo ha una certa dignità. Anzi, lei deve sapere che tu non dormi mica da piedi, tu sai bene che lei continuerà, lei deve sapere che tu lo sai che continuerà. E allora che senso ha chiederle di non farlo, sapendo bene che una volta uscita di casa la prima cosa che farà sarà quello di mandare un sms a lui. Fidati. Ad un certo punto è lei che si sentirà la pirla di turno. Come gestire le cose che piccole non sono. A parte che ti consigliere di leggere la storia di Niko74 ad esempio, quello che ti posso dire è che io farei sentire la mia presenza non imponendola. L'entita astratta "Mio Marito" imporrebbe la presenza nella vita della moglie. MarcoP è solo un uomo, un uomo che ama la sua donna. Un uomo che da questa è stato tradito. Un uomo che nonstante tutto però continua a mettere i giorni uno dietro l'altro. Un uomo che dopo la scoperta stà ricominciando a ricostruirsi chiedendosi anche dove ha sbagliato (*credimi anche tu non sei completamente innocente*). Che lei sappia questo. Che lei veda questo, ma che lo veda non perchè sei tu a dirglielo e buttarglielo in faccia, ma che lo veda perchè non può fare a meno di non vederlo (appena si toglierà le fette di salame dagli occhi che rispondono al nome "Il collega mio amante").
> Insomma tutto stò fiume di parole per dire: c'è una strada che deve essere percorsa, DA TUTTI E DUE; tu parti, può essere che lei ti seguirà oppure no......comunque vada...tu sarai in cammino....a prescindere dalla destinazione.


Quoto ma non del tutto sul grassetto: che faccio, che se non ti amo più o sono depressa vado a letto con un altro? Mai giustificabile: se il marito ha delle colpe sue se ne discute, se non le ha perchè tu cambi gusti nemmeno, almeno dillo e metti le cose in chiaro.
E' vero di famiglia e bambini, ma è un discorso *egoistico*: c'è sempre un marito che soffre! E a lui si devono spiegazioni


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto ma non del tutto sul grassetto: che faccio, che se non ti amo più o sono depressa vado a letto con un altro? Mai giustificabile: se il marito ha delle colpe sue se ne discute, se non le ha perchè tu cambi gusti nemmeno, almeno dillo e metti le cose in chiaro.
> E' vero di famiglia e bambini, ma è un discorso *egoistico*: c'è sempre un marito che soffre! E a lui si devono spiegazioni


L'Uomo di ciu parlavo nel mio post precedente si mette sempre in discussione. Sempre. In una situazione come quella di Marco, porsi nella situazione di "Cosa ti ho fatto di male per meritarmi questo" è la più deleteria possibile. Quando affronteranno il discorso, perchè prima o poi lo affronteranno, lei lo accuserà di marea di mancanze che per il 99,9% saranno magari delle emerite cazzate. L'Uomo riesce sempre a trovare, fra quelle cazzate, lo 0,1% su cui lei ha ragione. E quello 0,1% c'è sempre. Fidati.


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Settembre 2011)

bravo! bellissimo post. aggiungo un concetto. è vero che marcoP non può pretendere ora quasi nulla. ma la verifica se il suo matrimonio terrà o meno avverrà solo nel momento in cui lei sentirà la mancanza dell'altro. fin tanto che la storia a latere andrà avanti lei si sentirà euforica, piacente e si sentirà in grado di portare avanti entrambe le storie... ma è solo un illusione. queste storie sono una droga e disintossicarsi implica astinenza ...... e l'astinenza è il periodo più duro che mette a repentaglio il matrimonio .....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto ma non del tutto sul grassetto: che faccio, che se non ti amo più o sono depressa vado a letto con un altro? Mai giustificabile: se il marito ha delle colpe sue se ne discute, se non le ha perchè tu cambi gusti nemmeno, almeno dillo e metti le cose in chiaro.
> E' vero di famiglia e bambini, ma è un discorso *egoistico*: c'è sempre un marito che soffre! E a lui si devono spiegazioni


Sicuramente il tradimento non è giustificabile, ma credo che se si è persone mature ed intelligenti come deve essere l'uomo che consiglia Tuba il mettersi in discussione deve far parte di questa ricostruzione. Non sappiamo se in precedenza la moglie ha espresso qualche disagio ma anche se così non fosse e lui la vuole riconquistare forse potrebbe porre delle modifiche al suo comportamente dove rilevasse ci siano state delle mancanze. non si tratta di stravolgere la sua personalità, magari è un niente quello che basta a farla tornare sui suoi passi.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

Ops! non avevo letto l'intervento di Tuba...


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

rimanere amici...ma se erano amanti dovendo mantenere uno stato sarà sempre quello.
assurda pretesa che presuppone poca voglia di ricostruire.esigi una rottura vera (fra loro)e chiarisci che vuoi indietro tua moglie..non una controfigura


----------



## tesla (6 Settembre 2011)

ma se siamo finiti tutti in un film fantahorror che almeno ci avvertano!
ma da quando la moglie traditrice che vuole ricostruire il rapporto coniugale *che ha distrutto* e vuole le sia data fiducia *che ha tradito biecamente e vergognosamente *, vuole anche rimanere amica con l'amante e pretende di poterlo frequentare? permettetemi di avvalermi della facoltà di essere diretta e non usare mezzi termini: questa è faccia come il CULO. 
 di proporzioni talmente incalcolabili, da sfiorare il grottesco.


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma se siamo finiti tutti in un film fantahorror che almeno ci avvertano!
> ma da quando la moglie traditrice che vuole ricostruire il rapporto coniugale *che ha distrutto* e vuole le sia data fiducia *che ha tradito biecamente e vergognosamente *, vuole anche rimanere amica con l'amante e pretende di poterlo frequentare? permettetemi di avvalermi della facoltà di essere diretta e non usare mezzi termini: questa è faccia come il CULO.
> di proporzioni talmente incalcolabili, da sfiorare il grottesco.


Ciao,

Straquotonoe!!!

… cercavo le parole … rimanevo solo a bocca aperta … è veramente grottesco!

sienne


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2011)

Benvenuto.

La tua storia ha delle analogie con quella che mi è capitata 6 mesi fa (oggi è l'anniversario )....moglie che si innamora di collega e storia che va avanti per circa 2 mesi fino a che l'ho scoperta.

Se non ho capito male lei a pochi giorni dalla scoperta ti chiede di fidarti di lei e di poter continuare a vedere e sentire il collega come amico. Beh...per il fidarti di lei ti assicuro che sarà durissima anche dopo mesi...io pur non impedendole di fare nulla (uscite con amiche, ecc...) non è che mi fidi tanto eh ...Però è anche vero che mia moglie non ha manco provato a chiedermi di fidarmi.

Se è stata appena scoperta ed è davvero innamorata, non riuscirà subito a sentirlo "come amico" e più lo vede peggio è.
Io pure fin dall'inizio mi imponevo sul fatto che se volevamo ricostruire lei non doveva più sentirlo se non per cause lavorative....lei prometteva......e poi scoprivo che mentiva.
Ci son voluti 4-5 mesi per vedere un minimo miglioramento della situazione e adesso SEMBRA che le stia passando un pò questo innamoramento-infatuazione o quello che diavolo è stato (i contatti sembrano davvero azzerati).

Devi comunque avere molta pazienza e considerare che lei in questo momento non è lucida al 100%.
Io, anche se molti sono contrari ti suggerisco di controllare tua moglie...riceverai probabilmente delle tremende legnate, ma per lo meno saprai se vuol ricostruire veramente o vuol solo calmare le acque e continuare a beffarsi di te (non è che lei direttamente voglia beffarsi di te....lei vuole solo stare con l'altro e se per farlo deve mentirti...lo farà).


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'Uomo di ciu parlavo nel mio post precedente si mette sempre in discussione. Sempre. In una situazione come quella di Marco, porsi nella situazione di "Cosa ti ho fatto di male per meritarmi questo" è la più deleteria possibile. Quando affronteranno il discorso, perchè prima o poi lo affronteranno, *lei lo accuserà di marea di mancanze che per il 99,9% saranno magari delle emerite cazzate. L'Uomo riesce sempre a trovare, fra quelle cazzate, lo 0,1% su cui lei ha ragione. E quello 0,1% c'è sempre. Fidati*.


Vero quel 0,1% (e forse anche di più) c'è sempre...però cavolo è appunto uno 0,1% no!!!1
In ogni caso anche a me sono state rinfacciate mancanze in quantità...sembrerebbe una prassi


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> rimanere amici...ma se erano amanti dovendo mantenere uno stato sarà sempre quello.
> assurda pretesa che presuppone poca voglia di ricostruire.esigi una rottura vera (fra loro)e chiarisci che vuoi indietro tua moglie..non una controfigura


AMEN


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente il tradimento non è giustificabile, ma credo che se si è persone mature ed intelligenti come deve essere l'uomo che consiglia Tuba il mettersi in discussione deve far parte di questa ricostruzione. Non sappiamo se in precedenza la moglie ha espresso qualche disagio ma anche se così non fosse e lui la vuole riconquistare forse potrebbe porre delle modifiche al suo comportamente dove rilevasse ci siano state delle mancanze. non si tratta di stravolgere la sua personalità, *magari è un niente quello che basta a farla tornare sui suoi passi*.


...e quindi lei per "un niente" ha tradito il marito?
Perché se basta un niente per tornare sui suoi passi allora è stato un niente a farle cambiare strada.....


----------



## Daniele (6 Settembre 2011)

Carissimo, prima cosa, vai a parlare con l'altro e digli chiaro e tondo che se scopri solo che si sentono ancora al telefono, tu gli farai così male che si ricorderà per il resto della vita cosa è costata una misera scopata.
Per secondo parli con tua moglie dicendole chiaro e tondo che "Non puoi fidarti di lei per quanto successo, che le lasci la libertà di essere amica dello stronzone in questione solo se se ne andasse fuori di casa, ma che in casa insieme tu hai un minimo di dignità che lei deve rispettare.
Se scoprissi che ti prendesse per il culo la soluzione sia chiara e perfetta, una separazione non indolore e neppure piacevole con smerdamento totale in pubblico, non sai quanto i traditori ci tengono di non fare brutta figura al di fuori.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, prima cosa, vai a parlare con l'altro e digli chiaro e tondo che se scopri solo che si sentono ancora al telefono, tu gli farai così male che si ricorderà per il resto della vita cosa è costata una misera scopata.
> Per secondo parli con tua moglie dicendole chiaro e tondo che "Non puoi fidarti di lei per quanto successo, che le lasci la libertà di essere amica dello stronzone in questione solo se se ne andasse fuori di casa, ma che in casa insieme tu hai un minimo di dignità che lei deve rispettare.
> Se scoprissi che ti prendesse per il culo la soluzione sia chiara e perfetta, una separazione non indolore e neppure piacevole con smerdamento totale in pubblico, non sai quanto i traditori ci tengono di non fare brutta figura al di fuori.


Concordo sul non fidarsi e non dare il proprio consenso perché veda l'amante come amico.
Sul discorso di minacciare l'altro non lo trovo molto utile...anche se lo ho fatto in un momento di rabbia. Alla fine non è lui ma la moglie che deve prednere una decisione.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma se siamo finiti tutti in un film fantahorror che almeno ci avvertano!
> ma da quando la moglie traditrice che vuole ricostruire il rapporto coniugale *che ha distrutto* e vuole le sia data fiducia *che ha tradito biecamente e vergognosamente *, vuole anche rimanere amica con l'amante e pretende di poterlo frequentare? permettetemi di avvalermi della facoltà di essere diretta e non usare mezzi termini: questa è faccia come il CULO.
> di proporzioni talmente incalcolabili, da sfiorare il grottesco.


Tu leggi nel mio pensiero: la penso esattamente così; non esistono giustificazioni, MAI, nemmeno se il marito ha colpa, perchè se ne parla prima con lui; poi si fa quello che si vuole, con le dovute conseguenza del caso


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Tu leggi nel mio pensiero: la penso esattamente così; non esistono giustificazioni, MAI, nemmeno se il marito ha colpa, perchè se ne parla prima con lui; poi si fa quello che si vuole, con le dovute conseguenza del caso


Quoto


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quoto


ciao Niko come stai? come vanno le cose a te?


----------



## Daniele (6 Settembre 2011)

Caro Niko, l'altro serve solo come sfogo personale, semplicemente vedere un tizio che struiscia per terra pur di non avere problemi...ti fa vedere che livello di lombrico adora la tua donna.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Caro Niko, l'altro serve solo come sfogo personale, semplicemente vedere un tizio che struiscia per terra pur di non avere problemi...ti fa vedere che livello di lombrico adora la tua donna.


Tu e le tue filosofie:carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Niko come stai? come vanno le cose a te?


Ciao, direi che sto abbastanza bene.
"Le cose" sembrano andare per il verso giusto....mia moglie da 2 mesi sembra non prendermi più per i fondelli (oppure è diventata bravissima a fingere ).

Io come scritto nella mia discussione la settimana scorsa, sono cambiato forse in peggio, ho imparato che devo fare affidamento SOLO su me stesso e basta....cosi mi sembra di stare meglio e per ora vado per questa strada.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Caro Niko, l'altro serve solo come sfogo personale, semplicemente vedere un tizio che struiscia per terra pur di non avere problemi...ti fa vedere che livello di lombrico adora la tua donna.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ciao, direi che sto abbastanza bene.
> "Le cose" sembrano andare per il verso giusto....mia moglie da 2 mesi sembra non prendermi più per i fondelli (oppure è diventata bravissima a fingere ).
> 
> Io come scritto nella mia discussione la settimana scorsa, sono cambiato forse in peggio, ho imparato che devo fare affidamento SOLO su me stesso e basta....cosi mi sembra di stare meglio e per ora vado per questa strada.


Sono contenta! e cmq ora DEVI fare quello che ti fa stare meglio!


----------



## Daniele (6 Settembre 2011)

PS. Non ho mai sentito di amanti che si siano erti contro il partner della persona contesa, anzi, solitamente tra loro ed un lombrichino la differenza è minima e se possono, sacricano tutta la colpa sull'altro. "La colpa non è mia è stata lei a farsi avanti, che colpa ne ho io...!" e bla bla bla. Patetici vermacci.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> PS. Non ho mai sentito di amanti che si siano erti contro il partner della persona contesa, anzi, solitamente tra loro ed un lombrichino la differenza è minima e se possono, sacricano tutta la colpa sull'altro. "La colpa non è mia è stata lei a farsi avanti, che colpa ne ho io...!" e bla bla bla. Patetici vermacci.


Non so se è il caso anche dell'utente protagonista della storia, ma nel mio caso l'altro era single...quindi a giusta ragione poteva dire "è stata lei che si è fatta avanti"....era la pura verità.


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Settembre 2011)

Ciao Marco!

La natura delle cose ha varie sostanze, alcune umide, alcune secche, altre calde ed altre ancora fredde, il tempo che passa ha qualità tra le più sorprendenti, come cambiare il trasparente in opaco e il lischio in rugoso, ma tra queste non esiste quella di cambiare la natura e le sostanze.
Se vai a cercare tra i vecchi dischi di vinile che ruotavano felici nelle orecchie della tua giovinezza, quelli che hai riposto nello scatolone sigillato con cura, con metri di nastro adesivo, nella cantina o nella soffitta, sotto alle vecchie scarpe sformate o al tavolo da ping pong che hai usato solo una volta, cerca un disco qualunque, magari anche uno che non ti piaceva tanto ed ascoltalo sul vecchio giradischi.
Gli ABBA magari gracchieranno un po', ma non sono diventati emuli di Marylin Manson, nè Bruce Springsteen si è trasformato in Gino Latilla...
Lo stesso per tua moglie.

E dove lo vedi?
Nel silenzio, che è lo stesso dei momenti che vedevi felici, che non è stato sostituito dai pianti e dagli strepiti di una donna che implora perdono o dagli occhi rabbiosi di una che se ne va via.

Perchè se soffi su una candela questa si spegne, e se non si spegne o non è una candela o non è mai stata accesa.

E gli occhi abituati al buio, come i tuoi, lacrimano copiosamente se feriti dalla luce forte.
E tu credevi fosse di sego, non di magnesio.
E la natura non cambia.

Anche se promette di farlo.
Ridendo.

Ciao!


----------



## Daniele (6 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non so se è il caso anche dell'utente protagonista della storia, ma nel mio caso l'altro era single...quindi a giusta ragione poteva dire "è stata lei che si è fatta avanti"....era la pura verità.


Si Niko, e lui non ci ha provato pur sapendo che fosse sposata e con prole, povero ometto sedotto da una femme fatale.
Niko, la responsabilità è al 50%, solo se non avesse saputo la situazione lei sarebbe stata totalmente colpevole, a volte sta anche a noi essere onesti con le altre persone, anche se non le conosciamo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Settembre 2011)

Ciao, my two cents per la discussione.

Io ho una storia molto simile alla tua, non siamo sposati e lei ha una bambina di sei anni.
Lei prima ha confessato il tradimento fisico - per poi negarlo...

Comunque vabbè, non si parla della mia di storia...

Io a distanza di ... mmm ... tre mesi ... accidenti... provo la STESSA rabbia, la STESSA delusione,
lo STESSO dolore.

Ma io sono una persona abbastanza rancorosa... anche se non porta a nulla.

Già il solo fatto che lei pretenda di restarci amica... vabbè, 
penso che anche tu capisca che è abbastanza assurdo.

Ripeto, a distanza di tempo sono IO quello che soffre, che fa incubi la notte, eccetera, eccetera...

Fisarsi? Io ADESSO mi fido solo dei miei cani.
Fai quello che ti fa stare sereno, e fregatene del resto.

IMHO.

P.s. : sono appena arrivato anch'io in questo forum e ti posso assicurare che ci sono persone veramente in gamba.


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciao, my two cents per la discussione.
> 
> Io ho una storia molto simile alla tua, non siamo sposati e lei ha una bambina di sei anni.
> Lei prima ha confessato il tradimento fisico - per poi negarlo...
> ...


Il problema è sempre quello: in genere le donne pretendono di restare amiche all'uomo con cui tradiscono e non capiscono come ci si sentirebbe nella situazione opposta. E 'una forma molto brutta di egoismo.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciao, my two cents per la discussione.
> 
> Io ho una storia molto simile alla tua, non siamo sposati e lei ha una bambina di sei anni.
> Lei prima ha confessato il tradimento fisico - per poi negarlo...
> ...


Dei tuoi cani puoi fidarti sempre! 
io alla fine sono rimasta da sola con lei......... almeno so che non mi tradirà mai....


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il problema è sempre quello: in genere le donne pretendono di restare amiche all'uomo con cui tradiscono e non capiscono come ci si sentirebbe nella situazione opposta. E 'una forma molto brutta di egoismo.


non solo le donne....anche il mio ex continuava a sentire la sua prima amante.. quando l'ho scoperto mi ha detto che gli dispiaceva ignorarla


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non solo le donne....anche il mio ex continuava a sentire la sua prima amante.. quando l'ho scoperto mi ha detto che gli dispiaceva ignorarla


Nel caso dell'uomo che tradisce bisogna vedere se è l'amante che continua a pressarlo...

BUM


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Nel caso dell'uomo che tradisce bisogna vedere se è l'amante che continua a pressarlo...
> 
> BUM


ANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Scherzo


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scherzo


.......stai tentando di salvarti in corner! ...........


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Settembre 2011)

Non so ma penso sia anche una questione di autostima..

cerco di rendere a parole, ma sono un pò stanco spero di riuscirci 

Lei (o lui penso sia indifferente): Ti ho tradito, e mi hai scoperto, ma se tu MI ami lo devi accettare, e visto che MI ami devi accettare che io lo sento ancora perchè io ho tanti problemi, ho bisogno di attenzioni, ho bisogno di tutto, e visto che io MI amo faccio un pò quel c***o che mi pare, tanto tu MI ami quindi tutto ciò ti deve andare bene.

Quindi visto che MI ami non mi rompere i maroni. "Non ho mica ucciso nessuno". "a tutti succede".

Zerbiniamoci.

Ok forse mi sto lasciando trascinare


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Dei tuoi cani puoi fidarti sempre!
> io alla fine sono rimasta da sola con lei......... almeno so che non mi tradirà mai....


Sappi che ti stimo.
Ma tanto tanto tanto 

Io per i miei cani potrei uccidere


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so ma penso sia anche una questione di autostima..
> 
> cerco di rendere a parole, ma sono un pò stanco spero di riuscirci
> 
> ...


La tua risposta: ok, stasera dormo a casa di una mia amica. A domani amore.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Settembre 2011)

Uhè non so se vi interessa ma fanno "cheaters" su sky


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La tua risposta: ok, stasera dormo a casa di una mia amica. A domani amore.


Amore sto par di p....


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP, brevemente: per me tua moglie non ha intenzione di chiudere un bel niente. 

Una che ha deciso di chiudere lo fa senza porsi scrupolo alcuno. Chiude anche se si tratta di tagliare di netto con un amante che è il Presidente Supremo della ditta in cui lavora.

Ma, spezzo una lancia per tua moglie: non basta essere sgamati dal compagno, per stufarsi dell'amante e voltare pagina. Le minacce non servono a niente, almeno all'inizio, credo :condom:. Sono cose che tua moglie deve capire davvero, con gradualità.

in bocca al lupo. Coraggio.
ari


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sappi che ti stimo.
> Ma tanto tanto tanto
> 
> Io per i miei cani potrei uccidere


a chi lo dici! considera che quando è finira la mia relazione la prima cosa che gli ho detto è stata: "ti lascio tutto ma lei viene via con me"


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so ma penso sia anche una questione di autostima..
> 
> cerco di rendere a parole, ma sono un pò stanco spero di riuscirci
> 
> ...


 Risposta:"Visto che MI amo...fuori dai @@!" 
Il zerbinamento è una tua scelta! Puoi anche scegliere di mandarla a quel paese...giusto per farle capire che non sei disposto a sopportare i suoi capricci (perché di questo si tratta).


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Uhè non so se vi interessa ma fanno "cheaters" su sky


 Ho appena letto di cosa si tratta. mi sembra interessante! peccato che non abbia sky!!!


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

PS: E' già positivo che tua moglie abbia quel barlume di razionalità per dire: la prima cosa che conta è l'unità della famiglia. 
Senza fare come tante, e tanti, che si lasciano andare a outing inopportuni, della serie: "Non ti ho mai amato, amo solo quell'altro/a, voglio rifarmi una vita con il mio grande ammmmmore  . Addio, ai bambini pensaci tu"....


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho appena letto di cosa si tratta. mi sembra interessante! peccato che non abbia sky!!!


io l'ho guardato ogni tanto....... si è interssante....


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> a chi lo dici! considera che quando è finira la mia relazione la prima cosa che gli ho detto è stata: "ti lascio tutto ma lei viene via con me"


Io farei la stessa cosa ma è un pò più difficile, la bimba ci è molto affezzionata ovviamente...
E' un bel casino.


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> a chi lo dici! considera che quando è finira la mia relazione la prima cosa che gli ho detto è stata: "ti lascio tutto ma lei viene via con me"


 Però, diciamolo, hai fatto male a lasciargli "tutto"


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho appena letto di cosa si tratta. mi sembra interessante! peccato che non abbia sky!!!


E' una bella americanata, adesso hanno beccato una che tradiva il marito.. l'hanno beccata mentre sc****a con l'amante!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Però, diciamolo, hai fatto male a lasciargli "tutto" View attachment 4145


è vero! ho fatto male...ma se era il prezzo da pagare per avere la mia cucciola non mi interessa!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io farei la stessa cosa ma è un pò più difficile, la bimba ci è molto affezzionata ovviamente...
> E' un bel casino.


bè si....sicuramente è complicato...noi non aveva figli....quindi è stato più semplice


----------



## aristocat (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero! ho fatto male...ma se era il prezzo da pagare per avere la mia cucciola non mi interessa!


:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Risposta:"Visto che MI amo...fuori dai @@!"
> Il zerbinamento è una tua scelta! Puoi anche scegliere di mandarla a quel paese...giusto per farle capire che non sei disposto a sopportare i suoi capricci (perché di questo si tratta).


Lo so... forse mi faccio imbambolare dalle sue parole... 
Spero solo di recuperare la mia serenità e la mia dignità ... al più presto.


----------



## MarcoP (6 Settembre 2011)

Grazie ragazzi mi state dando un grande aiuto..... Spero di superare presto questo momento e di tornare ad essere felice e sereno (comunque vada a finire).


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Lo so... forse mi faccio imbambolare dalle sue parole...
> Spero solo di recuperare la mia serenità e la mia dignità ... al più presto.


Sai provo una grandissima empatia per gli uomini che stanno male.

Davvero, forse perchè anche io lo sono, cerco di immedesimarmi sempre nelle storie degli altri uomini e immagino di viverle sulla mia pelle.

Anche io vorrei trovare serenità e tranquillità e quando manca sembra che ogni cosa che vada storto sia disegno addirittura di un volere divino, per cui è inutile lottare... A volte si reagisce, si vuole spaccare il mondo, si vuole gridare al mondo *ora basta!*, poi passa un giorno e si sta sempre lì a leccarsi le ferite. Da questo punto di vista lo ammetto, noi uomini siamo più deboli


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi mi state dando un grande aiuto..... Spero di superare presto questo momento e di tornare ad essere felice e sereno (comunque vada a finire).


ma certo che lo supererai! (come lo abbiamo superato tutti del resto)...ci vuole solo tempo! ora è troppo presto devi ancora assimilare e mtabolizzare quello che è successo! 
tieni solo presente che tua moglie deve dimostrarti tanto in questo momento....e come prima cosa devi fargli capire che non deve mantenere alcun contatto con lui.... 
valuta bene i suoi comportamenti! 
un abbraccio e in bocca al lupo


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi mi state dando un grande aiuto..... Spero di superare presto questo momento e di tornare ad essere felice e sereno (comunque vada a finire).


Madò, e dopo il mio post precedente scommetto che ricade la depressione...


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi mi state dando un grande aiuto..... Spero di superare presto questo momento e di tornare ad essere felice e sereno (comunque vada a finire).


Amico ti sono vicino, per quel che vale


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Madò, e dopo il mio post precedente scommetto che ricade la depressione...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Risposta:"Visto che MI amo...fuori dai @@!"
> Il zerbinamento è una tua scelta! Puoi anche scegliere di mandarla a quel paese...giusto per farle capire che non sei disposto a sopportare i suoi capricci (perché di questo si tratta).


Quoto! Se MarcoP, come ho suggerito anche io, ne avesse la forza dovrebbe andarsene...anche se mi rendo conto che 3 figli, non rendono facile tale scelta.
A lei invece è inutile imporle cosa da fare, credo sarebbe totalmente inutile. Deve capire da sola cosa vuole veramente e deve rendersi conto che Marco non può aspettarla!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP, leggi il 3d di niko...
Non ho altre parole da dirti, non mi è facile trovare consigli per chi cerca di ricostruire, ma la storia di niko è una storia di coraggio e di amore, che magari ti può comunicare un pò di quella forza che ti e vi servirà...
In bocca al lupo...


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> MarcoP, leggi il 3d di niko...
> Non ho altre parole da dirti, non mi è facile trovare consigli per chi cerca di ricostruire, *ma la storia di niko è una storia di coraggio e di amore*, che magari ti può comunicare un pò di quella forza che ti e vi servirà...
> In bocca al lupo...


Però non è finita....è una cosa in corso e io sono solo pochi mesi avanti a lui. Qualche consiglio lo ho già dato 
Poi ormai è una roba lunga oltre 200 pagine delle quali la metà riguarda le diatribe tra stermi e il conte  mica è facile capirci qualcosa


----------



## lunaiena (7 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Buon giorno,
> vi scrivo perchè qualche settimana fa ho scopeto che mia moglie mi ha tradito con un suo collega (la storia va avanti da circa due mesi).
> Ho visto su internet il tabulato delle telefonate che si facevano a tutte le ore e poi letto dei suoi sms in cui diceva “ti amo….” “buona notte amore…”ecc.
> Dopo diverse discussioni lei ha ammesso il tradimento e mi ha chiesto perdono dicendomi di voler ricominciare perché siamo una famiglia e abbiamo tre figli.
> ...


nn si puo tenere il piede in due scarpe ....per me ti sta prendendo per il culo
e no la fiducia nn ci sara piu perche anche se perdoni nn potrai mai dimenticare l'accaduto....la fiducia nn si ottiene con delle parole o delle promesse ma con i fatti...


----------



## MarcoP (7 Settembre 2011)

Il problema principale è che dopo il tradimento l'aspetto più compromesso è la fiducia.
E quindi sorge spontanea la domanda: Riuscirò a riacquistare la fiducia in lei?
Sicuramente dovremo impegnarci molto tutti e due (lei per cominciare deve essere sincera e trasparente).
Il fatto è che oggi sono diventato molto sospettoso, non riesco a fidarmi di lei. 
E' vero (come avete detto voi)  la fiducia si ricostruisce con i fatti e non con le parole...... ma non è facile!!!
Non so se riuscirò a perdonarla e a dimenticare......  non è facile e se ci riuscirò ci vorrà del tempo.


Un'altra cosa che voglio chiarire riguardo al nostro rapporto. Certo, anche io avrò le mie responsabilità e avrò mancato in molte cose, il nostro matrimonio stava attraversando un momento critico. 
Però mi fa rabbia pensare che lei non abbia considerato che:
- tutte le storie sono fatte di alti e bassi, è la vita e forse il bello è proprio quello di riuscire ad affrontare  e superare gli ostacioli in due;
- se lei avesse creduto di più in me o in noi si potevano affrontare i problemi diversamente,
- nonostante il momento negativo che stavamo vivendo io non mi sono innamorato di un'altra e non ho tradito, lei si.


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Vabè Marco, ok è inciampata, tu non hai tradito, invece lei alla prima occasione interessante lo ha fatto; ma quello che conta adesso è riprendere le fila, armarsi di (tanta) pazienza aspettando che tua moglie torni davvero a credere nella vostra coppia.

Secondo me le basi ci sono...

ari


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2011)

Ciao, anche io sono stata tradita e l'ho scoperto da pochi mesi, anche io ho figli, anche il nostro matrimonio attraversava un momento critico e anche io non ho mai tradito: questo per dirti che ho un'idea di quanto ti passa per la testa. Per prima cosa un abbraccio, tu non ti meritavi quello che lei ti ha fatto e non ne hai responsabilità, tutti i matrimoni hanno alti e bassi, il difficile sta nel cercare le soluzioni ai problemi dentro e non nel scordarsele fuori dal matrimonio.
Lei è in torto, in torto non perchè si è presa una sbandata ma perchè ti ha tradito, ti ha ingannato per mesi e avrebbe continuato a farlo se tu non l'avessi scoperta, quindi non può essere lei a porre le condizioni per ricostruire, ma devi essere tu, tu devi capire se ne valga la pena, se lei si merita questo sforzo, perchè sarà molto difficile per te. La prima cosa che fa chi è tradito è cercare una giustificazione, minimizzare quello che ha fatto, ignorare il dolore della persona che ha tradito. Io mi ricordo ancora la sera in cui gli ho buttato in faccia tutto quello che sentivo dentro, non ha parlato per due giorni ma poi qualcosa è cambiato, si può secondo me ripartire solo se il traditore si assume la responsabilità non solo del dolore che ha causato, ma del fatto che il rapporto con la persona tradita non sarà più lo stesso, perchè quella persona è cambiata per sempre. Io sto ricostruendo, sto cercando di perdonare, ma dimenticare è impossibile una volta che hai verificato quanto fragili siano le fondamenta su cui basavi la tua vita.
Tornare a fidarsi? non credo, mai più come prima, ma vorrei arrivare ad un livello di fiducia che ci permetta di vivere in modo sereno, che lo permetta almeno a me, perchè nonostante tutti i suoi sforzi, nonostante le dichiarazioni d'amore, nonostante in questi mesi io non abbia mai avuto prova che lui abbia anche solo ricontattato l'altra, il dubbio c'è sempre, ogni giorno, la paura salta fuori all'improvviso e dietro alla paura la rabbia. La strada è lunga, mi avevano detto quando sono arrivata qui, e ho capito quanto sia vero... ma un passo dopo l'altro...


----------



## MarcoP (7 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao, anche io sono stata tradita e l'ho scoperto da pochi mesi, anche io ho figli, anche il nostro matrimonio attraversava un momento critico e anche io non ho mai tradito: questo per dirti che ho un'idea di quanto ti passa per la testa. Per prima cosa un abbraccio, tu non ti meritavi quello che lei ti ha fatto e non ne hai responsabilità, tutti i matrimoni hanno alti e bassi, il difficile sta nel cercare le soluzioni ai problemi dentro e non nel scordarsele fuori dal matrimonio.
> Lei è in torto, in torto non perchè si è presa una sbandata ma perchè ti ha tradito, ti ha ingannato per mesi e avrebbe continuato a farlo se tu non l'avessi scoperta, quindi non può essere lei a porre le condizioni per ricostruire, ma devi essere tu, tu devi capire se ne valga la pena, se lei si merita questo sforzo, perchè sarà molto difficile per te. La prima cosa che fa chi è tradito è cercare una giustificazione, minimizzare quello che ha fatto, ignorare il dolore della persona che ha tradito. Io mi ricordo ancora la sera in cui gli ho buttato in faccia tutto quello che sentivo dentro, non ha parlato per due giorni ma poi qualcosa è cambiato, si può secondo me ripartire solo se il traditore si assume la responsabilità non solo del dolore che ha causato, ma del fatto che il rapporto con la persona tradita non sarà più lo stesso, perchè quella persona è cambiata per sempre. Io sto ricostruendo, sto cercando di perdonare, ma dimenticare è impossibile una volta che hai verificato quanto fragili siano le fondamenta su cui basavi la tua vita.
> Tornare a fidarsi? non credo, mai più come prima, ma vorrei arrivare ad un livello di fiducia che ci permetta di vivere in modo sereno, che lo permetta almeno a me, perchè nonostante tutti i suoi sforzi, nonostante le dichiarazioni d'amore, nonostante in questi mesi io non abbia mai avuto prova che lui abbia anche solo ricontattato l'altra, il dubbio c'è sempre, ogni giorno, la paura salta fuori all'improvviso e dietro alla paura la rabbia. La strada è lunga, mi avevano detto quando sono arrivata qui, e ho capito quanto sia vero... ma un passo dopo l'altro...


Concordo con quello che dici, però mi sento di farti delle domande:
- è possiblie perdonare se si continua a pensare al tradimento?
- secondo te ha senso restare insieme ad una persona se non c'è più piena fiducia in lui?
- se col tempo non si torna ad essere SERENI, FELICI ecc. ecc. non è forse il caso che "gettare la spugna" ?


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Concordo con quello che dici, però mi sento di farti delle domande:
> - è possiblie perdonare se si continua a pensare al tradimento?
> - secondo te ha senso restare insieme ad una persona se non c'è più piena fiducia in lui?
> - se col tempo non si torna ad essere SERENI, FELICI ecc. ecc. non è forse il caso che "gettare la spugna" ?


ciao Marco, 

- se vuoi perdonare devi lasciarti alle spalle il tradimento ma è ancora troppo presto per farlo;
- la fiducia col tempo si può recuperare ma dovete lavorarci entrambi se volete guardare avanti: ma se pensi di non poterti fidare mai più lascia perdere; ma anche per stabilire questo è ancora troppo presto
- la serenità e filicità col tempo si riacquistano, ma anche questo dipende da voi....

Nel mio caso, quando perdonai il primo tradimento del ex riuscii col tempo a recuperare anche la fiducia nei suoi confronti e a ritrovare un certo equilibro e serenità nella coppia........


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vabè Marco, ok è inciampata, tu non hai tradito, invece lei alla prima occasione interessante lo ha fatto; ma quello che conta adesso è riprendere le fila, armarsi di (tanta) pazienza aspettando che tua moglie torni davvero a credere nella vostra coppia.
> 
> *Secondo me le basi ci sono...*
> 
> ari


Si' per un perfetto calvario, visto che l'amante ce l'ha davanti alle gonadi in ufficio...


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Concordo con quello che dici, però mi sento di farti delle domande:
> - è possiblie perdonare se si continua a pensare al tradimento?
> - *secondo te ha senso restare insieme ad una persona se non c'è più piena fiducia in lui?*- se col tempo non si torna ad essere SERENI, FELICI ecc. ecc. non è forse il caso che "gettare la spugna" ?


ha senso provarci quando si hanno 3 figli (ma anche 1).fino a che ciò è possibile, costruttivo e non distruttivo della propria dignità e dell'armonia che regna o non regna all'interno della famiglia e che i figli respireranno.anche se nei loro confronti sono portata a pensare che il più delle volte il nostro "meglio separati che litigiosi" sia vero fino ad un certo punto quando in realtà alcuni rivorrebbero papà e mamma la sera a cena e nel lettone a dormire nonostante tutto.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha senso provarci quando si hanno 3 figli (ma anche 1).fino a che ciò è possibile, costruttivo e non distruttivo della propria dignità e dell'armonia che regna o non regna all'interno della famiglia e che i figli respireranno.anche se nei loro confronti sono portata a pensare che il più delle volte il nostro "meglio separati che litigiosi" sia vero fino ad un certo punto quando in realtà alcuni rivorrebbero papà e mamma la sera a cena e nel lettone a dormire nonostante tutto.


Cazzate e gia' detto miliardi di volte anche perche' so' alibi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Concordo con quello che dici, però mi sento di farti delle domande:
> - è possiblie perdonare se si continua a pensare al tradimento?
> - secondo te ha senso restare insieme ad una persona se non c'è più piena fiducia in lui?
> - se col tempo non si torna ad essere SERENI, FELICI ecc. ecc. non è forse il caso che "gettare la spugna" ?


Io prima di tutto ho cercato di capire se lo amavo ancora, se lui era ancora la persona che ho amato da quando ero una ragazzina: quando mi ha dimostrato che stava soffrendo veramente per quello che aveva fatto, quando mi è stato vicino nonostante io non nascondessi nulla della mia rabbia e della mia sofferenza,quando ha parlato dei sentimenti che provava per me e mi ha supplicato di perdonarlo nonostante io gli dicessi che per me era tutto finito, ho sentito che l'amore tra noi c'era ancora, e ho deciso di provarci. Dico provarci, perchè mi rendo conto ogni giorno di quanto sia fresca la ferita ancora, e lo sa anche lui... non credo che ci siano risposte che possano andare bene per tutti, ma credo che ci sia una domanda che tutti ci dovremmo porre: ne vale la pena? se sì, forse è tutto possibile, anche se avrò sempre la consapevolezza che lui non è al di sopra delle tentazioni, che può farmi del male,che il nostro matrimonio non è una montagna di granito ma neppure un vaso di vetro: forse è un giardino, che va curato ogni giorno...


----------



## MarcoP (7 Settembre 2011)

Ciao Sbriciolata, concordo con te quando scrivi che il matrimonio è come un giardino che va curato giorno per giorno.
Spesso ce ne dimentichiamo e anche da questa cosa posso nascere i problemi...
Poi se a questo agguingi la routine quodidiana, la famiglia con i figli, il non ritagliare qualche momento per la coppia, il non dialogare ecc. ecc. possono sorgere ulteriori incompresioni e problemi che possono portare alla crisi.
Forse sotto questo aspetto ho/abbiamo mancato tutti e due.... 
Oggi, dopo quello che mi è successo, saprei come reimpostare il rapporto e non commettere questi errori.
Però, sarà la rabbia, la delusione in questo momento non so se è possibile ricostruire il nostro rapporto su solide basi.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Ciao Sbriciolata, concordo con te quando scrivi che il matrimonio è come un giardino che va curato giorno per giorno.
> Spesso ce ne dimentichiamo e anche da questa cosa posso nascere i problemi...
> Poi se a questo agguingi la routine quodidiana, la famiglia con i figli, il non ritagliare qualche momento per la coppia, il non dialogare ecc. ecc. possono sorgere ulteriori incompresioni e problemi che possono portare alla crisi.
> Forse sotto questo aspetto ho/abbiamo mancato tutti e due....
> ...


Non cadere nella trappola di sentirti in colpa per mancanze varie ed eventuali....

non c'e' nessuna giustificazione compensativa ad una porcata del genere....

e' da pezzi di merda e stop...


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non cadere nella trappola di sentirti in colpa per mancanze varie ed eventuali....
> 
> non c'e' nessuna giustificazione compensativa ad una porcata del genere....
> 
> e' da pezzi di merda e stop...


però un'analisi del perché può succedere è solo positiva.
va rivoltato come un calzino un rapporto che ha subito uno scossone del genere...certo questa moglie non mi pare tanto portatrice di vera buona volontà di ricostruzione...se pensa di non rinunciare a vedere l'amante


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *però un'analisi del perché può succedere è solo positiva.*
> va rivoltato come un calzino un rapporto che ha subito uno scossone del genere...certo questa moglie non mi pare tanto portatrice di vera buona volontà di ricostruzione...se pensa di non rinunciare a vedere l'amante


???

So' sbagliate le premesse...(Il tradimento come conseguenza di mancanze presunte)

che poi il fatto di non affermare manco a chiacchiere  che chiuderebbe con il collega e' inqualificabile....

anche se sarebbe una presa per il culo avendolo li' a portata di mano, ma almeno...


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ???
> 
> So' sbagliate le premesse...(*Il tradimento come conseguenza di mancanze presunte)*che poi il fatto di non affermare manco a chiacchiere  che chiuderebbe con il collega e' inqualificabile....
> 
> anche se sarebbe una presa per il culo avendolo li' a portata di mano, ma almeno...


più che mancanze usura, trascuratezza, lasciar passare e darsi per scontati...etc..sono cose che non si fanno o si fanno in due .
che poi ci siano  traditori che prescindono da questo, mossi solo da egoismo e sperficialità è chiaro


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *più che mancanze usura,trascuratezza, lasciar passare e darsi per scontati...etc..sono cose che non si fanno o si fanno in due .*
> che poi ci siano  traditori che prescindono da questo, mossi solo da egoismo e sperficialità è chiaro


E me metti un corno perche' so' 3 mesi che nun t'appendo ancora un quadro?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E me metti un corno perche' so' 3 mesi che nun t'appendo ancora un quadro?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


lo vedi?non mi apprezzi  abbastanza....:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Ciao Sbriciolata, concordo con te quando scrivi che il matrimonio è come un giardino che va curato giorno per giorno.
> Spesso ce ne dimentichiamo e anche da questa cosa posso nascere i problemi...
> Poi se a questo agguingi la routine quodidiana, la famiglia con i figli, il non ritagliare qualche momento per la coppia, il non dialogare ecc. ecc. possono sorgere ulteriori incompresioni e problemi che possono portare alla crisi.
> Forse sotto questo aspetto ho/abbiamo mancato tutti e due....
> ...


Forse non mi sono spiegata: non ti sto dicendo che se lei ti ha tradito è anche responsabilità tua.
Quello che volevo dire è che nel mio caso sto cercando di costruire un nuovo rapporto, che sarà diverso da quello di prima perchè non avrò più quella tranquilla e granitica certezza che avevo prima: se ci sono le basi per costruirlo, allora tutti e due dovremo prendercene cura con attenzione perchè quello che è successo non si cancella. Forse suona come una condanna, ma al momento la cosa è piacevole, poi forse tra 30/40 anni potremo essere più rilassati ;-) Quello che mi lascia perplessa è il tuo desiderio di accollarti una parte di responsabilità del tradimento fatto ai tuoi danni... perchè te ne senti responsabile?


----------



## MarcoP (7 Settembre 2011)

Aaggiornamento:
Mia moglie mi ha detto chiaramente e senza tentennamenti che tiene a me ed alla nostra famiglia, che vuole ricostruire il nostro rapporto... mi ha chiesto umilmente scusa per quello che ha fatto ecc. ecc. 
In merito all'ex amante ci ha pensato bene e mi ha confermato che è tutto finito, lo riporterà piano piano ad essere un semplice collega senza niente di più, neppure l'amicizia.
Sono contento delle sue parole, in questo momento devo crederci anche se sto sempre con i piedi per terra.

Il problema che certo non aiuta è che lavorano nello stesso ufficio, lei pur non volendo lo continuerà a vedere e sentire per questioni lavorative....  purtroppo non può ne cambiare lavoro e neppure chiedere trasferiemnti perchè l'azienda è piccola.


----------



## MarcoP (7 Settembre 2011)

Sbirciolata, non mi sento responsabile del tradimento ci mancherebbe altro.
Quella è solo ed esclusivamente una sua responsabilità e se hai letto il post precendente se ne è resa conto anche lei.
Invece in merito alla crisi sicuramente anche io ho contribuito con il mio comportamento ed errori ad arrivare a quella situzione ed è giusto analizzarli con lei.
Ora dobbiamo trovare insieme il modo di uscirne...


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Aaggiornamento:
> Mia moglie mi ha detto chiaramente e senza tentennamenti che tiene a me ed alla nostra famiglia, che vuole ricostruire il nostro rapporto... mi ha chiesto umilmente scusa per quello che ha fatto ecc. ecc.
> In merito all'ex amante ci ha pensato bene e mi ha confermato che è tutto finito, lo riporterà piano piano ad essere un semplice collega senza niente di più, neppure l'amicizia.
> Sono contento delle sue parole, in questo momento devo crederci anche se sto sempre con i piedi per terra.
> ...


 Per assurdo,  stare sempre gomito a gomito in ufficio può favorire l'effetto-stanchezza verso quest'amante....
Chiaro, deve ancora passarle la "sbornia" ma il fatto che tua moglie sappia riconoscere cosa conta davvero nella sua vita è già qualcosa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Sbirciolata, non mi sento responsabile del tradimento ci mancherebbe altro.
> Quella è solo ed esclusivamente una sua responsabilità e se hai letto il post precendente se ne è resa conto anche lei.
> Invece in merito alla crisi sicuramente anche io ho contribuito con il mio comportamento ed errori ad arrivare a quella situzione ed è giusto analizzarli con lei.
> Ora dobbiamo trovare insieme il modo di uscirne...


Sono contenta dell'aggiornamento, sono contenta che stiate lavorando assieme per uscire da questo brutto momento, forza e auguri, i presupposti credo che ci siano tutti. Mi permetto un'osservazione: tu mi sembri molto controllato, forse troppo da quello che appari qui almeno, non so come spiegare, tutti i traditi che arrivano sono arrabbiati come le jene e si sfogano, tu ti mostri addolorato e dispiaciuto ed accenni appena alla rabbia che hai dentro... non è che te la tieni troppo dentro?


----------



## MarcoP (7 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono contenta dell'aggiornamento, sono contenta che stiate lavorando assieme per uscire da questo brutto momento, forza e auguri, i presupposti credo che ci siano tutti. Mi permetto un'osservazione: tu mi sembri molto controllato, forse troppo da quello che appari qui almeno, non so come spiegare, tutti i traditi che arrivano sono arrabbiati come le jene e si sfogano, tu ti mostri addolorato e dispiaciuto ed accenni appena alla rabbia che hai dentro... non è che te la tieni troppo dentro?


Forse hai ragione, forse ancora mi devo rendere conto fino in fondo di quello che mi è successo ed esternare tutta la rabbia, delusione che ho dentro. Non lo so...


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi permetto un'osservazione: tu mi sembri molto controllato, forse troppo da quello che appari qui almeno, non so come spiegare, tutti i traditi che arrivano sono arrabbiati come le jene e si sfogano, tu ti mostri addolorato e dispiaciuto ed accenni appena alla rabbia che hai dentro... non è che te la tieni troppo dentro?


E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato leggendo il post iniziale.
"come si fa ad essere cosi lucidi"?
Ha qualcosa di innaturale.
Credo sia importante riuscirsi a sfogare.

Mi metto per un attimo nei panni di tua moglie.
All inizio sopraffatta dal disagio di essere stata scoperta
la paura di perdere tutto
negare e negare sempre negare
ammettere
capire... e poi? Non è che tutto sommato, misurando il baccano procurato, il mio gesto non sia stato cosi grave?
Oppure
beh se sei cosi tranquillo non è che in fondo in fondo non ci tieni cosi tanto?


----------



## kay76 (7 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione, forse ancora mi devo rendere conto fino in fondo di quello che mi è successo ed esternare tutta la rabbia, delusione che ho dentro. Non lo so...


Ciao Marco,
a me è successo così. Per qualche tempo non mi sono resa conto veramente di ciò che mi era successo. Ero come sotto shock.
Le mie amiche erano sconvolte perchè non piangevo mai, mi sembrava di riuscire a mantenere un certo controllo della situazione e delle mie emozioni.
Poi è stato il momento della rabbia. E credo che sia salutare esprimerla.
Quando le mie ire si sono un pò placate, è stato il momento per parlare, per confrontarci sui vari perchè, sul nostro rapporto, sui nostri sentimenti e anche per farmi un esame di coscienza. Le mie colpe non giustificano il tradimento, ma ammettere anche le mie mancanze è servito per capire che, al di là del tradimento, c'era qualcosa che non andava nella nostra coppia. Ed è da quello che ho cercato di ripartire, dal cercare di risolvere quei problemi, dal colmare quei vuoti che comunque non ho potuto negare che ci fossero.
I vostri presupposti sono ottimi. Lei è pentita e dice di voler stare con te.
Tu mi sembri convinto nel voler dare una chance al vostro matrimonio.
Non è facile, ci vuole molta forza interiore da parte tua per ricucire uno strappo del genere, e certo, molto dipende anche da come si comporterà lei.
Qui ci sono persone che io ammiro molto e le cui esperienze cerco di tenermi bene in mente nei momenti di sconforto.
Sono riusciti a perdonare e a costruire un nuovo rapporto col proprio compagno anche migliore e più forte di prima.
Certo la cicatrice resta. Non si dimentica. Ma si può imparare qualcosa e uscirne rafforzati.

Ti faccio un grande in bocca al lupo


----------



## MarcoP (7 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato leggendo il post iniziale.
> "come si fa ad essere cosi lucidi"?
> Ha qualcosa di innaturale.
> Credo sia importante riuscirsi a sfogare.
> ...


Aspettare forse vi sfugge qualcosa. 
In queste settimane diverse volte sono uscito di casa sbattendole la porta ed esternado tutta la mia rabbia e delusione verso di lei. Diverse volte le ho detto che dovevamo prenderci un momneto di riflessione ecc. ecc. ecc. Non lo avevo scritto perchè non credevo che fosse rilevante.
Poi però mi sono detto dopo il pianto, dopo la rabbia arriva il momento di affrontare la realtà e cercare di trovare delle soluzioni. 
Se ci riusciamo bene sarò il primo ad essere contento perchè la amo altrimenti non le avrei dato un'altra possibilità.
Se non ci riusciamo vorrà dire che questo era il nostro destino e quindi proverò a rifarmi una nuova vita anche se non sarebbe facile!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione, forse ancora mi devo rendere conto fino in fondo di quello che mi è successo ed esternare tutta la rabbia, delusione che ho dentro. Non lo so...


Consiglio: non aver paura di  buttarla fuori, prima è, meglio è; serve a te come fase liberatoria, a lei per capire cosa ti ha fatto, perchè anche se ci pensa e si chiede: cosa proverei io?..., è lontana anni luce dal saperlo, non sa ancora quanto ti ha reso insicuro, quanto ti ha cambiato, meglio che se ne renda conto subito


----------



## kay76 (7 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Consiglio: non aver paura di  buttarla fuori, prima è, meglio è; serve a te come fase liberatoria, a lei per capire cosa ti ha fatto, perchè anche se ci pensa e si chiede: cosa proverei io?..., è lontana anni luce dal saperlo, non sa ancora quanto ti ha reso insicuro, quanto ti ha cambiato, meglio che se ne renda conto subito


e' vero, può far bene ad entrambi stare un pò lontani. Io non l'ho fatto subito e credo di aver sbagliato. Ho accumulato rabbia per mesi e poi sono esplosa e l'ho mandato via per un pò. Sicuramente è una cosa soggettiva, ma credo che in queste situazioni si abbia bisogno di un pò di solitudine. E si da anche modo al traditore di riflettere e capire la gravità di ciò che ha fatto.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (7 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Aaggiornamento:
> Mia moglie mi ha detto chiaramente e senza tentennamenti che tiene a me ed alla nostra famiglia, che vuole ricostruire il nostro rapporto... mi ha chiesto umilmente scusa per quello che ha fatto ecc. ecc.
> In merito all'ex amante ci ha pensato bene e mi ha confermato che è tutto finito, lo riporterà piano piano ad essere un semplice collega senza niente di più, neppure l'amicizia.
> Sono contento delle sue parole, in questo momento devo crederci anche se sto sempre con i piedi per terra.
> ...


MarcoP ti auguro davvero tutto il meglio che desideri per te e la tua famiglia...ma fai bene a restare con i piedi per terra!
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Niko74 (7 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Aaggiornamento:
> Mia moglie mi ha detto chiaramente e senza tentennamenti che tiene a me ed alla nostra famiglia, che vuole ricostruire il nostro rapporto... mi ha chiesto umilmente scusa per quello che ha fatto ecc. ecc.
> *In merito all'ex amante ci ha pensato bene e mi ha confermato che è tutto finito, lo riporterà piano piano ad essere un semplice collega senza niente di più, neppure l'amicizia.
> Sono contento delle sue parole, in questo momento devo crederci anche se sto sempre con i piedi per terra*.
> ...


Riguardo a quello che ho evidenziato....non crederci....e stai MOLTO con i piedi per terra.
Mi sembra che tua moglie si sia convita in tempi da record....o forse è la mia che ha dei tempi biblici


----------



## MarcoP (9 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Riguardo a quello che ho evidenziato....non crederci....e stai MOLTO con i piedi per terra.
> Mi sembra che tua moglie si sia convita in tempi da record....o forse è la mia che ha dei tempi biblici


Niko a te come procede?
Ho letto parte della tua discussione (290 pagine sono tante) ed ho trovato molte similitudini con la mia storia.
Ti faccio un grosso in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Niko74 (9 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Niko a te come procede?
> Ho letto parte della tua discussione (290 pagine sono tante) ed ho trovato molte similitudini con la mia storia.
> Ti faccio un grosso in bocca al lupo!


Crepi il lupo!!
Per adesso sembra andare abbastanza bene. Mia moglie sembra si stia ripigliando dalla brusca sbandata che aveva preso e gli inganni e menzogne vari sembrano finiti....e lo so non perché me lo dice lei 

Per ora infatti la fiducia non esiste anche se comunque io non le impedisco di fare nulla (non le ho chiesto di cambiare lavoro, esce quando vuole, ecc...) ora però è lei che mi dice di sua spontanea volontà dove va o mi chiede se può andare.

In ogni caso tu ci puoi fare ben poco, come hanno detto 1000 volte a me qui sul forum...è lei che deve decidere...tu al massimo puoi esprimere le tue opinioni ma non puoi forzarla.
Quello che mi colpisce della tua storia è come abbia fatto in fretta a decidere, solo questo


----------



## MarcoP (9 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Crepi il lupo!!
> Per adesso sembra andare abbastanza bene. Mia moglie sembra si stia ripigliando dalla brusca sbandata che aveva preso e gli inganni e menzogne vari sembrano finiti....e lo so non perché me lo dice lei
> 
> Per ora infatti la fiducia non esiste anche se comunque io non le impedisco di fare nulla (non le ho chiesto di cambiare lavoro, esce quando vuole, ecc...) ora però è lei che mi dice di sua spontanea volontà dove va o mi chiede se può andare.
> ...


Lei dice che ci ha pensato bene e alla fine a capito quella che era la strada giusta e vuole recuperare.
Il fatto è che ora, a bocce ferme, molti dubbi sorgono a me.
Come si fa a tornare a credere in lei? 
Come potrò riacquistare fiducia in lei dopo quello che è successo?
Senza credibilità, fiducia è difficile ripartire...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Lei dice che ci ha pensato bene e alla fine a capito quella che era la strada giusta e vuole recuperare.
> Il fatto è che ora, a bocce ferme, molti dubbi sorgono a me.
> Come si fa a tornare a credere in lei?
> Come potrò riacquistare fiducia in lei dopo quello che è successo?
> Senza credibilità, fiducia è difficile ripartire...


ha capito... scusa l'errore


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Lei dice che ci ha pensato bene e alla fine a capito quella che era la strada giusta e vuole recuperare.
> Il fatto è che ora, a bocce ferme, molti dubbi sorgono a me.
> Come si fa a tornare a credere in lei?
> Come potrò riacquistare fiducia in lei dopo quello che è successo?
> Senza credibilità, *fiducia è difficile ripartire...*


A piccoli passi, senza fretta  non c'e' fretta.


----------



## bastardo dentro (9 Settembre 2011)

dalle Tue parole si percepiesce che la ami. è giusto che tu faccia autocriica per ciò che è successo molti tradimenti (tra cui anche il mio) vengono perpetrati perchè all'interno della coppia qualcosa manca, per i motivi più diversi. Ciò che mi rende più preoccupato per un pieno recupero è il fatto che lei cintinui a vedere l'altro. Certamente dipende dalla profondità del rapporto che hanno avuto ma la contiguità è difficile da superare e le "ricadute" sono sempre dietro l'angolo... le donne è vero sono molto più determinate e se vogliono chiudere lo fanno. L'interrogativo che io porrei è il perchè. ciò che direi è, premesso che vorrei perdonarti, fammi capire il perchè l'hai fatto, quali sono le mancanze che mi ascrivi e fammi capire se e come posso colmarle. Questo processo è lungo, difficile e talvolta anche molto molto doloroso, ma se è sincero, secondo me, la coppia ne esce rafforzata. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## MarcoP (9 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Lei dice che ci ha pensato bene e alla fine ha capito quella che era la strada giusta e vuole recuperare.
> Il fatto è che ora, a bocce ferme, molti dubbi sorgono a me.
> Come si fa a tornare a credere in lei?
> Come potrò riacquistare fiducia in lei dopo quello che è successo?
> Senza credibilità, fiducia è difficile ripartire...


Esempi per farvi capire quando parlo di fiducia a cosa mi riferisco.
Chi mi dice che per non essere controllata si è comprata un altro cellulare?
Chi mi dice che, quello che prima si scrivevono per sms, ora lo fanno con l'email aziendale?
uscite con amiche..... ecc. ecc. 
Come si può vivere affianco ad una persona in questo modo?
E neppure è ammissibile per me controllarla a vita... per questo ci vuole la fiducia.... ma come si recupera?


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Esempi per farvi capire quando parlo di fiducia a cosa mi riferisco.
> Chi mi dice che per non essere controllata si è comprata un altro cellulare?
> Chi mi dice che, quello che prima si scrivevono per sms, ora lo fanno con l'email aziendale?
> uscite con amiche..... ecc. ecc.
> ...



... con il Tempo, il tempo e' galantuomo non sbaglia mai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Esempi per farvi capire quando parlo di fiducia a cosa mi riferisco.
> Chi mi dice che per non essere controllata si è comprata un altro cellulare?
> Chi mi dice che, quello che prima si scrivevono per sms, ora lo fanno con l'email aziendale?
> uscite con amiche..... ecc. ecc.
> ...


Nessuno te lo dice, e il dubbio, la paura, a volte la certezza che ci sia il secondo cellulare, che si siano scritti, che si siano visti... li vivo spesso. e quindi? e quindi controllo, non trovo nulla ma non serve a niente, penso di non aver trovato perchè sta più attento di prima: purtroppo non riesco a controllare ancora questa angoscia, l'angoscia di vivere ancora un inganno, per me insopportabile. Poi lui mi abbraccia, poi lui mi guarda negli occhi e a volte mi dice qualcosa, a volte non ce n'è bisogno, e l'angoscia passa, per un po'. Il tempo, il tempo ed il desiderio di non perdersi.


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Esempi per farvi capire quando parlo di fiducia a cosa mi riferisco.
> Chi mi dice che per non essere controllata si è comprata un altro cellulare?
> Chi mi dice che, quello che prima si scrivevono per sms, ora lo fanno con l'email aziendale?
> uscite con amiche..... ecc. ecc.
> ...


Ciao, 

Per come l’ho vissuta io, è un percorso molto personale … e dipende non solo da se stessi, ma anche dalle conferme che l’amata persona ci da ed il lavoro di consapevolezza che fa su se stesso … 

Il mio compagno è caduto letteralmente in crisi … più voleva rimediare e più si rendeva conto dell’ampiezza della cavolata che ha fatto, più affondava in un senso di colpa profonda … ed il problema sorto è, che lui stesso non si perdona … 

Questa storia ci ha cambiato completamente … e lui fatica ad accettare la mia evoluzione in questa storia. Per riporre fiducia … per ritrovare la serenità … ho iniziato a concepire differentemente il nostro rapporto di coppia … ho spostato le mie priorità … 

… la fiducia … si, ho di nuovo fiducia, ma non più quella fiducia cieca, da bambina … una fiducia con consapevolezza … 

Ci vuole molto tempo, pazienza … e credere che il tutto si risolva … 

sienne


----------



## minnie (9 Settembre 2011)

Ciao e benvenuto. Ho letto solo a spizzichi questo post, dato che era un pò che non mi collegavo.
E' sempre triste vedere come le storie si somiglino.....
Da quello che ho letto (e sicuramente ho saltato anche risposte tue e consigli altrui importanti e mi scuso se questo mio intervento possa sembrare inadatto o ripetitivo di cose già dette), tu la ami ancora.
Il rapporto che avevate prima (soprattutto la fiducia), non tornerà mai più così. 
Ma è anche vero che se il rapporto di prima fosse stato perfetto ora non saresti qui a scrivere no?
Personalmente ho imparato a mie spese che ogni cosa, anche la più negativa e insopportabile, ci insegna molto. Su di noi, sugli altri, sulle nostre convinzioni e principi, su ciò che credevamo possibile e possibile non è e su ciò che consideravamo impossibile e invece accade....... Nel male ma anche nel bene.
Per il discorso del fatto che lei voglia continuare a sentirlo come amico... beh.... la prima parte di me ti direbbe "sveglia bello mio". Ma la realtà è che ciò che è proibito è molto molto più allettante di ciò che ci è consentito. 
Ho scoperto la relazione del mio compagno suppergiù nello stesso modo. Lui, a relazione che diceva finita, continuava (continua?) a sentirla come amica. Cosa che rode nell'orgoglio oltre che nei sentimenti (per chi li prova ancora).
Ma so che effettivamente solo amica ora è (o era). Come so che se mi fossi impuntata a fare scenate per proibirlo sarebbero tornati amanti.....
Non si può imporre a una persona di essere "nostra" e "solo nostra". Magari non ci tradirà mai, ma non ci amerebbe come noi vorremmo. L'essere solo "nostro", sentilmentalmente parlando, è una scelta, un istinto. L'amore non si dirige come e dove vogliamo noi. 
Dalle tempo, e valuta. Ma, e so che è difficile quando ci si trova in questo terremoto, ci vuole tantissimo tempo e pazienza. E capacità di autocritica e lucidità.
In bocca al lupo, un abbraccio...


----------



## MarcoP (9 Settembre 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto. Ho letto solo a spizzichi questo post, dato che era un pò che non mi collegavo.
> E' sempre triste vedere come le storie si somiglino.....
> Da quello che ho letto (e sicuramente ho saltato anche risposte tue e consigli altrui importanti e mi scuso se questo mio intervento possa sembrare inadatto o ripetitivo di cose già dette), tu la ami ancora.
> Il rapporto che avevate prima (soprattutto la fiducia), non tornerà mai più così.
> ...


Sienne e Minnie grazie di cuore per le vostre risposte, condivido pienamente quello che avete scritto.
In un rapporto che funziona non si possono fare imposizioni e dare dictat; è anche vero però che il coniuge dovrebbe autonomamente comprendere che, se vuole recuperare il matrimonio, deve troncare anche la semplice amicizia ed avere un comportamento trasparente.

Non è facile, lo capisco, ci vorrà tempo, speriamo bene...

A voi com'è andata?


----------



## minnie (9 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Sienne e Minnie grazie di cuore per le vostre risposte, condivido pienamente quello che avete scritto.
> In un rapporto che funziona non si possono fare imposizioni e dare dictat; è anche vero però che il coniuge dovrebbe autonomamente comprendere che, se vuole recuperare il matrimonio, deve troncare anche la semplice amicizia ed avere un comportamento trasparente.
> 
> Non è facile, lo capisco, ci vorrà tempo, speriamo bene...
> ...


... diciamo che ho trovato un equilibrio... ma per me era la seconda volta e non è stato tanto il tradimento subito quanto il comportamento e gli atti del mio compagno che hanno minato definitivamente la mia visione del nostro rapporto..... Ma a modo mio sono felice e a modo suo anche lui è soddisfatto........ Tempo, pazienza e lucidità.... auguri!


----------



## Tubarao (9 Settembre 2011)

Il cambiamento però è stato troppo repentino.
Un giorno prima ti dice che non puoi chiederle di reprimere e soffocare quello che prova per il collega e il giorno dopo ti dice che vuole ricostruire etc etc.
Ora, va bene che la notte porta consiglio e sulla via di Damasco avvengono folgorazioni, ma come anche ha fatto notare Niko è avvenuto tutto troppo in fretta, mentre credo che in genere questo cose hanno bisogno di tempi funzionali e istituzionali per essere elaborate.
Che fosse invece partita l'operazione Smoke In The Eyes (Fumo negli occhi), per farti stare tranquillo e buonino  ? 

Non ti dico questo per fare lo scassamarroni della situazione, ovvio, ma solo per fornire un ulteriore punto da cui osservare la cosa...


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2011)

Ciao, 

Nella mia storia si è capovolta la situazione … è lui che da due anni soffre come un cane per quello che ha fatto … come ho già detto, è lui che non riesce a perdonarsi, che non riesce ad accettare, che per un periodo ha fallito come compagno e come padre. 

La depressione è una brutta cosa … isola una persona dal resto del mondo … 

Io sto abbastanza bene invece … ho ritrovato la serenità …

sienne


----------



## MarcoP (9 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il cambiamento però è stato troppo repentino.
> Un giorno prima ti dice che non puoi chiederle di reprimere e soffocare quello che prova per il collega e il giorno dopo ti dice che vuole ricostruire etc etc.
> Ora, va bene che la notte porta consiglio e sulla via di Damasco avvengono folgorazioni, ma come anche ha fatto notare Niko è avvenuto tutto troppo in fretta, mentre credo che in genere questo cose hanno bisogno di tempi funzionali e istituzionali per essere elaborate.
> Che fosse invece partita l'operazione Smoke In The Eyes (Fumo negli occhi), per farti stare tranquillo e buonino  ?
> ...


Il dubbio certo è venuto anche a me però per il momento ho preferito darle credito e vedere come evolve.
Poi devo anche dirti che, mentre prima io ero ferreo nell'ultimatum (neppure rapporti di lavoro come colleghi), ora invece ho maturato l'idea che è lei che deve capire cosa vuole e comportarsi di conseguenza. 
Quindi, se lei ha deciso di tornare con me, penso che incontrare lui a lavoro non deve destabilizzarla (anche se non  è facile i primi tempi).
Certo è che io non starò vicino a lei in eterno se non migliorano le cose...


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Il dubbio certo è venuto anche a me però per il momento ho preferito darle credito e vedere come evolve.
> Poi devo anche dirti che, mentre prima io ero ferreo nell'ultimatum (neppure rapporti di lavoro come colleghi), ora invece ho maturato l'idea che è lei che deve capire cosa vuole e comportarsi di conseguenza.
> Quindi, *se lei ha deciso di tornare con me, penso che incontrare lui a lavoro non deve destabilizzarla *(anche se non  è facile i primi tempi).
> Certo è che io non starò vicino a lei in eterno se non migliorano le cose...


non è cosi facile; nel mio caso lui mi aveva giurato che non si vedevano e sentivano più...ma in realtà era solo un "contentino" che aveva dato a me per farmi stare tranquilla; tra loro non era cambiato assolutamente nulla.....
quindi fai attenzione, e tieni drizzate le antenne!


----------



## astonished (10 Settembre 2011)

*.....è un déjà-vu*



MarcoP ha detto:


> Buon giorno,
> vi scrivo perchè qualche settimana fa ho scopeto che mia moglie mi ha tradito con un suo collega (la storia va avanti da circa due mesi).
> Ho visto su internet il tabulato delle telefonate che si facevano a tutte le ore e poi letto dei suoi sms in cui diceva “ti amo….” “buona notte amore…”ecc.
> Dopo diverse discussioni lei ha ammesso il tradimento e mi ha chiesto perdono dicendomi di voler ricominciare perché siamo una famiglia e abbiamo tre figli.
> ...


Ciao, 
benvenuto e scusa se non mi dilungo nella risposta: ho letto solo il tuo post iniziale. 

La tua storia è la fotocopia della mia, se non per il dettaglio, poco trascurabile, che avete tre bimbi e questo, da un certo punto di vista fa sì che tu debba provare a ricostruire così come feci io pur non avendone. 

Noi non ce l'abbiamo fatta, e ti ho evidenziato i passaggi chiave che secondo me possono portare allo stesso risultato nel tuop caso. Tuo moglie, se vuole realmente recuperare il matrimonio deve prima realizzare ciò che ha fatto per poi riflettere e riflettere tanto: il continuare a vedere e sentire il suo collega amante non aiuta, ma ahimè si tratta di un collega e credo che sia difficile troncare di netto.

In bocca al lupo, spero ce la facciate ma devo essere franco: tua moglie è già molto più di la che di quà nel vostro matrimonio, questo però non deve scoraggiarti, pensa a te stesso ed ai tuoi bimbi e se tua moglie vorrà saprà cosa fare per tornare da te.

Ciao.


----------



## MarcoP (10 Settembre 2011)

Purtroppo le cose sono precipitate...
Ho scoperto che questa settimana si sono visti 2 volte fuori dall'ufficio. 
Lei aveva promesso che ciò non sarebbe più successo.... ha tradito ancora la mia fiducia.
Ora le ho detto che tra noi è finita e può fare quello che vuole in quanto non deve più rendere conto a me.
Però ci sto male anche se so che è la cosa giusta!


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Purtroppo le cose sono precipitate...
> Ho scoperto che questa settimana si sono visti 2 volte fuori dall'ufficio.
> Lei aveva promesso che ciò non sarebbe più successo.... ha tradito ancora la mia fiducia.
> *Ora le ho detto che tra noi è finita e può fare quello che vuole in quanto non deve più rendere conto a me.*
> Però ci sto male anche se so che è la cosa giusta!


Scusami se te lo chiedo, ma lei cosa ti ha risposto?


----------



## Ospite2 (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Purtroppo le cose sono precipitate...
> Ho scoperto che questa settimana si sono visti 2 volte fuori dall'ufficio.
> Lei aveva promesso che ciò non sarebbe più successo.... ha tradito ancora la mia fiducia.
> Ora le ho detto che tra noi è finita e può fare quello che vuole in quanto non deve più rendere conto a me.
> Però ci sto male anche se so che è la cosa giusta!


Può essere, ma anche no.
Se ci si innamora di un'altra persona e si vive un certo periodo con il distacco dalla realtà non è proprio umanamente impossibile svegliarsi di soprassalto.
Tu ti consideri e vuoi che lei ti consideri più importante di tutto, ma in questo periodo lei ha pensato che l'altro fosse più importante e anche l'altro è una persona.
Pensi realisticamente che lei possa un giorno con l'altro dirgli "E' stato bello finché è durato" e non rivolgergli più la parola?
Si è creato tra loro un rappoto, un'intimità e lei sente di dovergli spiegazioni e lei ha bisogno di elaborare il lutto del distacco con lui e piangere e disperarsi insieme.
Immagino che tu lo possa trovare insopportabile e inaccettabile, ma lui non è un'auto a noleggio che lei può restituire, lui è una persona.
Quello su cui devi riflettere è se pensi di poter sopportare questa situazione per lei, per te, per la vostra famiglia e se pensi che potresti accettare di sapere che lei ha agito per senso del dovere nei tuoi confronti e nei confronti della famiglia sofrebdo per l'abbandono di un sogno.
Magari far qualche anno saprà anche lei valutare che è stato solo un giro di giostra, ma tu devi saper aspettare.
Pensi di poterlo fare?


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Può essere, ma anche no.
> Se ci si innamora di un'altra persona e si vive un certo periodo con il distacco dalla realtà non è proprio umanamente impossibile svegliarsi di soprassalto.
> Tu ti consideri e vuoi che lei ti consideri più importante di tutto, ma in questo periodo lei ha pensato che l'altro fosse più importante e anche l'altro è una persona.
> Pensi realisticamente che lei possa un giorno con l'altro dirgli "E' stato bello finché è durato" e non rivolgergli più la parola?
> ...


Non ho letto tutti i post, quindi potrei fare ora un errore di fondo. Se così segnalatemelo. E' vero, lui è un altra persona, non un oggetto. Ma LUI sapeva di essere un amante, con un marito tradito di mezzo?

Se sì, allora mi dispiace un cazzo: in fanculonia. Che diritti ha costui? Zero, non è nessuno. Al limite è la moglie che deve prendere delle decisioni (e subito, invece di dormire), ma costui è zero, zero.


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

Un anno non esiste, perchè, MarcoP è invece un giocattolo, mentre l'altro è una persona?


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2011)

Ospite,

secondo me, il problema sta proprio nel fatto che lei ha chiesto fiducia … fiducia di crederle, che lei non si incontrasse più con lui. 
In una fase così delicata … poteva essere sincera e dire, guarda voglio chiudere la storia e gli devo parlare … 

Si gioca con carte scoperte, se si vuole riconquistare la fiducia … 

sienne


----------



## Ospite2 (10 Settembre 2011)

Ma è la moglie che non ce la fa a mandarlo in fanculonia perché è l'uomo con cui ha sognato fino a ieri.
Hai ragione Sienne che la moglie DOVREBBE, ma non NON avrebbe neanche dovuto avere l'amante.
Ora MarcoP, se vuole salvare il suo matrimonio e la sua famiglia, deve sopportare l'insopportabile, considerando quell'altro rapporto come un rapporto con un suo valore.


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Ma è la moglie che non ce la fa a mandarlo in fanculonia perché è l'uomo con cui ha sognato fino a ieri.
> Hai ragione Sienne che la moglie DOVREBBE, ma non NON avrebbe neanche dovuto avere l'amante.
> *Ora MarcoP, se vuole salvare il suo matrimonio e la sua famiglia, deve sopportare l'insopportabile, considerando quell'altro rapporto come un rapporto con un suo valore.*


Salvare un matrimonio con una donna così?

Io al suo posto agirei, e non aspetterei. Almeno mi informerei sulle prossima mie mosse all'oscuro della moglie.

Un bell'avvocato, mi farei dire come mi devo comportare perchè se ci sono le basi per un divorzio con addebito alla moglie (è lei la causa del fallimento, anche con le sue menzogne), aspetterei il giorno per farle trovare nella buca delle lettere la sorpresina.

Eh dai, queste vigliaccherie si pagano. Quando le subisce una donna sposata, questa è sempre lì pronta a chiedere la separazione, facendosi scudo con i figli anche per continuare a rimanere in casa, e mandando il marito in albergo, che deve pure mantenerli, mentre lei si porta a casa pure il nuovo uomo.

Questa è la situazione in cui è l'uomo che deve far prevalere i suoi diritti


----------



## Ospite2 (10 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Salvare un matrimonio con una donna così?
> 
> Io al suo posto agirei, e non aspetterei. Almeno mi informerei sulle prossima mie mosse all'oscuro della moglie.
> 
> ...


Tu.
Tu non sei sposato e non hai tre figli.


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Tu.
> Tu non sei sposato e non hai tre figli.


E allora? Ci sono uomini sposati che della vita non hanno capito un pippero. E a me non fanno la morale.
E non ho vissuto in una torre d'avorio...

Deve salvare il matrimonio con una donna che fa sesso con un altro e nel contempo lui deve tirare su la prole della *mamma *che ancora va a uomini?

Nota: ho scritto *mamma*


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Può essere, ma anche no.
> Se ci si innamora di un'altra persona e si vive un certo periodo con il distacco dalla realtà non è proprio umanamente impossibile svegliarsi di soprassalto.
> *Tu ti consideri e vuoi che lei ti consideri più importante di tutto*, ma in questo periodo lei ha pensato che l'altro fosse più importante e anche l'altro è una persona.
> *Pensi realisticamente che lei possa un giorno con l'altro dirgli "E' stato bello finché è durato" e non rivolgergli più la parola?*
> ...


*La speranza* è lo stato d'animo di chi è fiducioso negli avvenimenti futuri o già accaduti di cui non conosce i contorni precisi e le esatte possibilità di riuscita.


Caro ospite parto da una definizione, per dire che Marco come chiunque altro uomo o donna sulla faccia Terra, immagino,  spera di essere più importante di tutto il resto del mondo per il proprio compagno/a.
Credo che sia umano o no?
Anche nella seconda frase, pensare realisticamente è sempre un pò difficile quando speri! La speranza questa cosa indefinita....La mogli gli aveva detto di tenere alla loro famiglia e fatto delle promesse....
Marco ha sperato che LEI dicesse all'altro:" è stato bello finchè è durato ma tengo di più a mio marito e alla mia famiglia".... eh questa speranza umana!(sospiro!)
Io penso che Marco voleva sopportare il peso di questa situazione e superarla ma questo non significa che DEVE restare vicino a quella donna!
Hai detto bene, magari con il tempo LEI capirà la cosa più importante ma, Marco ha fatto la scelta più giusta a mio avviso, dolorosa è chiaro, perchè sperava che le cose potessero andare diversamente.
Lei nel frattempo avrà modo e maniera di riflettere e scegliere quello che vuole.

P.S. per rispondere alla tua domanda credo che lo stia già facendo ma, ha preferito aspettare altrove e lontano, avrà tempo e modo di metabolizzare e superare questa situazione e rifarsi una vita....
Non è che può aspettare all'infinito sai, la speranza dicono che sia l'ultima a morire e per citare una canzone....chi visse sperando, morì? non si può dire!!!!


@MarcoP immagino quanto sia doloroso quello che stai attraversando non è facile ma per quel che vale il mio pensiero, hai fatto la scelta giusta!

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Tu.
> Tu non sei sposato e non hai tre figli.


Comunque *quella donna è sposata e ha figli?*...

Come la metti?


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Purtroppo le cose sono precipitate...
> Ho scoperto che questa settimana si sono visti 2 volte fuori dall'ufficio.
> Lei aveva promesso che ciò non sarebbe più successo.... ha tradito ancora la mia fiducia.
> Ora le ho detto che tra noi è finita e può fare quello che vuole in quanto non deve più rendere conto a me.
> Però ci sto male anche se so che è la cosa giusta!


 Questo mi dispiace molto, mi dispiace ancora di più perché tu le hai creduto...
Qui in molti sapevamo che non era possibile un cambiamento così repentino...

Lei cosa ha detto a fronte di queste tue parole?


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2011)

Ciao, 

Anche secondo me, ha fatto bene ad allontanare la moglie … 

Non chiuderei completamente la porta … darei una speranza a questa storia … 

Ma in cuor mio porrei delle chiare condizioni: lei deve rendersi conto di quello che ha fatto … e certe cose si dimostrano con i fatti e non con le parole … 

sienne


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Anche secondo me, ha fatto bene ad allontanare la moglie …
> 
> ...


Sienne non credo che Marco l'abbia chiusa la porta, si è allontanato e ha lasciato alla moglie il tempo e modo per decidere. Se gli restava accanto lei avrebbe sempre avuto la "certezza" che lui ci sarebbe stato e che l'avrebbe perdonata all'infinito.
Come si dice in questi casi...se son rose fioriranno...
Ma Marco non può e non deve restare sospeso per anni in attesa di....
Concordo sul fatto che sono i fatti a contare!


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

Certo, non può attendere: è come se le dicesse. Guarda, noi due ora ci fermiamo qui, tu intanto fai quello che devi fare, vatti a trombare un altro e magari, quando ti sei stancata ed è passata la tua infatuazione, ritroverai qui un altro uomo con dei figli ad aspettarti a braccia aperte, perchè tu meriti il meglio...

Ma non esiste!


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, non può attendere: è come se le dicesse. Guarda, noi due ora ci fermiamo qui, tu intanto fai quello che devi fare, vatti a trombare un altro e magari, quando ti sei stancata ed è passata la tua infatuazione, ritroverai qui un altro uomo con dei figli ad aspettarti a braccia aperte, perchè tu meriti il meglio...
> 
> Ma non esiste!


ciao, 

... parleranno i fatti ... 

sienne


----------



## MarcoP (10 Settembre 2011)

La situzione è questa:
Per la cronaca anche lui è sposato e ha un bimbo.
Io dopo aver sbroccato per aver scoperto questo ulteriore tradimento di fiducia le ho vomitato tutta la rabbia che avevo e poi le ho detto che voglio chiudere la storia. 
Lei ha provato a negare negare ma le prove che ho portato erano inconfutabili (si sono visti 2 volte fuori dall'ufficio per circa 1 ora forse avranno solo parlato ma ciò non cambia la gravità del gesto). 
Sarà anche doloroso troncare il matrimonio ma non vedo altre strade.
Le ho anche detto a brutto muso che deve essere felice così lei portà essere:
- la nuova compagna ufficiale del collega se anche lui lascia la moglie;
- oppure potrà essere l'amante .... a vita finchè non si stufa lui o lei.
Scusate lo sfogo ma io non risesco ad andare avanti con lei, le avevo dato un'altra possibilità e lei mi ha preso in giro.
E' brutto pensando alla famiglia e ai 3 bimbi ma me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> La situzione è questa:
> Per la cronaca anche lui è sposato e ha un bimbo.
> Io dopo aver sbroccato per aver scoperto questo ulteriore tradimento di fiducia le ho vomitato tutta la rabbia che avevo e poi le ho detto che voglio chiudere la storia.
> Lei ha provato a negare negare ma le prove che ho portato erano inconfutabili (si sono visti 2 volte fuori dall'ufficio per circa 1 ora forse avranno solo parlato ma ciò non cambia la gravità del gesto).
> ...


Ti ammiro molto per il pensiero che rivolgi alla famiglia e ai figli. 
La mia rabbia nasce dal fatto che per tua moglie (che è *mamma*) tutto questo non sia importante.
E' vero non sono sposato, ma un bel giorno cosa racconterebbe la mamma ai suoi figli?


----------



## stellanuova (10 Settembre 2011)

Caro MarcoP e' la scelta piu' giusta che puoi fare dopo averle dato un'altra possiblità.
Tua moglie mi sembra una donna immatura che non ha saputo afferrare la mano che le hai teso.
Vai avanti così, poi da qui alla firma della separazione tutto puo' cambiare ma lei intanto si deve
svegliare dal mondo delle favole.
Anche lui sposato .... un classico .... di certo uno di quelli che la moglie non la lascia e magari ha
anche altre tresche in giro.
Forza e coraggio Marco !


----------



## MarcoP (10 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Caro MarcoP e' la scelta piu' giusta che puoi fare dopo averle dato un'altra possiblità.
> Tua moglie mi sembra una donna immatura che non ha saputo afferrare la mano che le hai teso.
> Vai avanti così, poi da qui alla firma della separazione tutto puo' cambiare ma lei intanto si deve
> svegliare dal mondo delle favole.
> ...


Il fatto che mi fa stare più male è che mia moglie non è mai stata immatura, ama e cura molto i bambini.
Però si è innamorata totalmente del collega. 
Non è stata una semplce sbandata lo avrei accettato meglio.
Anche per questo motivo preferisco mollare, non sopporto di restare vicino ad un persona che, anche se mi dice ti amo, in realtà 
prova questo sentimento solo per il collega e non per me!!!


----------



## Ospite2 (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Il fatto che mi fa stare più male è che mia moglie non è mai stata immatura, ama e cura molto i bambini.
> Però si è innamorata totalmente del collega.
> Non è stata una semplce sbandata lo avrei accettato meglio.
> Anche per questo motivo preferisco mollare, non sopporto di restare vicino ad un persona che, anche se mi dice ti amo, in realtà
> prova questo sentimento solo per il collega e non per me!!!


Come vedi concretamente il futuro?
I figli con chi staranno?
Tu cosa farai?
Consideravi pochi giorni fa la possibilità di ricostruire e solo perché lei gli ha parlato vuoi chiudere?
Vuoi buttare tutto per aria e ricostruire dopo aver traumatizzato i figli?
Lei è distaccata dalla realtà, ma anche tu.
E' comprensibile, ma almeno uno dei due dovrebbe cercare di ragionare. Vuoi provare a essere tu?


----------



## kay76 (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Purtroppo le cose sono precipitate...
> Ho scoperto che questa settimana si sono visti 2 volte fuori dall'ufficio.
> Lei aveva promesso che ciò non sarebbe più successo.... ha tradito ancora la mia fiducia.
> Ora le ho detto che tra noi è finita e può fare quello che vuole in quanto non deve più rendere conto a me.
> Però ci sto male anche se so che è la cosa giusta!


E' vero ha sbagliato di nuovo.
Ma che spiagazione ti ha dato delle due uscite?
Quando le hai detto che tra voi è finita come ha reagito?
Hai fatto bene comunque, secondo me, ad allontanarla.
Forse in questo modo lei riuscirà a riflettere, a capire che sta rischiando di perderti veramente e farà una scelta.


----------



## MarcoP (10 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Come vedi concretamente il futuro?
> I figli con chi staranno?
> Tu cosa farai?
> Consideravi pochi giorni fa la possibilità di ricostruire e solo perché lei gli ha parlato vuoi chiudere?
> ...


Ma come posso darle un'altra possibilità?
Ho subito il tradimento e ci sono passato sopra a patto che si ricostruisse con trasparenza e sincerità.
Ho tollerato che continuassero a vedersi e sentirsi in ufficio come colleghi. Non potevo evitarlo!
Ma ora basta.... accettare che si vedano anche fuori e tenendomi tutto nascosto non è ammissibile.
La pur minima fiducia che riponevo in lei è svanita!!!
Io cosa farò? Proverò a ricostruirmi un'altra vita, sono ancora giovane e col tempo sono sicuro che, piano piano, ci riuscirò.
Non sarà facile, soffrirò molto, già esternare a parenti e amici sarà doloroso.
Però col tempo ce la farò!


----------



## Niko74 (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Purtroppo le cose sono precipitate...
> Ho scoperto che questa settimana si sono visti 2 volte fuori dall'ufficio.
> Lei aveva promesso che ciò non sarebbe più successo.... ha tradito ancora la mia fiducia.
> Ora le ho detto che tra noi è finita e può fare quello che vuole in quanto non deve più rendere conto a me.
> Però ci sto male anche se so che è la cosa giusta!


Eeehh....visto? Mai fidarsi....era troppo presto....
Se davvero pensi che sia finita bene, altrimenti preparati a altre batoste.

Mi spiace per te e capisco come ti senti.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehh....visto? Mai fidarsi....era troppo presto....
> Se davvero pensi che sia finita bene, altrimenti preparati a altre batoste.
> 
> Mi spiace per te e capisco come ti senti.


Lo avevo scritto in qualche post precedente che anche il mio ex mi aveva giurato di non vederla più e invece si vedevamo esattamente come prima..... 
mi dispiace per Marco......


----------



## Niko74 (10 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Può essere, ma anche no.
> Se ci si innamora di un'altra persona e si vive un certo periodo con il distacco dalla realtà non è proprio umanamente impossibile svegliarsi di soprassalto.
> Tu ti consideri e vuoi che lei ti consideri più importante di tutto, ma in questo periodo lei ha pensato che l'altro fosse più importante e anche l'altro è una persona.
> Pensi realisticamente che lei possa un giorno con l'altro dirgli "E' stato bello finché è durato" e non rivolgergli più la parola?
> ...


AMEN!!!

Io pure so che in fondo ora mia moglie sta con me più per senso del dovere e per la famiglia e che certamente soffre per la mancanza dell'altro...ma credo che dopo pochi mesi non possa essere diversamente....quindi bisogna saper aspettare perché lei riesca davvero ad elaborare (in positivo o negativo) quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Niko74 (10 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Salvare un matrimonio con una donna così?
> 
> Io al suo posto agirei, e non aspetterei. Almeno mi informerei sulle prossima mie mosse all'oscuro della moglie.
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah...mi spiace ma anche in questo caso in cui il tradito è l'uomo finirebbe uguale....con lui che se ne deve andare e mantere moglie e figli.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah ah ah...mi spiace ma anche in questo caso in cui il tradito è l'uomo finirebbe uguale....*con lui che se ne deve andare e mantere moglie e figli*.


Purtroppo, anche se non dovrebbe essere cosi, è questa la realtà....


----------



## MarcoP (10 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> AMEN!!!
> 
> Io pure so che in fondo ora mia moglie sta con me più per senso del dovere e per la famiglia e che certamente soffre per la mancanza dell'altro...ma credo che dopo pochi mesi non possa essere diversamente....quindi bisogna saper aspettare perché lei riesca davvero ad elaborare (in positivo o negativo) quello che ha fatto.


Niko, però tu mi capisci, a tutto c'è un limite.
Per quanto una persona possa essere conciliante, comprensiva dopo un po' arriva al punto di dire basta!!!
Che vita sarebbe con queste premesse?


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2011)

Ciao MarcoP, 
non immagini quanto ti capisco … purtroppo … 
Ma lei, cosa dice? Che posizione ha assunto?

Sienne


----------



## Niko74 (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Niko, però tu mi capisci, a tutto c'è un limite.
> Per quanto una persona possa essere conciliante, comprensiva dopo un po' arriva al punto di dire basta!!!
> Che vita sarebbe con queste premesse?


Si si, a tutto c'è un limite e infatti pure io a mia moglie dopo circa 3 mesi di prese per il culo le ho detto che  o si dava una regolata o io me ne sarei andato e sembra che abbia preso una decisione.
Ad ogni modo lei non mi ha mai promesso che non lo avrebbe più rivisto ne mi ha chiesto di avere fiducia in lei....però il fatto di negare e negare anche difronte a prove certe avveniva regolarmente.
Ora sa comunque che se accadrà di nuovo è finita certamente......vedrà lei cosa fare.

Ognuno comunque ha i suoi tempi, a te magari sono bastate poche settimane per capire che la vostra storia è finita però mi da l'impressione che anche tu ti faccia prendere dall'impulsività (non che tu abbia torto eh). Io invece, pur con alcune scenate eclatanti, niente sesso per mesi, ecc... sono rimasto tutto sommato lucido e penso che in questi casi almeno uno dei 2 lo deve essere.


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Purtroppo, anche se non dovrebbe essere cosi, è questa la realtà....


Non ho detto che debba essere per forza così: per questo ho detto di informarsi con discrezione presso chi la legge la conosce (la dovrebbe conoscere...). Non sempre è l'uomo che ci perde. Dipende da tanti fattori.


----------



## Niko74 (10 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non ho detto che debba essere per forza così: per questo ho detto di informarsi con discrezione presso chi la legge la conosce (la dovrebbe conoscere...). Non sempre è l'uomo che ci perde. Dipende da tanti fattori.


Beh...a meno che non si tratti di una tossica o mentalmente instabile, direi che nel 90% dei casi i figli verranno affidati a lei e quindi anche la casa...magari lui non dovrà mantenere lei ma in ogni caso dovrà andarsene.

Poi rimane la possibilità che la moglie sia talmente abbagliata da voler mollare tutto per scappare col tipo...ma la vedo dura


----------



## MarcoP (10 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si si, a tutto c'è un limite e infatti pure io a mia moglie dopo circa 3 mesi di prese per il culo le ho detto che  o si dava una regolata o io me ne sarei andato e sembra che abbia preso una decisione.
> Ad ogni modo lei non mi ha mai promesso che non lo avrebbe più rivisto ne mi ha chiesto di avere fiducia in lei....però il fatto di negare e negare anche difronte a prove certe avveniva regolarmente.
> Ora sa comunque che se accadrà di nuovo è finita certamente......vedrà lei cosa fare.
> 
> Ognuno comunque ha i suoi tempi, a te magari sono bastate poche settimane per capire che la vostra storia è finita però mi da l'impressione che anche tu ti faccia prendere dall'impulsività (non che tu abbia torto eh). Io invece, pur con alcune scenate eclatanti, niente sesso per mesi, ecc... sono rimasto tutto sommato lucido e penso che in questi casi almeno uno dei 2 lo deve essere.


E' vero sono impulsivo, e spesso questo difetto mi fa commettere errori.... speriamo un domani di non pentirmene.
Lei si è rassegnata e ha accettato la mia richiesta (così pare).

Nico tu pensi che forse potrei fare qualche altra cosa, pensi che ci siano ancora minimi margini per un recupero?


----------



## Andy (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> E' vero sono impulsivo, e spesso questo difetto mi fa commettere errori.... speriamo un domani di non pentirmene.
> *Lei si è rassegnata* e ha accettato la mia richiesta (così pare).
> 
> Nico tu pensi che forse potrei fare qualche altra cosa, pensi che ci siano ancora minimi margini per un recupero?


Forse perchè aveva già deciso senza dirtelo. In pratica se si rassegna (*insomma...*) e accetta la tua richiesta, evidentemente a lei sta bene così


----------



## Niko74 (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> E' vero sono impulsivo, e spesso questo difetto mi fa commettere errori.... speriamo un domani di non pentirmene.
> Lei si è rassegnata e ha accettato la mia richiesta (così pare).
> 
> Nico tu pensi che forse potrei fare qualche altra cosa, pensi che ci siano ancora minimi margini per un recupero?


Era anche il mio timore quello di dirgli subito una cosa del genere....nella fase in cui si trovava mia moglie (e presumibilmente anche la tua) penso che comunque visto che il suo cuore batteva per l'altro e di ragionare poco le importava si sarebbe rassegnata, perché in fondo come dice Andy le va abche bene cosi.

Facendo passare del tempo io almeno le ho consentito di valutare cosa voleva fare e quando le ho detto quello che avevo intenzione di fare io ha scelto.

Ormai comunque le hai detto che è finita e non è che puoi ritrattare subito, passeresti per fesso (scusa il termine).
Ma il punto è lei.....cosa vuole fare? Lascia prendere a te la decisione? Molto comodo cosi, alla fine lei potra dire che tu non hai voluto ricostruire e troverà in un certo senso una giustificazione.


----------



## stellanuova (10 Settembre 2011)

Se ha accettato la tua richiesta o è molto confusa o non ti ama più.
Adesso esiste l'affidamento congiunto e i figli stanno con entrambi i genitori
per la stessa quantità di tempo.
Tu puoi permetterti di pagare un affitto ?
Lei puo' permettersi di mantenere una casa con bollette da pagare ?
Se potete vivere in due case diverse senza problemi economici un allontanamento
può anche fare bene, non è detto che si arrivi ad una separazione definitiva.
Esiste anche la terapia di coppia, se lei è disposta vi puo' fare bene per capire
se il vostro matrimonio si può salvare oppure no.


----------



## Niko74 (10 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Se ha accettato la tua richiesta* o è molto confusa o non ti ama più*.
> Adesso esiste l'affidamento congiunto e i figli stanno con entrambi i genitori
> per la stessa quantità di tempo.
> Tu puoi permetterti di pagare un affitto ?
> ...


Certamente è molto confusa e quindi anche il fatto che non lo ami più (pur essendo possibile) non è certo ora che lo si può valutare.


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non ho detto che debba essere per forza così: per questo ho detto di informarsi con discrezione presso chi la legge la conosce (la dovrebbe conoscere...). Non sempre è l'uomo che ci perde. Dipende da tanti fattori.


 Mi dispiace deluderti, ma con 3 figli che devono rimanere in casa, al 99% il genitore che vivrà con loro sarà la madre a meno di gravissimi problemi (e il tradimento non è fra questi). Ti dirò di più, e mi dispiace dirlo per Marco, qualora si dovessero separare legalmente, lei potrebbe anche adnare a convivere in quella casa col nuovo compagno...questa parte in linea generale.

Il massimo che potrebbe fare Marco sarebbe una separazione per colpa, ma questo comporterebbe, in caso di vincita, che marco non dovrebbe versale gli alimenti. Ora siccome lei lavora, sarà comunque difficile che glieli debba, a meno che la disparità tra gli stipendi sia molto alta.
Il mantenimento ai figli è obbligatorio sempre.

Marco io approvo questa tua scelta di allontanarti emotivamente da lei, ma ti consiglio di non andare subito per vie legali, fai passare moooooooooolto tempo prima di farlo...perché solo in questo modo potrei conservare la quotidianità con i figli!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Il fatto che mi fa stare più male è che mia moglie non è mai stata immatura, ama e cura molto i bambini.
> Però si è innamorata totalmente del collega.
> Non è stata una semplce sbandata lo avrei accettato meglio.
> Anche per questo motivo preferisco mollare, non sopporto di restare vicino ad un persona che, anche se mi dice ti amo, in realtà
> prova questo sentimento solo per il collega e non per me!!!


Mi spiace molto che DAveone non scriva più sul forum. Vi assomigliate molto e si assomigliano le vostre storie. Mi piacererebbe ti leggesse, potrebbe esserti un pochino d'aiuto


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> La situzione è questa:
> Per la cronaca anche lui è sposato e ha un bimbo.
> Io dopo aver sbroccato per aver scoperto questo ulteriore tradimento di fiducia le ho vomitato tutta la rabbia che avevo e poi le ho detto che voglio chiudere la storia.
> Lei ha provato a negare negare ma le prove che ho portato erano inconfutabili (si sono visti 2 volte fuori dall'ufficio per circa 1 ora forse avranno solo parlato ma ciò non cambia la gravità del gesto).
> ...


Marco di cosa ti devi scusare? Ci mancherebbe! E sostegno che fai la scelta giusta, come ho scritto altrove, non restare sospeso per anni....se lei ti ama tornerà! Tranquillo! Se non torna....

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Marco di cosa ti devi scusare? Ci mancherebbe! E sostegno che fai la scelta giusta, come ho scritto altrove, non restare sospeso per anni....se lei ti ama tornerà! Tranquillo! Se non torna....
> 
> Un abbraccio!


.......mi sembra di rivedere la mia storia a parti inverse....stesse scuse stesse reazioni.....


----------



## MarcoP (10 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> .......mi sembra di rivedere la mia storia a parti inverse....stesse scuse stesse reazioni.....


Ragazzi non vi nascondo che sono molto depresso, lei che mi dice che mi ama e vuole stare con me e la famiglia.....io che non so se crederle....che confusione


----------



## tesla (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Nico tu pensi che forse potrei fare qualche altra cosa, pensi che ci siano ancora minimi margini per un recupero?


i margini di recupero ci sono se si è in due a volerli trovare. ho l'impressione che lei non voglia fare alcuno sforzo in questa direzione... è rassegnata.... mah, sono dell'idea che se la sua fosse solo una sbandata si getterebbe ai tuoi piedi pur di trattenerti, ma non sta facendo assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Ragazzi non vi nascondo che sono molto depresso, lei che mi dice che mi ama e vuole stare con me e la famiglia.....io che non so se crederle....che confusione


Ci vuole tempo....come andranno le cose lo scoprirai giorno dopo giorno... non fate passi affrettati


----------



## Hirohito (10 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Oggi sono diventato molto sospettoso, non riesco a fidarmi di lei.
> Secondo voi un domani potrò tornare a fidarmi di lei?
> Per favore vorrei un vostro parere.
> Grazie.


No, mai più.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> No, mai più.


non ci sarà più la fiducia totale....ma tornerà a fidarsi....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non ci sarà più la fiducia totale....ma tornerà a fidarsi....


Basta fare come me no?
Andare avanti con questa consapevolezza: Se vuole, mi mente quando vuole, e di sicuro avrà i suoi perchè.
Cioè voglio dire: il dado è tratto: si ha ben in chiaro con chi si ha a che fare.
Poi che me ne frega a me se mi racconta qualche bugia pur di ottenere i suoi scopi?
A me interessa solo che mi tratti bene, di tutto il resto non me ne può fregar di meno.


----------



## MarcoP (11 Settembre 2011)

Dopo un giorno di discussioni, anche con parole dure, abbiamo deciso di darci un momento di riflessione.
Per ora nessun parente e amico sa della situazione.
Ho detto che per me va bene questa pausa a patto di essere onesti con l'altro, ovvero non nascondere le cose.
Essere onesti e trasparenti una volta per tutte, giocare a carte scoperte come avete affermato anche voi. 
Le ho detto che (come ha fatto niko) se scopro un'altro inganno vado dall'avvocato e poi parlo con i parenti/amici.


----------



## sienne (11 Settembre 2011)

Buon giorno!

Quello che mi ha aiutato molto è stato di tenere viva una certa comunicazione … banale, di cose quotidiane … senza, ironia, amarezza o insulti … ma dicevo apertamente, quando non ce la facevo più per il dolore. Lui fece altrettanto … oggi dice, che il mio non essermi chiusa a riccio lo ha aiutato molto ad affrontare la situazione … 

Piano piano … giorno dopo giorno … 

Ti mando virtualmente un abbraccio … 

sienne


----------



## Andy (11 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta fare come me no?
> Andare avanti con questa consapevolezza: Se vuole, mi mente quando vuole, e di sicuro avrà i suoi perchè.
> Cioè voglio dire: il dado è tratto: si ha ben in chiaro con chi si ha a che fare.
> *Poi che me ne frega a me se mi racconta qualche bugia pur di ottenere i suoi scopi?
> A me interessa solo che mi tratti bene, di tutto il resto non me ne può fregar di meno.*



Sì, ma non tutti sono in grado di reggere una situazione del genere. 
Io sinceramente non riuscirei a fare finta di nulla, anche se mi trattasse bene.
E non potrei nemmeno far finta di stare bene.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Dopo un giorno di discussioni, anche con parole dure, abbiamo deciso di darci un momento di riflessione.
> Per ora nessun parente e amico sa della situazione.
> Ho detto che per me va bene questa pausa a patto di essere onesti con l'altro, ovvero non nascondere le cose.
> Essere onesti e trasparenti una volta per tutte, giocare a carte scoperte come avete affermato anche voi.
> *Le ho detto che (come ha fatto niko) se scopro un'altro inganno vado dall'avvocato e poi parlo con i parenti/amici*.


Emhhh....giusto per precisare io le ho detto che me ne vado e basta e non ho usato il fatto del "lo dico ai parenti e amici"...anche perché ai suoi lo ha detto lei stessa quando voleva andarsene di casa.....i miei non sanno nulla e lo ho detto solo ad un carissimo amico che ha subito lo stesso trattamento dalla sua ragazza.

Comunque già il fatto che dica che ti ama e vuole stare con te è già qualcosa (a me non l'ha mai detto)...solo che almeno mia moglie era coerente...non mi diceva che voleva stare con me e mi amava e continuava a vedere l'altro  mentire....la tua ti ama e di fatto fa come la mia....mah....


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Dopo un giorno di discussioni, anche con parole dure, abbiamo deciso di darci un momento di riflessione.
> Per ora nessun parente e amico sa della situazione.
> Ho detto che per me va bene questa pausa a patto di essere onesti con l'altro, ovvero non nascondere le cose.
> Essere onesti e trasparenti una volta per tutte, giocare a carte scoperte come avete affermato anche voi.
> Le ho detto che (come ha fatto niko) se scopro un'altro inganno vado dall'avvocato e poi parlo con i parenti/amici.


Uhm...però se posso permettermi..
Messa così sa di ricatto e di intimidazione, non mi piace, meglio fare fatti compiuti no?
Non è meglio dirsi: ok, ognun per sè, per sei mesi, poi ci troviamo e facciamo il punto della situazione.
Allora si mettono le carte in tavola.
Allora tu puoi dirle, sai in questi mesi sono già andato dall'avvocato, è tutto pronto se vogliamo separarci, una firmetta qui e una firmetta là e siamo a posto.
Oppure è lei che invece dopo sei mesi ti dice, senti ho capito che voglio te e solo te, ehi che ne dici di ripartire con una nuova storia?
Oppure ti dice...senti è meglio che ci separiamo...

Insomma meglio discuterne a bocce ferme.
Io trovo finalmente la mia compagna.
Lei mi dice: Conte ora hai me, lascia perdere le tue amiche.
Ci penso...
E' diverso se le mi dice: se vuoi me, devi rinunciare alla tue amiche.
Ma io posso sempre dirle...ehi pupa...perchè dovrei rinunciare alle mie amiche, guarda che tu puoi benissimo essere la mia compagna, mantenendoti tutti gli amici che vuoi...
Ma dato che sei la mia compagna ti dirò tutto...
Ohi, mi raccomando, stomachino forte...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma non tutti sono in grado di reggere una situazione del genere.
> Io sinceramente non riuscirei a fare finta di nulla, anche se mi trattasse bene.
> E non potrei nemmeno far finta di stare bene.


Mah...senti...
Ognuno di noi è fatto in un certo modo, o si fa andare bene un sistema di valori?
Credimi te lo giuro, io proprio ce l'ho messa tutta per farmi andare bene ogni cosa...
Tutti i segnali, gli incontri, le situazioni della mia vita invece mi hanno portato ad abbracciare un diverso sistema di valori, che per me è stato efficacissimo...
Uso una forte provocazione...
Il giusnaturalismo descritto amabilmente a sprazzi dal Marchese De Sade, mai mi fu più illuminante, per cui dopo essermi sforzato in mille modi di essere Justine, e averla rigorosamente presa nel culo, ho aderito ai sani principi della sorella di Justine.

Ripeto per me è prioritario essere trattato bene e con i guanti.
Fammi felice sulle 4 acche che ti chiedo...e poi pupa...spassatela, fai tutto quel che vuoi: a me non interessa.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2011)

Parenti...ah quale immensa rottura di coglioni...ah un carrozzone di perfetti estranei...che tiriamo dentro nella nostra vita: nostro malgrado...solo per colpa del matrimonio...ma che immensissima rottura di palle...


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2011)

Un tossico smette di farsi le pere solo quando (a) realizza che farsi le pere è stupido (b) stà per rimetterci le penne.
Di sicuro non smette perchè consigliato da altri.

Tua moglie è una tossica. E' intossicata dall'altro. E' intossicata d'ammmore. 

E' ora di lasciarla libera di fare il suo percorso. Tu, Marco, purtroppo non hai più nessun elemento per cambiare questa cosa. Lasciala fare. Pretendi un minimo di rispetto nelle cose quotidiane, quelle pratiche di tutti i giorni, ma per il resto, non potrai più farci niente.

Poi ci sarà un momento di svolta, per forza di cose, magari lei realizzerà di quanto è stupido farsi le pere, oppure avrà una bella overdose (con overdose intendo quando l'amante le dirà: Io mia moglie non la lascio per te). A quel punto tu rientrerai in gioco. Se ci sarà un ritorno a Canossa, dovrai essere tu a gestirlo. Come ? Bho. Dico Bho, perchè ovviamente anche tu nel frattempo avrai fatto il tuo percorso e chissà dove sarai arrivato.


----------



## MarcoP (12 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un tossico smette di farsi le pere solo quando (a) realizza che farsi le pere è stupido (b) stà per rimetterci le penne.
> Di sicuro non smette perchè consigliato da altri.
> 
> Tua moglie è una tossica. E' intossicata dall'altro. E' intossicata d'ammmore.
> ...


Giorno dopo gorno mi sto rendendo conto che quello che dici è giusto.
Lei ora è innamorata di lui, con la mente pensa a me e alla famiglia ma con il cuore pensa a lui.
Come sappiamo i primi periodi dell'innamoramento sono quelli dove non si capisce più nulla, l'altro sembra il principe azzuro, tutto va a meraviglia.... poi il tempo ti fa tornare alla realtà ecc. ecc.  
Quindi le devo lascire del tempo per valutare da sola cosa vuole fare della sua vita, quello che potevo spiegarle e dimostrarle l'ho già fatto.
Ora è lei che deve capire cosa intende fare "da grande"....


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Giorno dopo gorno mi sto rendendo conto che quello che dici è giusto.
> Lei ora è innamorata di lui, con la mente pensa a me e alla famiglia ma con il cuore pensa a lui.
> Come sappiamo i primi periodi dell'innamoramento sono quelli dove non si capisce più nulla, l'altro sembra il principe azzuro, tutto va a meraviglia.... poi il tempo ti fa tornare alla realtà ecc. ecc.
> Quindi le devo lascire del tempo per valutare da sola cosa vuole fare della sua vita, quello che potevo spiegarle e dimostrarle l'ho già fatto.
> Ora è lei che deve capire cosa intende fare "da grande"....


Esatto. Ma attento, questo non vul dire lasciarla sola però. Se vuoi che ci sia un futuro devi lasciarla libera, ma non sola, e comunque devi cominciare a (ri)costrutirti anche tu. Nel momento, se ci sarà, del riavvicinamento, il più lucido dovrai essere tu, ecco perchè dico che in questo momento anche tu dovrai un grande lavoro su di te. Sai com'è ?, potresti anche realizzare che sei tu a non amarla più, e allora paradossalmente, benedire tutto questo grande pasticcio.


----------



## minnie (12 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non ho detto che debba essere per forza così: per questo ho detto di informarsi con discrezione presso chi la legge la conosce (la dovrebbe conoscere...). *Non sempre è l'uomo che ci perde*. Dipende da tanti fattori.


Verissimo. Solitamente chi ci perde di brutto sono quelli che non c'entrano niente e possono solo subire le scelte degli altri: i figli.

Per Marco: so benissimo che è un colpo. Ma non era possibile che troncasse tutto di colpo con una persona con cui lavora e con cui dovrà incrociarsi per forza. 
Anche se fa male subirlo, era naturale che fra di loro uno (o due?) incontri erano da preventivare, se non altro per spiegarsi. Ma non hai scritto (almeno fino al punto cui sono arrivata) come si è giustificata lei.
Non ho però letto nulla su cosa vi può aver portato a questo punto, e dovrebbe essere molto importante per te cercare di capirlo. 
Non ti dico di restare tacere e subire, ma non decidere sull'onda della rabbia, della delusione, del cuore infranto e dell'orgoglio.
Le decisioni prese che si basano sull'onda dei sentimenti sono quasi sempre sbagliate. Fermati e rifletti.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## tesla (12 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Ora è lei che deve capire cosa intende fare "da grande"....


sinceramente, nel momento in cui non c'è la svolta, ovvero non rinuncia a lui per te, c'è poco da fare.
sono ubriachi, ebbri di questa emozione diabolica, si credono invulnerabili, invincibili e noi nemmeno gli veniamo in mente.
io  a suo tempo mi sono allontanata brutalmente, lasciandola vivere la sua storia poi naufragata in brevissimo tempo; mi ha cercata nuovamente dicendo che senza di me non poteva stare e mi amava, ma dopo 8 mesi c'è ricascata.
mi sto facendo l'idea che talune persone siano proprio di materiale "povero", un ottone spacciato per oro.
dalle tue parole emerge la disperata speranza che lei ritorni ginocchioni, ma sappi come ti ho già detto, che devono farlo per convinzione, non per comodo e la convinzione dovrebbe colpirli immediatamente, appena il dolore di perderci si palesa.


----------



## MarcoP (12 Settembre 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Verissimo. Solitamente chi ci perde di brutto sono quelli che non c'entrano niente e possono solo subire le scelte degli altri: i figli.
> 
> Per Marco: so benissimo che è un colpo. Ma non era possibile che troncasse tutto di colpo con una persona con cui lavora e con cui dovrà incrociarsi per forza.
> Anche se fa male subirlo, era naturale che fra di loro uno (o due?) incontri erano da preventivare, se non altro per spiegarsi. Ma non hai scritto (almeno fino al punto cui sono arrivata) come si è giustificata lei.
> ...


Lei mi ha spiegato che purtroppo per lui prova ancora un forte sentimento.
Sa che questo finirà perchè ha scelto di vivere con me e la famiglia, però non riesce a dimenticare lui da un giorno all'altro.... ma è convinta che ci riuscirà col tempo. Mi ripete credimi questa è la verità.
Mi ha spiegato (e questo so che vero) che con lui non c'è più nulla di fisico ma si sentono e si sono visti per parlare e chiarire.
Lei mi dice che alcune cose forse è meglio che io non le sapessi perchè forse non riuscireri a comprenderla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Lei mi ha spiegato che purtroppo per lui prova ancora un forte sentimento.
> Sa che questo finirà perchè ha scelto di vivere con me e la famiglia, però non riesce a dimenticare lui da un giorno all'altro.... ma è convinta che ci riuscirà col tempo. Mi ripete credimi questa è la verità.
> Mi ha spiegato (e questo so che vero) che con lui non c'è più nulla di fisico ma si sentono e si sono visti per parlare e chiarire.
> Lei mi dice che alcune cose forse è meglio che io non le sapessi perchè forse non riuscireri a comprenderla.


Bene, adesso si sono parlati e si sono chiariti: visto che sono continuamente a contatto, era doveroso mettere dei paletti. Io se fossi in te ne aggiungerei un paio: questi incontri ti fanno soffrire, ti fanno soffrire maggiormente le menzogne, è disumano che lei continui a importi questa sofferenza, che veda di fare chiarezza un po' anche a spese sue, forse è vero che non riusciresti a capire se lei ti dicesse certe cose, ma questa di lasciare briglia sciolta alle tue fantasie se la poteva risparmiare e stare zitta. Per dire: caro il mio ragazzo, mio marito sta soffrendo come un cane, io non voglio lasciarlo, con te è stato bello, ci saremmo potuti divertire ancora ma adesso ho deciso che basta, non voglio perdere la mia famiglia e la perderei se continuassi ci vuole una mezz'oretta, il secondo incontro era ridondante.


----------



## Niko74 (12 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Lei mi ha spiegato che purtroppo per lui prova ancora un forte sentimento.
> Sa che questo finirà perchè ha scelto di vivere con me e la famiglia, però non riesce a dimenticare lui da un giorno all'altro.... ma è convinta che ci riuscirà col tempo. Mi ripete credimi questa è la verità.
> Mi ha spiegato (e questo so che vero) che con lui non c'è più nulla di fisico ma si sentono e si sono visti per parlare e chiarire.
> Lei mi dice che alcune cose forse è meglio che io non le sapessi perchè forse non riuscireri a comprenderla.


Beh...quindi allora non dovranno vedersi più fuori dal lavoro visto che hanno già chiarito 

Certamente da quello che dice sembra abbastanza razionale...però sul fatto di crederle io terrei le antenne belle dritte eh


----------



## Daniele (12 Settembre 2011)

Che dire, buon divorzio, visto che per come andranno le cose per me tu starai da cani!!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bene, adesso si sono parlati e si sono chiariti: visto che sono continuamente a contatto, era doveroso mettere dei paletti. Io se fossi in te ne aggiungerei un paio: questi incontri ti fanno soffrire, ti fanno soffrire maggiormente le menzogne, è disumano che lei continui a importi questa sofferenza, che veda di fare chiarezza un po' anche a spese sue, forse è vero che non riusciresti a capire se lei ti dicesse certe cose, ma questa di lasciare briglia sciolta alle tue fantasie se la poteva risparmiare e stare zitta. Per dire: caro il mio ragazzo, mio marito sta soffrendo come un cane, io non voglio lasciarlo, con te è stato bello, ci saremmo potuti divertire ancora ma adesso ho deciso che basta, non voglio perdere la mia famiglia e la perderei se continuassi ci vuole una mezz'oretta, il secondo incontro era ridondante.


Bellissimo.
QUesta è una donna con le palle. 
Una donnetta direbbe, ora lasciami fare la mia storia in pace.
Chi se ne frega se tu soffri? 
Marco, ha ragione Tuba
( ehi tuba scusami sai se ti ho tirato in mezzo eh? Senza chiederti il permesso)
Io vorrei aggiungere che per te è molto importante, non lasciarla sola, ma continuare a coltivare te stesso.
Non farti fregare dalla sega che lei si è innamorata di lui, perchè lui è meglio di te.
Prova a pensarla così: Lei è UMANA, e suscettibile al fascino anche di altri uomini.
Purtroppo è capitato, ed è partita la testa.
Ma credimi, per ragioni di stato si rinuncia.
E te lo dice uno che ha tagliato netto con una donna di cui era follemente innamorato.
Appunto come ha detto sbriciolata, io non volevo perdere la famiglia allora.
E sai perchè?
Avevano molto bisogno di me.
Io sono un uomo che non abbandona.
Me ne andrò, solo quel giorno, che sono riuscito a fare in modo, che loro non abbiano più bisogno di me.
Perchè so che in quel giorno, io mi sentirò inutile e non valido per loro.
Oppure leggi anche Bastardo Dentro...
Si cazzo, un essere umano, anche se innamorato pazzo, ce la fa a rinunciare.

Poi magari passa...
E ti dice...
Che scema sono stata a perdermi così...

Tu se giochi bene le tue carte ne uscirai più UOMO.
Ok?

Ma devi lasciare a lei la porta aperta.
Quella volta mia moglie fu lapidaria.
Se vuoi lei, non sono certo io che ho il potere di fermarti, non ti fermeresti, se vuoi andare io ti lascio andare.
Solo tu puoi scegliere di restare.
QUesto mi ha detto.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...quindi allora non dovranno vedersi più fuori dal lavoro visto che hanno già chiarito
> 
> Certamente da quello che dice sembra abbastanza razionale...però sul fatto di crederle io terrei le antenne belle dritte eh


Ma è qua che forse vi guastate il fegato.
Piuttosto di mettersi in situazioni perniciose...è meglio soprassedere e fregarsene...
Scusatemi, io non capisco un cazzo di psicologia femminile, ma se dico ad una infatuata...ah sto qua non lo devi più vedere...sento una vocina dentro che mi dice..." Fidati caro mio, mi sento ancora più motivata a vederlo!"...

Cosa ti disse la Matra?
Lascia che tua moglie faccia il suo percorso.

Mio caro Niko...sempre sentito dire...che gli umani si accorgono di chi voleva loro bene per davvero...nel momento in cui...lo hanno perso.

Scusami ma il figliuol prodigo, prima detestava la vita in casa di suo padre, poi la rimpiange come mai?
Non c'era l'Eldorado fuori?

Eppoi alla faccia del cazzo eh?
Tua moglie ha un altro?
Ok, non è forse una buona ragione per mettere nasino fuori della porta e vedere cosa capita?

Finchè siamo convinti che solo una persona possa amarci e sopportarci...scusatemi...ma ci mettiamo un cappio al collo.


----------



## Niko74 (12 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è qua che forse vi guastate il fegato.
> Piuttosto di mettersi in situazioni perniciose...è meglio soprassedere e fregarsene...
> Scusatemi, io non capisco un cazzo di psicologia femminile, ma se dico ad una infatuata...ah sto qua non lo devi più vedere...sento una vocina dentro che mi dice..." Fidati caro mio, mi sento ancora più motivata a vederlo!"...
> 
> ...


Guarda, io il fegato me lo sto rodendo molto di meno ora...anzi direi che non me lo rodo per nulla.
So benissimo che farà quel che diamine le pare e io non posso impedire un bel niente...ma io sarò libero di pensare a modo mio?

Se a me non sta bene che veda il tipo IO GLIELO DICO, poi lei se si sente più motivata o meno motivata che cavolo cambia tanto ci va uguale.

Quindi lei fa quello che vuole fare e io faccio quello che voglio fare (che per ora non vuol dire che metto il nasino fuori dalla porta 

Perché solo lei deve fare ciò che vuole?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda, io il fegato me lo sto rodendo molto di meno ora...anzi direi che non me lo rodo per nulla.
> So benissimo che farà quel che diamine le pare e io non posso impedire un bel niente...ma io sarò libero di pensare a modo mio?
> 
> Se a me non sta bene che veda il tipo IO GLIELO DICO, poi lei se si sente più motivata o meno motivata che cavolo cambia tanto ci va uguale.
> ...


Ma scusa un attimo siete adulti.
Chi sei tu per poterle dire a me non sta bene che vedi questa persona?
Non ti sembra di essere possessivo?

Un conto è fare quello che vogliamo.
Un conto è far fare agli altri quello che vogliamo noi.

Fidati:
Se due si trovano, e fatalità sono simili e vogliono le stesse cose, l'amore per loro sarà naturale come l'acqua che sgorga da una fonte. Hanno le stesse mappe, si capiscono.

Ma se due si amano e vogliono cose diverse per ciascuno di loro...
Sarà molto dura.
A me che, non si cessi di desiderare e di volere.

Si sei libero di pensare a modo tuo, ci mancherebbe...


----------



## sienne (13 Settembre 2011)

Ciao,

Si, siamo adulti …

E da persona adulta e responsabile pretendo chiarezza, trasparenza e lealtà, se sono coinvolta … per il resto fa quello che vuoi … 

Io allora glielo dissi … fa quello che ti senti di fare … ma io mi sento ferita, e mi ferisce saperti tutto il giorno a canto a lei (lavorava assieme a lei) … ma è un problema mio … 

Non era inteso come ricatto … ma farlo partecipe del mio dolore, che nei primi giorni non ero quasi in grado di sopportarlo … 

sienne


----------



## MarcoP (13 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Si, siamo adulti …
> 
> ...


Concordo sienne è un vero dolore sapere che loro continuano a sentirsi e vedersi anche se solo come amici/colleghi.
Però che fare, non vedo altre vie d'uscita.
Lei deve capire autonomanete e senza mie imposizioni che questa è la sua famiglia e che l'altro è stato solo una parentesi!!!
Deve fare tutte le considerazioni del caso per decidere senza futuri rimpianti e ripensamenti che vuole stare ed amare me... non lui.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2011)

sulla faccenda della porta aperta concordo con il conte.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Concordo sienne è un vero dolore sapere che loro continuano a sentirsi e vedersi anche se solo come amici/colleghi.
> Però che fare, non vedo altre vie d'uscita.
> Lei deve capire autonomanete e senza mie imposizioni che questa è la sua famiglia e che l'altro è stato solo una parentesi!!!
> Deve fare tutte le considerazioni del caso per decidere senza futuri rimpianti e ripensamenti che vuole stare ed amare me... non lui.


NON deve...
ma può!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sulla faccenda della porta aperta concordo con il conte.


Altrimenti verrai accusato di imbrigliare una persona in un rapporto che magari non desidera no?


----------



## Niko74 (13 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa un attimo siete adulti.
> Chi sei tu per poterle dire a me non sta bene che vedi questa persona?
> Non ti sembra di essere possessivo?
> 
> ...


Eeeh...tu la vedi sempre a modo tuo 
Ossia tu puoi fare quello che vuoi tu e gli altri devono adeguarsi.....gli altri se esprimono un opinione che contrasta con il tuo volere allora "non sono adulti", "sono possessivi", ecc.....

Insomma: se due si trovano, hanno le stesse mappe, si capiscono e bla bla bla...è vero che io non sono nessuno per impedirlo...però se ne andassero felici e contenti tra di loro senza stressare inutilmente me 

So che non concorderai, ma tanto nemmeno io concorderò mai con quello che dici tu :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeeh...tu la vedi sempre a modo tuo
> Ossia tu puoi fare quello che vuoi tu e gli altri devono adeguarsi.....gli altri se esprimono un opinione che contrasta con il tuo volere allora "non sono adulti", "sono possessivi", ecc.....
> 
> Insomma: se due si trovano, hanno le stesse mappe, si capiscono e bla bla bla...è vero che io non sono nessuno per impedirlo...però se ne andassero felici e contenti tra di loro senza stressare inutilmente me
> ...


Guarda che se ne vadano felici e contenti...è una possibilità
Tu non ci potresti fare nulla...
No io sto parlando che se mi prendo delle libertà le devo concedere anche all'altro...no?
Parcondicio.

Vedi come sei?
Io cerco sempre i punti di contatto, tu per principio non concorderai mai con quello che dico io...a sto punto...
Sei tu che ti limiti eh?

Sembra come se tua moglie sia uscita da un recinto, e ora tu la vuoi far tornare dentro in questo, io dico solo, o sposti il recinto o te ne freghi...e lasci che tua moglie viva senza un recinto...

Che noia stare con una persona solo perchè si "deve"...


----------



## Niko74 (13 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda che se ne vadano felici e contenti...è una possibilità
> Tu non ci potresti fare nulla...
> No io sto parlando che se mi prendo delle libertà le devo concedere anche all'altro...no?
> Parcondicio.
> ...


Difatti non si deve proprio per nulla e se lei non vuole può andare....
Sul fatto che loro possano andarsene felici e contenti e io non ci posso fare nulla già ne sono coscente e lo ho pure scritto prima.

Per il fatto che tu cerchi i punti di contatto, sarà pure vero, però se poi uno non concorda con te è limitato....Semplicemente riguardo a questo punto (fregarmene e lasciarla andare con altri tranquillamente) non sono daccordo....tu puoi cercare di spiegarmelo ma, come tu non concordi con me (e mai penso lo farai) io non arriverò mai a pensarla cosi.
Su altre cose potrei anche concordare...chissa


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Difatti non si deve proprio per nulla e se lei non vuole può andare....
> Sul fatto che loro possano andarsene felici e contenti e io non ci posso fare nulla già ne sono coscente e lo ho pure scritto prima.
> 
> Per il fatto che tu cerchi i punti di contatto, sarà pure vero, però se poi uno non concorda con te è limitato....Semplicemente riguardo a questo punto (fregarmene e lasciarla andare con altri tranquillamente) non sono daccordo....tu puoi cercare di spiegarmelo ma, come tu non concordi con me (e mai penso lo farai) io non arriverò mai a pensarla cosi.
> Su altre cose potrei anche concordare...chissa


Io ti ho detto che il tuo modo di comportarti limita lei.
E questo potrebbe a venire a tuo svantaggio.
Non ho mai detto che sei limitato.
Mi sarò espresso male...cosa vuoi che ti dica?


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che noia stare con una persona solo perchè si "deve"...


ma veramente  a me sembra che ci vogliano stare loro per forza, *tenendo i piedi in due scarpe*, mi sembra che qui di traditori che decidono di tentare la sorte della loro nuova, meravigliosa infatuazione, lasciando il porto sicuro di casa loro, NON ce ne siano!
la vaccata è continuare a far finta di nulla in casa, tenendosi il posto al caldino, mentre fuori ci si fa gli affari propri


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma veramente  a me sembra che ci vogliano stare loro per forza, *tenendo i piedi in due scarpe*, mi sembra che qui di traditori che decidono di tentare la sorte della loro nuova, meravigliosa infatuazione, lasciando il porto sicuro di casa loro, NON ce ne siano!
> la vaccata è continuare a far finta di nulla in casa, tenendosi il posto al caldino, mentre fuori ci si fa gli affari propri


Maddai ma quale piedi in due scarpe...
Solo due?


----------



## Tubarao (13 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai ma quale piedi in due scarpe...
> Solo due?


E' pieno di millepiedi


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2011)

eh facile  prendete la porta e poi vediamo se fate i fighi anche con culetto per terra


----------



## Tubarao (13 Settembre 2011)

Con me caschi non male, malissimo.....  <----- Notare la faccina, stò comunque scherzando.......

Io faccio il millepiedi, quando me riesce perchè a volte faccio anche lo zeropede, dipende dai periodo, da S I N G L E.........


----------



## Daniele (13 Settembre 2011)

Sarebbe giusto ddire "cara moglie, voglio rispettare la tua necessità di vivere quello che vivi e quindi ti darò l'opportunità di farlo...quella è la porta, quelle le valige, fanne buon uso, visto che anche io ho diritto di vivere i miei sentimenti come voglio e se tu continuassi in questa farsa vorrei fare del male a te."


----------



## Niko74 (13 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda che se ne vadano felici e contenti...è una possibilità
> Tu non ci potresti fare nulla...
> No io sto parlando che se mi prendo delle libertà le devo concedere anche all'altro...no?
> Parcondicio.
> ...


Ed ecco che torna la tua solita abitudine di dire una cosa e poi il suo contrario  (in modo che almeno una delle due opzioni sia giusta )

Io leggendo il grassetto tutto capisco meno che tu dici che il mio comportamento limita mia moglie 

Ora so che penserai a me come a una persona estremamente pignola e precisa, ma...hai ragione...è proprio cosi


----------



## Massone (13 Settembre 2011)

scusa marcoP ma tu in questo periodo, intendo dalla scoperta del tradimento ad oggi a tua moglie gli hai dato una bella spremuta cioe' te la sei tro---ta?
NO perche' se non l'hai fatto lei non ti riconosce!  perche'  ormai vede l'amico come uomo non te.


----------



## MarcoP (13 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> scusa marcoP ma tu in questo periodo, intendo dalla scoperta del tradimento ad oggi a tua moglie gli hai dato una bella spremuta cioe' te la sei tro---ta?
> NO perche' se non l'hai fatto lei non ti riconosce!  perche'  ormai vede l'amico come uomo non te.


Caro Massone ti posso confermare che in questo periodo con lei abbiamo una buona attività sessuale.
Nel contempo ti confido che invece prima il desiderio (forse per via della famiglia) si era un po' smorzato. 
E' stata sicuramente una nostra mancanza.
Invece ora, non so sarà per via di quello che è successo, l'ho riscoperta e nutro un forte desiderio nei suoi confronti.
La cosa sembra anche ricambiata...


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Caro Massone ti posso confermare che in questo periodo con lei abbiamo una buona attività sessuale.
> Nel contempo ti confido che invece prima il desiderio (forse per via della famiglia) si era un po' smorzato.
> E' stata sicuramente una nostra mancanza.
> Invece ora, non so sarà per via di quello che è successo, l'ho riscoperta e nutro un forte desiderio nei suoi confronti.
> La cosa sembra anche ricambiata...


é una buona cosa! ..........in teoria!


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> é una buona cosa! ..........in teoria!


... anche in pratica  e, accade molto spesso


----------



## Massone (13 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Caro Massone ti posso confermare che in questo periodo con lei abbiamo una buona attività sessuale.
> Nel contempo ti confido che invece prima il desiderio (forse per via della famiglia) si era un po' smorzato.
> E' stata sicuramente una nostra mancanza.
> Invece ora, non so sarà per via di quello che è successo, l'ho riscoperta e nutro un forte desiderio nei suoi confronti.
> La cosa sembra anche ricambiata...



ok bene continua cosi vedrai che la riporterai a te; inoltre ti serve anche per distendere i pensieri che si accavallano pensando a tutto quello che ti e successo.
Poi ti consiglio se non l'hai fatto gia, di fare un bel discorsetto all'amichetto e cioe' che se non la smette con tua moglie conin qualunque forma gli farai fare una brutta fine..... purtroppo bisogna usare certe affermazione e magari andare anche oltre perche' altrimenti non si risolve niente.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> ok bene continua cosi vedrai che la riporterai a te; inoltre ti serve anche per distendere i pensieri che si accavallano pensando a tutto quello che ti e successo.
> Poi ti consiglio se non l'hai fatto gia, di fare un bel discorsetto all'amichetto e cioe' che se non la smette con tua moglie conin qualunque forma gli farai fare una brutta fine..... purtroppo bisogna usare certe affermazione e magari andare anche oltre perche' altrimenti non si risolve niente.


Già che ci state, fate pure a chi piscia più lontano.....


----------



## Massone (13 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Già che ci state, fate pure a chi piscia più lontano.....


tu invece che consigli!?


----------



## Tubarao (13 Settembre 2011)

Andare a far gara di testosterone con lui non serve a niente. Fino a prova contraria quella che ci ha scopato è la moglie, anche se queste cose si fanno in due. 

Te la ricordi la scena del Padrino quando il cantante, il figlioccio del padrino, si reca al matrimonio della figlia del padrino e gli parla dei suoi problemi con la moglie e il produttore (quello che finisce con la testa di cavallo nel letto) ? In quella scena il cantante dice a Brando che una volta ha picchiato pure la moglie che era appena tornata da una gang bang, ma non in faccia parchè stava facendo un film. E il Padrino quando sente questa cosa sbrocca come un matto e cazzia di brutto il suo figlioccio dicendogli di tirare fuori le palle. Ecco, andare a litigare col tipo equivale a prendere a schiaffi la moglie, ma non in faccia perchè stà facendo un film.


----------



## Massone (14 Settembre 2011)

raga' per come la vedo io sempre se si vuole ricostruire, per queste cose poche elucubrazioni mentali bisogna essere decisi o dentro o fuori e non deve aspettare un bel niente altrimenti continua ad approfittarsi del marito perche' le donne cosi sono fatte
................(non me ne vogliano)


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> raga' per come la vedo io sempre se si vuole ricostruire, per queste cose poche elucubrazioni mentali *bisogna essere decisi o dentro o fuori e non deve aspettare un bel niente altrimenti continua ad approfittarsi del marito perche' le donne cosi sono fatte*
> ................(non me ne vogliano)



Questa regola vale per entrambi i sessi


----------



## Tubarao (14 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> raga' per come la vedo io sempre se si vuole ricostruire, per queste cose poche elucubrazioni mentali bisogna essere decisi o dentro o fuori e non deve aspettare un bel niente altrimenti continua ad approfittarsi del marito perche' le donne cosi sono fatte
> ................(non me ne vogliano)


Giusto...Cazzo e Cazzotti...che altro potrebbe funzionare con le donne ? ...ste gran paragnoste.....


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Giusto...Cazzo e Cazzotti...che altro potrebbe funzionare con le donne ? ...ste gran paragnoste.....



Scherzi vero?


----------



## Tubarao (14 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scherzi vero?


Mai stato più serio in vita mia, guarda ci metto pure la faccina


----------



## Massone (14 Settembre 2011)

Grazie per l'evidenza Mari' condivido.

condivido anche con  te Tubarao  CA & CA.......  c'est la vie


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2011)

vabbè chi mi da un secchio di pop corn che mi gusto il film .......:tv:


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè chi mi da un secchio di pop corn che mi gusto il film .......:tv:
> 
> 
> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


Ci penso io ai popocorn. Hai un posticino sul tuo divano?


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè chi mi da un secchio di pop corn che mi gusto il film .......:tv:
> 
> 
> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:





farfalla ha detto:


> Ci penso io ai popocorn. Hai un posticino sul tuo divano?



Mi spiegate cosa c'e' da ridere?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi spiegate cosa c'e' da ridere?


Io ho letto il commento di Tuba ironico, e Massone condivide (l'esatto contrario di quello che ha scritto)


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci penso io ai popocorn. Hai un posticino sul tuo divano?


certo cara! vieni che ti aspetto! e mi raccomando abbonda con i popcorn che qui la cosa si fa interessante!


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho letto il commento di Tuba ironico, e Massone condivide (l'esatto contrario di quello che ha scritto)


Yes!


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho letto il commento di Tuba ironico, e Massone condivide (l'esatto contrario di quello che ha scritto)


OK, tutto normale allora :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, tutto normale allora :mrgreen:


Tranquilla! non siamo impazzite 
ti unisci a noi? sul divano c'è ancora posto!


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Tranquilla! non siamo impazzite
> ti unisci a noi? sul divano c'è ancora posto!


Grazie, ma sto da un'altra parte  (forum d'informazione e politica con Persone Online: Visitatori: 1049, Iscritti: 40 per un Totale di 1089 persone , visto che qua la politica off-limit)... pero' ogni tanto passo veloce e vi saluto :carneval:


----------



## Massone (14 Settembre 2011)

Be intando se c'e' un posticino sul divano mi accomodo pure io visto che di pop corn c'e' ne' abbastanza (non trovo dove sono le faccine era una sorridente).:mrgreen: l'ho trovata
Credo comunque che marcoP deve riprendersi l'autostima e' lo puo' fare solo se  si impone non aspettando i comodi della moglie.
Inoltre si parla di ricostruzione  dopo il tradimento che immagino che marcoP voglia fare per il bene della propria famiglia.
Quindi  proprio la condizione di ricostruire ti pone in una situazione contradittoria.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Be intando se c'e' un posticino sul divano mi accomodo pure io visto che di pop corn c'e' ne' abbastanza (non trovo dove sono le faccine era una sorridente).:mrgreen: l'ho trovata
> Credo comunque che marcoP deve riprendersi l'autostima e' lo puo' fare solo se  si impone non aspettando i comodi della moglie.
> Inoltre si parla di ricostruzione  dopo il tradimento che immagino che marcoP voglia fare per il bene della propria famiglia.
> Quindi  proprio la condizione di ricostruire ti pone in una situazione contradittoria.



MASSONE...

perché questo nick???


----------



## stellanuova (14 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Io allora glielo dissi … fa quello che ti senti di fare … ma io mi sento ferita, e mi ferisce saperti tutto il giorno accanto a lei (*lavorava assieme a lei*) …


Ma tutti questi luoghi di lavoro pieni di tresche !
Ci vogliono leggi severe, se sono entrambi single ok, altrimenti licenziamento in tronco per giusta causa


----------



## Massone (14 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> MASSONE...
> 
> perché questo nick???


un nick adeguato al peso dei vostri di(persone speciali!!!)

ciao quintina


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> un nick adeguato al peso dei vostri di(persone speciali!!!)
> 
> ciao quintina


Qual buon vento ti porto' da queste parti? 


Tradito, o traditore? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> un nick adeguato al peso dei vostri di(persone speciali!!!)
> 
> ciao quintina


Quindi Massone nel senso di un masso grande grande ?


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi Massone nel senso di un masso grande grande ?


... nel senso di pietra miliare :mexican:


----------



## Massone (14 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Ma tutti questi luoghi di lavoro pieni di tresche !
> Ci vogliono leggi severe, se sono entrambi single ok, altrimenti licenziamento in tronco per giusta causa


gia'... si dice che il 40% dei tradimenti avvengono nei luoghi di lavoro !!


----------



## Massone (14 Settembre 2011)

tubarao sempre il solito!

ve lo devo dire! va be l'avete voluto voi TRADITO.


----------



## stellanuova (14 Settembre 2011)

Lo so ma non è una bella cosa eh


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> tubarao sempre il solito!
> 
> ve lo devo dire! va be l'avete voluto voi TRADITO.


che ti ha fatto il Tuba????


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Lo so ma non è una bella cosa eh


già


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> tubarao sempre il solito!
> 
> ve lo devo dire! va be l'avete voluto voi *TRADITO*.


Ti va di raccontare?

Pero' apri un 3d tutto tuo, OK?


----------



## Massone (14 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> che ti ha fatto il Tuba????


scherza sempre:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Massone (14 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti va di raccontare?
> 
> Pero' apri un 3d tutto tuo, OK?


Ok lo chiamero'....... ALLUCINANTE!


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Ok lo chiamero'....... ALLUCINANTE!



:up:​


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qual buon vento ti porto' da queste parti?
> 
> 
> Tradito, o traditore? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


domanda banale cara Mari' e ovvia risposta.......perche'in questo forum ci sono taditori?


----------



## Nordica (14 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> domanda banale cara Mari' e ovvia risposta.......perche'in questo forum ci sono taditori?


a me sembrava che ci fossero più traditori!

mi sbagliavo?

Nordica***


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> eh facile  prendete la porta e poi vediamo se fate i fighi anche con culetto per terra


Ma tesla mica è detto eh? Sai?
Diciamo che presa la porta le vie sono due: o la perdizione o la salvezza no?
Diremo che è l'ignoto che ci fa tenere i piedi su due scarpe no?
Magari per certi è solo attendere un sonoro va fanculo...no?
Poi se ci sono recriminazioni si dice...
Ehi ma guarda che tu mi hai mandato via da te, ora ci sono andato, e sto bene...che casso vuoi from my life?
Invece è diverso il caso in cui prendiamo altrove ciò che ci manca a casa eh?


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tesla mica è detto eh? Sai?
> Diciamo che presa la porta le vie sono due: o la perdizione o la salvezza no?
> Diremo che è l'ignoto che ci fa tenere i piedi su due scarpe no?
> Magari per certi è solo attendere un sonoro va fanculo...no?
> ...


da quello che leggo e sento, mi sembra che i traditori non abbiano tutta sta fretta di lasciare il proprio domicilio, nè la propria moglie/marito.  sono convinta che se non avessi scoperto tutto, prove alla mano, sarei rimasta anch'io l'attracco sicuro dove trovare riparo dalle eventuali tempeste 
anzi, c'era proprio scritto, non testuali parole, ma il concetto era quello: "adesso mi godo questa bella emozione, poi potrei tornare alla mia rassicurante routine".
la vigliaccheria intrinseca al tradimento sta, non solo nel mantenere un'apparenza inossidabile e mentire come si mangia, ma soprattutto nel non arrischiarsi a lasciare il partner.
salvezza o perdizione... se vuoi la salvezza VATTENE, senza saggiare il terreno circostante, dai dignità alle tue azioni, il salvagente con la paperetta lo usi a 5 anni, quando sei più grande te ne vai al largo in cerca di fortuna e non calpesti me nel frattempo


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Ok lo chiamero'....... ALLUCINANTE!


Ci vuole ancora molto?

Ce la fai per quest'anno? :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> da quello che leggo e sento, mi sembra che i traditori non abbiano tutta sta fretta di lasciare il proprio domicilio, nè la propria moglie/marito.  sono convinta che se non avessi scoperto tutto, prove alla mano, sarei rimasta anch'io l'attracco sicuro dove trovare riparo dalle eventuali tempeste
> anzi, c'era proprio scritto, non testuali parole, ma il concetto era quello: "adesso mi godo questa bella emozione, poi potrei tornare alla mia rassicurante routine".
> la vigliaccheria intrinseca al tradimento sta, non solo nel mantenere un'apparenza inossidabile e mentire come si mangia, ma soprattutto nel non arrischiarsi a lasciare il partner.
> salvezza o perdizione... se vuoi la salvezza VATTENE, senza saggiare il terreno circostante, dai dignità alle tue azioni, il salvagente con la paperetta lo usi a 5 anni, quando sei più grande te ne vai al largo in cerca di fortuna e non calpesti me nel frattempo


Ok...
Ma tu con me sfonfi una porta aperta eh?
Mai fatto niente di nascosto in vita mia.
A me è solo capitato di riuscire a slegare una convivenza dall'amore.
In questi casi il rispetto è sommo.
Poi mai conosciuta in vita mia la rassicurante routine...
Diremo forse che il traditore strumentalizza il tradito...in qualche maniera...
Ma dev'essere terrificante vivere in un continuo clima di sospetto...


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma tu con me sfonfi una porta aperta eh?
> Mai fatto niente di nascosto in vita mia.
> A me è solo capitato di riuscire a slegare una convivenza dall'amore.
> ...


slegare una convivenza dall'amore è un concetto talmente astruso da farmi implodere il cervello, ma sarà l'orario


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Buon giorno,
> vi scrivo perchè qualche settimana fa ho scopeto che mia moglie mi ha tradito con un suo collega (la storia va avanti da circa due mesi).
> Ho visto su internet il tabulato delle telefonate che si facevano a tutte le ore e poi letto dei suoi sms in cui diceva “ti amo….” “buona notte amore…”ecc.
> Dopo diverse discussioni lei ha ammesso il tradimento e mi ha chiesto perdono dicendomi di voler ricominciare perché siamo una famiglia e abbiamo tre figli.
> ...


sinceramente :
un'inversione di rotta un po' troppo veloce
da sesso e messaggini con l'altro
a "noi siamo una famiglia"

e, a fronte di questa inversione, "sensazioni" e amicizia con l'altro

mah
se le reprime oggi chissà che potrebbe succedere poi
ma non si chiede che senso ha non poterle reprimere
nè per sè stessa (che evidentementenon vuole privarsene)
nè per te (del cui conseguente dolore non sembra curarsi)


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> slegare una convivenza dall'amore è un concetto talmente astruso da farmi implodere il cervello, ma sarà l'orario


Io l'ho praticato.
Non sapevo che l'amore era un altro paio di maniche.
Ora ho finalmente capito cosa sono e cosa voglio.
Finalmente anch'io ho un progetto da realizzare.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> slegare una convivenza dall'amore è un concetto talmente astruso da farmi implodere il cervello, ma sarà l'orario


=
"sono riuscito a creare una relazione di convivenza pacifica e fruttuosa sia per me che per lei, nel rispetto reciproco, avendo stabilito  fuori da ogni dubbio e dopo averle tentate tutte che le nostre vite private sono tali -private- e che tra noi due non vi è altro che il progetto comune di crescere la prole."

Sinceramente, avendo visto un tot di matrimoni in cui ci si dilaniava, *se non si riesce a realizzare il matrimonio che si sognava*, questo tipo di accordo raggiunto lo reputo positivo. E nell'interesse di tutte le parti.
Chiaro che non si parte certo da una situazione del genere, ma vi si arriva.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2011)

Marco , hai avuto anche troppa pazienza. E' chiaro che ogni storia è a sè ed è difficile giudicare dall'esterno. Ma gli occhi esterni possono farti vedere la realtà per quella che è , tu la vedi come madrei dei tuoi figli quindi forse non riesci a darle il nome che si merita , cioè la classica buona donna.
Adesso , quello che dovresti fare è questo ( sei sulla strada giusta da quanto leggo ) : sputtanala subito coi tuoi , coi suoi e soprattutto parlane male ai figli. Se i figli cresceranno sapendo che la causa della separazione è stata una storia clandestina della madre , sicuramente la giudicheranno male e secondo me questa è la peggiore vendetta che puoi portare a casa  
Poi rifatti una vita e trova una donna che ti ami per davvero e che non sia immatura. Se tu come vedo hai valori , valla a cercare negli ambienti dove esistono questi valori. Chiaro che se la conosci nel mondo normale , sono tutte scomesse pericolose , come andare ai 200 in un vicolo cieco.
Guarda , ti dirò : spesso va a finire che quelle che sembrano piu' tr... lo siano meno , magari trovane una piu' giovane , straniera , o cose simili , piu' tranquilla e senza grilli per la testa. Questa fine traumatica con tua moglie potrebbe essere il viatico per una tua nuova vita nella luce. 
Non fidarti di lei , non ascoltare chi ti dice di farlo e di provare a recuperare : ti ha preso per i fondelli piu' volte , bisogna essere risoluti e non avere pietà. Non fare il debole : sii forte e vedrai che per te nascerà una nuova vita e magari altri figli.
Certo , sembra che ormai trovare una donna che sia fedele sia un'impresa. Bella capzata , questa parità dei sessi : ha distrutto i fondamenti della società umana e quindi del caposaldo famiglia , liberando l'anima put.tanesca che giace in fondo a molte donne e che prima era incatenata dalle regole morali. Ci sono paesi dove le lapidano se osano distruggere famiglie come ha fatto tua moglie. Bè , forse stanno meglio loro di noi , dove in nome di una fasulla e pericolosa libertà , si creano depressi , figli allo sbando senza piu una guida , di conseguenza persone che crescono senza una radice forte e destinati ad essere soli e ad estinguersi perchè non fidandosi piu di nessuno , nessuno formerà piu' famiglie. Chissà se qualcuno inizia a capire il disegno demoniaco che c'è dietro questo tipo di società e  quanto schifo faccia questa gente che ci cade e fa soffrire innocenti. Ma verrà un giorno in cui la Giustizia li colpirà , per cui Marco consolati


----------



## kay76 (18 Settembre 2011)

*Adesso , quello che dovresti fare è questo ( sei sulla strada giusta da quanto leggo ) : sputtanala subito coi tuoi , coi suoi e soprattutto parlane male ai figli. Se i figli cresceranno sapendo che la causa della separazione è stata una storia clandestina della madre , sicuramente la giudicheranno male e secondo me questa è la peggiore vendetta che puoi portare a casa *

Io spero che tu stia scherzando.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> *Adesso , quello che dovresti fare è questo ( sei sulla strada giusta da quanto leggo ) : sputtanala subito coi tuoi , coi suoi e soprattutto parlane male ai figli. Se i figli cresceranno sapendo che la causa della separazione è stata una storia clandestina della madre , sicuramente la giudicheranno male e secondo me questa è la peggiore vendetta che puoi portare a casa *
> 
> Io spero che tu stia scherzando.


non direi ... io credo che in questi casi , avendo subito queste cose , bisogna restituire il male con gli interessi 

io sono dell'idea che se una persona mi fa questo , il resto della sua vita debba essere il piu' possibile negativo 

chiaramente farei quello e poi basta ,non la vorrei piu' vedere nè sentire

essere deboli è deleterio , perchè le persone come la moglie di Marco cercano i deboli da prendere in giro 

chi fa del male agli onesti non può avere una giustificazione ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Marco , hai avuto anche troppa pazienza. E' chiaro che ogni storia è a sè ed è difficile giudicare dall'esterno. Ma gli occhi esterni possono farti vedere la realtà per quella che è , tu la vedi come madrei dei tuoi figli quindi forse non riesci a darle il nome che si merita , cioè la classica buona donna.
> Adesso , quello che dovresti fare è questo ( sei sulla strada giusta da quanto leggo ) : sputtanala subito coi tuoi , coi suoi e soprattutto parlane male ai figli. Se i figli cresceranno sapendo che la causa della separazione è stata una storia clandestina della madre , sicuramente la giudicheranno male e secondo me questa è la peggiore vendetta che puoi portare a casa
> Poi rifatti una vita e trova una donna che ti ami per davvero e che non sia immatura.* Se tu come vedo hai valori* , valla a cercare negli ambienti dove esistono questi valori. Chiaro che se la conosci nel mondo normale , sono tutte scomesse pericolose , come andare ai 200 in un vicolo cieco.
> Guarda , ti dirò : spesso va a finire che quelle che sembrano piu' tr... lo siano meno , magari trovane una piu' giovane , straniera , o cose simili , piu' tranquilla e senza grilli per la testa. Questa fine traumatica con tua moglie potrebbe essere il viatico per una tua nuova vita nella luce.
> ...


Certo, ottimi valori...sputtanare a destra e a manca.

Admin, pregasi applicare adesivo  alla porta: se siete TdG non suonate.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, ottimi valori...sputtanare a destra e a manca.
> 
> Admin, pregasi applicare adesivo  alla porta: se siete TdG non suonate.


non sono ottimi valori 

ma forse è ottimo il comportamento della moglie ? 

è chiaro che se lei ha innescato il tutto , non si può certo pretendere che marco risponda coi fiori

in amore e in guerra tutto è permesso ed è stata lei a cominciare la guerra 

ripeto : non fate i deboli , perchè queste persone cercano proprio i deboli , da continuare a prendere in giro  

non pensate niente di bello di loro ( ad esempio che rinsavisca e torni ) perchè in loro non c'è assolutamente niente di bello  

il male lo ha fatto lei , e quindi ora marco è autorizzato a fare qualsiasi cosa per rendere pan per focaccia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sono ottimi valori
> 
> ma forse è ottimo il comportamento della moglie ?
> 
> ...


Vabbè, che la schiacci come un moscerino, se può fargli piacere.
Ma cosa c'entrano i figli e i genitori e i suoceri?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

Comunque...se resti fino a domani ti presento Sterminator....


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vabbè, che la schiacci come un moscerino, se può fargli piacere.
> Ma cosa c'entrano i figli e i genitori e i suoceri?


bè lo ha detto lui poco sopra , potrebbe parlarne a tutti . quando una persona fa del male , io sono del parere che tutti debbano sapere , così si discerne tra chi è come lei e chi no , e si sta solo con chi non è come lei


----------



## kay76 (19 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> bè lo ha detto lui poco sopra , potrebbe parlarne a tutti . quando una persona fa del male , io sono del parere che tutti debbano sapere , così si discerne tra chi è come lei e chi no , e si sta solo con chi non è come lei


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque...se resti fino a domani ti presento Sterminator....


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...
Mia cara, sono gli allievi di Daniele che stanno entrando nel forum no?
Una schiera di brutti e incazzati
Bestemmiavan Iddio e lor parenti!


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2011)

> Adesso , quello che dovresti fare è questo ( sei sulla strada giusta da quanto leggo ) : sputtanala subito coi tuoi , coi suoi e soprattutto parlane male ai figli. Se i figli cresceranno sapendo che la causa della separazione è stata una storia clandestina della madre , sicuramente la giudicheranno male e secondo me questa è la peggiore vendetta che puoi portare a casa





> Certo , sembra che ormai trovare una donna che sia fedele sia un'impresa. Bella capzata , questa parità dei sessi : ha distrutto i fondamenti della società umana e quindi del caposaldo famiglia , liberando l'anima put.tanesca che giace in fondo a molte donne e che prima era incatenata dalle regole morali. Ci sono paesi dove le lapidano se osano distruggere famiglie come ha fatto tua moglie. Bè , forse stanno meglio loro di noi , dove in nome di una fasulla e pericolosa libertà , si creano depressi , figli allo sbando senza piu una guida , di conseguenza persone che crescono senza una radice forte e destinati ad essere soli e ad estinguersi perchè non fidandosi piu di nessuno , nessuno formerà piu' famiglie. Chissà se qualcuno inizia a capire il disegno demoniaco che c'è dietro questo tipo di società e quanto schifo faccia questa gente che ci cade e fa soffrire innocenti. Ma verrà un giorno in cui la Giustizia li colpirà , per cui Marco consolati


Amen.......:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Amen.......:dance::dance::dance:


Maddai ci resto io della vecchia guardia...
A me piacciono tanto le infedeli no?


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai ci resto io della vecchia guardia...
> A me piacciono tanto le infedeli no?


E che dopo aver letto questa discussione io che ci avevo fatto un pensierino sul tradire e cioe mi ero liberata da regole morali e  fatto venire fuori il mio animo puttanesco anche un po vacchesco...... ora con questo disegno demoniaco e la paura che la giustizia divina mi colpisca  mi spiazzano un po.....


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E che dopo aver letto questa discussione io che ci avevo fatto un pensierino sul tradire e cioe mi ero liberata da regole morali e  fatto venire fuori il mio animo puttanesco anche un po vacchesco...... ora con questo disegno demoniaco e la paura che la giustizia divina mi colpisca  mi spiazzano un po.....


Donna tranquilla...
Finchè io vivrò non ci saranno puttane crocifisse, e le vacche avranno comode stalle...
Consegnami quell'animo!
Ringiovanirai di 15 anni...


----------



## Sole (19 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Marco , hai avuto anche troppa pazienza. E' chiaro che ogni storia è a sè ed è difficile giudicare dall'esterno. Ma gli occhi esterni possono farti vedere la realtà per quella che è , tu la vedi come madrei dei tuoi figli quindi forse non riesci a darle il nome che si merita , cioè la classica buona donna.
> Adesso , quello che dovresti fare è questo ( sei sulla strada giusta da quanto leggo ) : sputtanala subito coi tuoi , coi suoi e soprattutto parlane male ai figli. *Se i figli cresceranno sapendo che la causa della separazione è stata una storia clandestina della madre , sicuramente la giudicheranno male e secondo me questa è la peggiore vendetta che puoi portare a casa  *Poi rifatti una vita e trova una donna che ti ami per davvero e che non sia immatura. Se tu come vedo hai valori , valla a cercare negli ambienti dove esistono questi valori. Chiaro che se la conosci nel mondo normale , sono tutte scomesse pericolose , come andare ai 200 in un vicolo cieco.
> Guarda , ti dirò : spesso va a finire che quelle che sembrano piu' tr... lo siano meno , magari trovane una piu' giovane , straniera , o cose simili , piu' tranquilla e senza grilli per la testa. Questa fine traumatica con tua moglie potrebbe essere il viatico per una tua nuova vita nella luce.
> Non fidarti di lei , non ascoltare chi ti dice di farlo e di provare a recuperare : ti ha preso per i fondelli piu' volte , bisogna essere risoluti e non avere pietà. Non fare il debole : sii forte e vedrai che per te nascerà una nuova vita e magari altri figli.
> Certo , sembra che ormai trovare una donna che sia fedele sia un'impresa. Bella capzata , questa parità dei sessi : ha distrutto i fondamenti della società umana e quindi del caposaldo famiglia , *liberando l'anima put.tanesca che giace in fondo a molte donne e che prima era incatenata dalle regole morali. Ci sono paesi dove le lapidano se osano distruggere famiglie come ha fatto tua moglie. Bè , forse stanno meglio loro di noi ,* dove in nome di una fasulla e pericolosa libertà , si creano depressi , figli allo sbando senza piu una guida , di conseguenza persone che crescono senza una radice forte e destinati ad essere soli e ad estinguersi perchè non fidandosi piu di nessuno , nessuno formerà piu' famiglie. Chissà se qualcuno inizia* a capire il disegno demoniaco che c'è dietro questo tipo di società* e  quanto schifo faccia questa gente che ci cade e fa soffrire innocenti. *Ma verrà un giorno in cui la Giustizia li colpirà *, per cui Marco consolati


Non registrato, ti vedo un po' su di giri eh.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Marco , hai avuto anche troppa pazienza. E' chiaro che ogni storia è a sè ed è difficile giudicare dall'esterno. Ma gli occhi esterni possono farti vedere la realtà per quella che è , tu la vedi come madrei dei tuoi figli quindi forse non riesci a darle il nome che si merita , cioè la classica buona donna.
> Adesso , quello che dovresti fare è questo ( sei sulla strada giusta da quanto leggo ) : sputtanala subito coi tuoi , coi suoi e soprattutto parlane male ai figli. Se i figli cresceranno sapendo che la causa della separazione è stata una storia clandestina della madre , sicuramente la giudicheranno male e secondo me questa è la peggiore vendetta che puoi portare a casa
> Poi rifatti una vita e trova una donna che ti ami per davvero e che non sia immatura. Se tu come vedo hai valori , valla a cercare negli ambienti dove esistono questi valori. Chiaro che se la conosci nel mondo normale , sono tutte scomesse pericolose , come andare ai 200 in un vicolo cieco.
> Guarda , ti dirò : spesso va a finire che quelle che sembrano piu' tr... lo siano meno , magari trovane una piu' giovane , straniera , o cose simili , piu' tranquilla e senza grilli per la testa. Questa fine traumatica con tua moglie potrebbe essere il viatico per una tua nuova vita nella luce.
> ...



Ma che cosa ti ha fatto di male 'sto povero cristo per volerlo affossare? Se seguisse i tuoi consigli finirebbe male davvero...
dì la verità, lo odi e cerchi di portarlo alla rovina, ammetti!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, ottimi valori...sputtanare a destra e a manca.
> 
> Admin, pregasi applicare adesivo  alla porta: se siete *TdG *non suonate.


Teste di Gazza?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E che dopo aver letto questa discussione io che ci avevo fatto un pensierino sul tradire e cioe mi ero liberata da regole morali e  fatto venire fuori il mio animo puttanesco anche un po vacchesco...... ora con questo disegno demoniaco e la paura che la giustizia divina mi colpisca  mi spiazzano un po.....


Beh pero', al di la' delle prese per il culo, e' incontestabile che l'uomo, come genere umano, abbia ormai dimostrato che non sappia godersi la liberta', non sappia gestirsi il libero arbitrio e quindi e' da tenere bene a mente che si possa incappare facilmente in qualcuno che dia una lisciatina al pelo del fedifrago o zoccola addirittura...

stateve accort'...nun so' tutti smidollati...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Teste di Gazza?


----------



## Tubarao (19 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Marco , hai avuto anche troppa pazienza. E' chiaro che ogni storia è a sè ed è difficile giudicare dall'esterno. Ma gli occhi esterni possono farti vedere la realtà per quella che è , tu la vedi come madrei dei tuoi figli quindi forse non riesci a darle il nome che si merita , cioè la classica buona donna.
> Adesso , quello che dovresti fare è questo ( sei sulla strada giusta da quanto leggo ) : sputtanala subito coi tuoi , coi suoi e soprattutto parlane male ai figli. Se i figli cresceranno sapendo che la causa della separazione è stata una storia clandestina della madre , sicuramente la giudicheranno male e secondo me questa è la peggiore vendetta che puoi portare a casa
> Poi rifatti una vita e trova una donna che ti ami per davvero e che non sia immatura. Se tu come vedo hai valori , valla a cercare negli ambienti dove esistono questi valori. Chiaro che se la conosci nel mondo normale , sono tutte scomesse pericolose , come andare ai 200 in un vicolo cieco.
> Guarda , ti dirò : spesso va a finire che quelle che sembrano piu' tr... lo siano meno , magari trovane una piu' giovane , straniera , o cose simili , piu' tranquilla e senza grilli per la testa. Questa fine traumatica con tua moglie potrebbe essere il viatico per una tua nuova vita nella luce.
> ...


MarcoP, un'altra cosa......RICORDATI CHE DEVI MORIRE......ma raccomando scrivitelo da qualche parte in caso te ne dimeticassi.....

Non Registrato.......voglio sperare tu stia in un momento di precaria lucidità, e allora uno sprologuio come il tuo sarebbe almeno in parte giustificabile, se invece sei convinto di tutto quello che hai scritto, bhè, perdonami ma ti meriti tutte le eventuali corna che presumibilmente sembri protare; cacchio, confronto a te Mahmoud Ahmadinejad è uno scambista da privè al venerdì sera.


----------



## MarcoP (19 Settembre 2011)

Ragazzi buon giorno, sono ormai passate diverse settimane e la situazione è questa:
- in alcuni giorni sembra tutto andare bene, anche meglio di prima;
- in altri momenti discutiamo anche per le più piccole sciocchezze e ci rendiamo conto che questo litigare ci logora (specie in questo momento di fragilità) 
- non sono riuscito ancora a perdonare/dimenticare quello che mi ha fatto, chissà se mai ce la farò
- la fiducia putroppo stenta a rirornare (è forse è questa la chiave di volta per ricostruire veramente il rapporto - senza fiducia non si va avanti).


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Ragazzi buon giorno, sono ormai passate diverse settimane e la situazione è questa:
> - in alcuni giorni sembra tutto andare bene, anche meglio di prima;
> - in altri momenti discutiamo anche per le più piccole sciocchezze e ci rendiamo conto che questo litigare ci logora (specie in questo momento di fragilità)
> - non sono riuscito ancora a perdonare/dimenticare quello che mi ha fatto, chissà se mai ce la farò
> - la fiducia putroppo stenta a rirornare (è forse è questa la chiave di volta per ricostruire veramente il rapporto - senza fiducia non si va avanti).


ciao Marco!
è tutto nella norma! il tempo passato è poco ed è normale quello che provi.


----------



## resistere (19 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Ragazzi buon giorno, sono ormai passate diverse settimane e la situazione è questa:
> - in alcuni giorni sembra tutto andare bene, anche meglio di prima;
> - in altri momenti discutiamo anche per le più piccole sciocchezze e ci rendiamo conto che questo litigare ci logora (specie in questo momento di fragilità)
> - non sono riuscito ancora a perdonare/dimenticare quello che mi ha fatto, chissà se mai ce la farò
> - la fiducia putroppo stenta a rirornare (è forse è questa la chiave di volta per ricostruire veramente il rapporto - senza fiducia non si va avanti).


E' così. Devi conviverci se vuoi ricostruire. La fiducia verso tua moglie difficilmente ritornerà. Come vedi in alcuni giorni va tutto bene poi in altri, magari con banali pretesti ti giochi tutta la  costruzione con litigate furiose. Non ti devi scoraggiare. Guardati intorno e fai altre cose che ti piace fare. Non esiste solo lei. Non ti sto consigliando di andare a donne, ma neanche devi fossilizzarti al pensiero che lei sia tutto il tuo mondo. Devi prepararti ad ogni evenienza. Coraggio. Comunque il fatto che in alcuni giorni è tutto ok (o anche meglio come dici tu) è di buon auspicio. Non ti fossilizzare sulla fiducia. Questa è solo una masturbazione mentale. Vivi ora alla giornata. Ciao.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Ragazzi buon giorno, sono ormai passate diverse settimane e la situazione è questa:
> - in alcuni giorni sembra tutto andare bene, anche meglio di prima;
> - in altri momenti discutiamo anche per le più piccole sciocchezze e ci rendiamo conto che questo litigare ci logora (specie in questo momento di fragilità)
> - non sono riuscito ancora a perdonare/dimenticare quello che mi ha fatto, chissà se mai ce la farò
> - *la fiducia putroppo stenta a ritornare* (è forse è questa la chiave di volta per ricostruire veramente il rapporto - senza fiducia non si va avanti).


Posso chiederti... se non sono indiscreta, come si manifesta concretamente questa difficoltà a ridare fiducia?
Intendo nel vostro interagire quotidiano e soprattutto nei tuoi atteggiamenti con lei.

E' un passaggio che suscita il mio interesse


----------



## stellanuova (19 Settembre 2011)

e soprattutto parlane male ai figli. Se i figli cresceranno sapendo che la causa della separazione è stata una storia clandestina della madre , sicuramente la giudicheranno male e secondo me questa è la peggiore vendetta che puoi portare a casa

Questo davvero NON si può leggere. Cosa c'entrano i figli in un rapporto di coppia ?
Un padre e una madre sono genitori e lo saranno sempre, mai si devono aizzare i figli contro l'altro genitore.
Ma roba da matti .....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> e soprattutto parlane male ai figli. Se i figli cresceranno sapendo che la causa della separazione è stata una storia clandestina della madre , sicuramente la giudicheranno male e secondo me questa è la peggiore vendetta che puoi portare a casa
> 
> Questo davvero NON si può leggere. Cosa c'entrano i figli in un rapporto di coppia ?
> Un padre e una madre sono genitori e lo saranno sempre, mai si devono aizzare i figli contro l'altro genitore.
> Ma roba da matti .....


Si vede che è da poco che sei sul forum....Traditrice= pessima madre non degna di crescere i figli, anzi questi dovrebbero fanculizzarla appena possibile....
Stessa equazione al maschile ma meno usata....


Ovviamente io sono della tua stessa opinione


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si vede che è da poco che sei sul forum....Traditrice= pessima madre non degna di crescere i figli, anzi questi dovrebbero fanculizzarla appena possibile....
> Stessa equazione al maschile ma meno usata....
> 
> 
> Ovviamente io sono della tua stessa opinione


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si vede che è da poco che sei sul forum....Traditrice= pessima madre non degna di crescere i figli, anzi questi dovrebbero fanculizzarla appena possibile....
> *Stessa equazione al maschile ma meno usata....
> *
> 
> Ovviamente io sono della tua stessa opinione


Perche' l'uomo e' cacciatore, ovvio...:mrgreen:

mah...

E' molto umana invece la vendetta ed il massimo e' punirti togliendoti una cosa a cui tieni molto...

infatti chi non ha freni inibitori non ammazza te ma ammazza i tuoi figli lasciandoti in vita a marcire nel rimorso fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni o facendoti suicidare se nun te regge la pompa...

hai voja a di' poi che incivile o che pazzo...

capita se salta il fusibile......


----------



## pepe79 (19 Settembre 2011)

ECCOMI QUI ... ANKIO MARCO NELLA TUA STESSA SITUAZIONE...
SONO PASSATI ORMAI 6 MESI DA QUANDO HO SCOPERTO IL TRADIMENTO DI MIO MARITO E CI SONO MOMENTI TRANQUILLI DI AMORE E COMPLICITA' , E MOMENTI TROPPO TRISTI (COME IN QUESTO MOM) , DOVE LA MIA MENTE TORNA INDIETRO E PENSA E RIPENSA SEMPRE ALLE STESSE COSE KE MI LACERANO E MI FANNO TROPPO MALE !!!!!
PASSERA'????
BOOOOOOOOO
E KI PUO' DIRLO ???????


----------



## MarcoP (19 Settembre 2011)

pepe79 ha detto:


> ECCOMI QUI ... ANKIO MARCO NELLA TUA STESSA SITUAZIONE...
> SONO PASSATI ORMAI 6 MESI DA QUANDO HO SCOPERTO IL TRADIMENTO DI MIO MARITO E CI SONO MOMENTI TRANQUILLI DI AMORE E COMPLICITA' , E MOMENTI TROPPO TRISTI (COME IN QUESTO MOM) , DOVE LA MIA MENTE TORNA INDIETRO E PENSA E RIPENSA SEMPRE ALLE STESSE COSE KE MI LACERANO E MI FANNO TROPPO MALE !!!!!
> PASSERA'????
> BOOOOOOOOO
> E KI PUO' DIRLO ???????




.... e in questi momenti ti chiedi se sia giusto andare avanti con lei o se al contrario sarebbe meglio troncare la storia!!!

Per me la fiducia è l'aspetto che potrbbe farmi stare più sereno.
A volte mi dico: chissà se oggi si sono sentiti e lei me lo nasconde?
Chissà se mi dice vado afare la spesa ed invece incontra lui ?
questi esempi "stupidi" spero rendano l'idea.... purtroppo il tarlo del tradimento è duro dall'essere eliminato.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> MarcoP, un'altra cosa......RICORDATI CHE DEVI MORIRE......ma raccomando scrivitelo da qualche parte in caso te ne dimeticassi.....
> 
> Non Registrato.......voglio sperare tu stia in un momento di precaria lucidità, e allora uno sprologuio come il tuo sarebbe almeno in parte giustificabile, se invece sei convinto di tutto quello che hai scritto, bhè, perdonami ma ti meriti tutte le eventuali corna che presumibilmente sembri protare; cacchio, confronto a te Mahmoud Ahmadinejad è uno scambista da privè al venerdì sera.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....
Grande Tuba...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Ah cosa non sono certi utenti!
AHAHAHAHAAHA
Lunga vita a Tubarao Meravigliao!


----------



## MarcoP (19 Settembre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> E' così. Devi conviverci se vuoi ricostruire. La fiducia verso tua moglie difficilmente ritornerà. Come vedi in alcuni giorni va tutto bene poi in altri, magari con banali pretesti ti giochi tutta la  costruzione con litigate furiose. Non ti devi scoraggiare. Guardati intorno e fai altre cose che ti piace fare. Non esiste solo lei. Non ti sto consigliando di andare a donne, ma neanche devi fossilizzarti al pensiero che lei sia tutto il tuo mondo. Devi prepararti ad ogni evenienza. Coraggio. Comunque il fatto che in alcuni giorni è tutto ok (o anche meglio come dici tu) è di buon auspicio. Non ti fossilizzare sulla fiducia. Questa è solo una masturbazione mentale. Vivi ora alla giornata. Ciao.


ho letto parte della tua storia, che è MOLTO SIMILE alla mia, e mi sembra di aver capito che voi siete riusciti a recuperare il matrimonio.
spero che anche noi riusciremo a trovare la strada giusta...
però secondo te quando è il caso di dire basta non ci sono più possibiltà di recupero?
quali aspetti dovrebbero farti capire che non c'è più speranza?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si vede che è da poco che sei sul forum....Traditrice= pessima madre non degna di crescere i figli, anzi questi dovrebbero fanculizzarla appena possibile....
> Stessa equazione al maschile ma meno usata....
> 
> 
> Ovviamente io sono della tua stessa opinione


:triste::triste::triste:Mi è venuto in mente come fu massacrata Messalina...con il suo 3d, mamma e traditrice felice...
Messalina...ah che donna! E che brava madre!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> ho letto parte della tua storia, che è MOLTO SIMILE alla mia, e mi sembra di aver capito che voi siete riusciti a recuperare il matrimonio.
> spero che anche noi riusciremo a trovare la strada giusta...
> però secondo te quando è il caso di dire basta non ci sono più possibiltà di recupero?
> quali aspetti dovrebbero farti capire che non c'è più speranza?


Ragazzi...sono con voi..
Molto dipende da come vi farà sentire la vostra lei...
Insomma dai queste cose capitano!
E mi raccomando: a sto mondo nessuno è immune da niente.
Diffidate sempre dai farisei che dicono ah a me certe cose non capitano, perchè io sono perfetto e giusto, mentre agli altri capitano perchè sono sfigati...
Le dinamiche sono moltissime...e nessuno di noi è totalmente nel cuore di un'altra persona.
Poi dai ognuno ha i propri limiti, difetti, manchevolezze.
Secondo me gli aspetti che fanno capire che non c'è più speranza...sono quelli che suonano così: 
Si è vero ti ho tradito.
Ma lìho fatto perchè purtroppo io non ti amo più.
Peggio ancora sarebbe...perchè non ti ho mai amato.
Ma finchè non si arriva a quel guado...c'è speranza no?
Ma ripeto all'infinito, secondo me, sta molto a chi ha tradito mostrare di curare quella ferita, se c'è amore.
Se c'è amore non ti spaventi di nulla, di nulla.
Anche per il traditore c'è il prezzo quotidiano da pagare: ogni qualvolta lui dice o fa qualcosa che scatena cupi pensieri al tradito, il tradito lo riporta a quello che ha fatto.
Facile lasciare se non ci si ama più, da entrambe le parti.
Altro paio di maniche se il lasciare una persona scatena in noi sensi di colpa no?

Capito? Non siete sfigati se lei ha preferito (momentaneamente) un altro. Ok?


----------



## resistere (19 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> ho letto parte della tua storia, che è MOLTO SIMILE alla mia, e mi sembra di aver capito che voi siete riusciti a recuperare il matrimonio.
> spero che anche noi riusciremo a trovare la strada giusta...
> però secondo te quando è il caso di dire basta non ci sono più possibiltà di recupero?
> quali aspetti dovrebbero farti capire che non c'è più speranza?


Credo Marco che tu hai imboccato la buona strada perchè hai atteggiamenti e voglia di recuperare il matrimonio. In questo caso ogni strada è buona. Se vuoi un consiglio credo che per prima cosa devi pensare un pò a te stesso. Questo per recuperare l'autostima . Vivaddio t'avrà anche distrutto, ma tu avrai mille qualità che devi assolutamente mettere in evidenza. Devi reagire tira fuori i coglioni e non ti abbattere. Quando questa cosa ti farà sentire meglio (evidenziare le tue qualità) vedrai che anche il tuo rapporto migliorerà. Un altro consiglio è di rendere la casa  "vivibile". Quando hai questi momenti no evita le liti. In quei frangenti si fanno e si dicono cose che feriscono e a volte in maniera mortale. Sfogati diversamente. Lasciala in pace anche se lei è la responsabile di tutti i tuoi guai. Io mi ammazzavo in palestra ed oggi con il senno del poi dico che ho fatto bene. Ritornavo i primi giorni a casa e sicuramente ero più calmo, stanco e rilassato.
Il mio matrimonio regge, ma ho anch'io degli attimi di sconforto. Ma ci si può sopravvivere. Mi chiedi della speranza. Dai tuoi atteggiamenti credo che la speranza c'è. Ma devi uscire fuori dal tunnel e solo tu lo puoi fare. Forza.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Credo Marco che tu hai imboccato la buona strada perchè hai atteggiamenti e voglia di recuperare il matrimonio. In questo caso ogni strada è buona. Se vuoi un consiglio credo che per prima cosa devi pensare un pò a te stesso. Questo per recuperare l'autostima . Vivaddio t'avrà anche distrutto, ma tu avrai mille qualità che devi assolutamente mettere in evidenza. Devi reagire tira fuori i coglioni e non ti abbattere. Quando questa cosa ti farà sentire meglio (evidenziare le tue qualità) vedrai che anche il tuo rapporto migliorerà. Un altro consiglio è di rendere la casa  "vivibile". Quando hai questi momenti no evita le liti. In quei frangenti si fanno e si dicono cose che feriscono e a volte in maniera mortale. Sfogati diversamente. Lasciala in pace anche se lei è la responsabile di tutti i tuoi guai. Io mi ammazzavo in palestra ed oggi con il senno del poi dico che ho fatto bene. Ritornavo i primi giorni a casa e sicuramente ero più calmo, stanco e rilassato.
> Il mio matrimonio regge, ma ho anch'io degli attimi di sconforto. Ma ci si può sopravvivere. Mi chiedi della speranza. Dai tuoi atteggiamenti credo che la speranza c'è. Ma devi uscire fuori dal tunnel e solo tu lo puoi fare. Forza.


Hai ragione.
Certe volte non si rendono conto di cosa arrivano a dire in quei momenti.
Vero certe ferite sono mortali. Ti uccidono l'amore dentro.


----------



## MarcoP (19 Settembre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Credo Marco che tu hai imboccato la buona strada perchè hai atteggiamenti e voglia di recuperare il matrimonio. In questo caso ogni strada è buona. Se vuoi un consiglio credo che per prima cosa devi pensare un pò a te stesso. Questo per recuperare l'autostima . Vivaddio t'avrà anche distrutto, ma tu avrai mille qualità che devi assolutamente mettere in evidenza. Devi reagire tira fuori i coglioni e non ti abbattere. Quando questa cosa ti farà sentire meglio (evidenziare le tue qualità) vedrai che anche il tuo rapporto migliorerà. Un altro consiglio è di rendere la casa  "vivibile". Quando hai questi momenti no evita le liti. In quei frangenti si fanno e si dicono cose che feriscono e a volte in maniera mortale. Sfogati diversamente. Lasciala in pace anche se lei è la responsabile di tutti i tuoi guai. Io mi ammazzavo in palestra ed oggi con il senno del poi dico che ho fatto bene. Ritornavo i primi giorni a casa e sicuramente ero più calmo, stanco e rilassato.
> Il mio matrimonio regge, ma ho anch'io degli attimi di sconforto. Ma ci si può sopravvivere. Mi chiedi della speranza. Dai tuoi atteggiamenti credo che la speranza c'è. Ma devi uscire fuori dal tunnel e solo tu lo puoi fare. Forza.


Grazie per i validi suggerimenti.
E' dura, ma speriamo di uscirne come ci sei riuscito tu.


----------



## pepe79 (19 Settembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> .... e in questi momenti ti chiedi se sia giusto andare avanti con lei o se al contrario sarebbe meglio troncare la storia!!!
> 
> Per me la fiducia è l'aspetto che potrbbe farmi stare più sereno.
> A volte mi dico: chissà se oggi si sono sentiti e lei me lo nasconde?
> ...


ma sai nn penso questo tarlo possa mai essere eliminato , e' un macigno nello stomaco .....
penso piuttosto si debba trovare la forza per guardare avanti e cercare di capire che potrebbere succedere a tt .
Per quanto riguarda la fiducia nn si puo' piu' riconquistare , anzi queste cose ti aiutano a mettere i piedi per terra e a renderti conto ke nn bisogna mai fidarsi al 100% di un'altra persona .


----------



## Niko74 (19 Settembre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Credo Marco che tu hai imboccato la buona strada perchè hai atteggiamenti e voglia di recuperare il matrimonio. In questo caso ogni strada è buona. Se vuoi un consiglio credo che per prima cosa devi pensare un pò a te stesso. Questo per recuperare l'autostima . Vivaddio t'avrà anche distrutto, ma tu avrai mille qualità che devi assolutamente mettere in evidenza. Devi reagire tira fuori i coglioni e non ti abbattere. Quando questa cosa ti farà sentire meglio (evidenziare le tue qualità) vedrai che anche il tuo rapporto migliorerà. Un altro consiglio è di rendere la casa  "vivibile". Quando hai questi momenti no evita le liti. In quei frangenti si fanno e si dicono cose che feriscono e a volte in maniera mortale. Sfogati diversamente. Lasciala in pace anche se lei è la responsabile di tutti i tuoi guai. *Io mi ammazzavo in palestra ed oggi con il senno del poi dico che ho fatto bene. Ritornavo i primi giorni a casa e sicuramente ero più calmo, stanco e rilassato.*Il mio matrimonio regge, ma ho anch'io degli attimi di sconforto. Ma ci si può sopravvivere. Mi chiedi della speranza. Dai tuoi atteggiamenti credo che la speranza c'è. Ma devi uscire fuori dal tunnel e solo tu lo puoi fare. Forza.


Io pure 
I primi tempi riuscivo a fare cose disumane...almeno mi sono mantenuto in forma


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io pure
> I primi tempi riuscivo a fare cose disumane...almeno mi sono mantenuto in forma


 i primi tempi eravamo tutti cosi!


----------



## Andy (19 Settembre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Credo Marco che tu hai imboccato la buona strada perchè hai atteggiamenti e voglia di recuperare il matrimonio. In questo caso ogni strada è buona. Se vuoi un consiglio credo che per prima cosa devi pensare un pò a te stesso. Questo per recuperare l'autostima . Vivaddio t'avrà anche distrutto, ma tu avrai mille qualità che devi assolutamente mettere in evidenza. Devi reagire tira fuori i coglioni e non ti abbattere. Quando questa cosa ti farà sentire meglio (evidenziare le tue qualità) vedrai che anche il tuo rapporto migliorerà. Un altro consiglio è di rendere la casa  "vivibile".* Quando hai questi momenti no evita le liti. In quei frangenti si fanno e si dicono cose che feriscono e a volte in maniera mortale. Sfogati diversamente. Lasciala in pace anche se lei è la responsabile di tutti i tuoi guai. Io mi ammazzavo in palestra ed oggi con il senno del poi dico che ho fatto bene.* Ritornavo i primi giorni a casa e sicuramente ero più calmo, stanco e rilassato.
> Il mio matrimonio regge, ma ho anch'io degli attimi di sconforto. Ma ci si può sopravvivere. Mi chiedi della speranza. Dai tuoi atteggiamenti credo che la speranza c'è. Ma devi uscire fuori dal tunnel e solo tu lo puoi fare. Forza.


Anche io reagivo male con la mia ultima ex: dicevo cose che non pensavo, anche delle bugie su me stesso, forse perchè cercavo di trovare un pò di gelosia, e arrivavo a dire parole brutte. Ero guidato dalla rabbia e dall'impotenza, ma anche dalla disperazione. Dalla mancanza di una spiegazione.
Paradossalmente, proprio quando mi succedono cose che mi feriscono mi ingarbuglio. Prima c'era la palestra, ma la rottura della storia mi ha talmente depresso che non ce la facevo nemmeno a reggere 5kg, per cui, invece di andarci, darci dentro e sfogarmi, mi sono sentito cadere giù. Maledetto carattere, peggio delle sigarette: sai che fa male, ma non ci riesci a cambiare corso.

Invidio molto quelli che hanno la reazione contraria, io penso che sia anche un effetto fisiologico che a me manca...


----------



## Daniele (19 Settembre 2011)

Stessa cosa io, sono stato tato male dentro che dopo  1 anno ne ho subito le conseguenze con attacchi di panico ad uscire, se non di notte, alla fine correvo la sera con il tramonto.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2011)

volevo sottolineare che alcuni stanno dicendo a marcop di fare lo zerbino , il perdente e di assecondare la persona che lo ha ferito in modo gratuito. Non c'è nulla da perdonare a questo tipo di persone : aria e stop. marco , non ascoltare chi ti dice che devi chinare la testa e subire. Pensa a tua moglie quando apriva le gambe col suo collega e godeva alla faccia tua : pensa a questa scena e chiediti se vuoi stare con una brutta persona così. Se lo farai , tua moglie penserà " ma va questo pirla , gli ho messo le corna e rimane con me : bene , adesso lo posso fare con chiunque ". Ti prenderà per un quaglione e non credere alle donne di questo forum che ti dicono il contrario , lo fanno solo perchè dentro sono sporche come lo è tua moglie. Tu sei un'ottima persona : chi fa del male gratuito al proprio partner innocente non merita rispetto , pensa bene a questa cosa. Chi sbaglia deve pagare. 
E poi , un'ultima cosa : se proprio farai l'errore di rimanere con lei , almeno comincia a divertirti anche tu , che di occasioni ce ne sono sicuramente


----------



## Tubarao (20 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> volevo sottolineare che alcuni stanno dicendo a marcop di fare lo zerbino , il perdente e di assecondare la persona che lo ha ferito in modo gratuito. Non c'è nulla da perdonare a questo tipo di persone : aria e stop. marco , non ascoltare chi ti dice che devi chinare la testa e subire. Pensa a tua moglie quando apriva le gambe col suo collega e godeva alla faccia tua : pensa a questa scena e chiediti se vuoi stare con una brutta persona così. Se lo farai , tua moglie penserà " ma va questo pirla , gli ho messo le corna e rimane con me : bene , adesso lo posso fare con chiunque ". Ti prenderà per un quaglione e non credere alle donne di questo forum che ti dicono il contrario , lo fanno solo perchè dentro sono sporche come lo è tua moglie. Tu sei un'ottima persona : chi fa del male gratuito al proprio partner innocente non merita rispetto , pensa bene a questa cosa. Chi sbaglia deve pagare.
> E poi , un'ultima cosa : se proprio farai l'errore di rimanere con lei , almeno comincia a divertirti anche tu , che di occasioni ce ne sono sicuramente


Marco ma che gli hai fatto a questo per stargli così sulle palle ?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2011)

è il contrario , consigliargli di perdonare sua moglie è consigliarlo male e volergli male . In un forum di fedifraghi capisco bene che tutti siano contro chi predica onestà. Vi capisco anche , ma abbiate almeno la decenza di consigliare a chi soffre di rifarsi una vita anzichè gettarlo nelle fauci del partner. E' in assoluto sbagliato salvare questo matrimonio. Anche perchè chi ha sbagliato non avrebbe una punizione , e allora si sentirebbe in una situazione di moral hazard : rifare l'errore. E' matematico ... marcop ha solo da perderci e niente da guadagnare. Ripeto ancora : se proprio decidi di salvare questa famiglia ( non si capisce il perchè ) , divertiti anche tu tanto tua moglie lo farà ancora. La fiducia che riporrai in lei sarà zero. Rifatti una vita , troverai una donna che ti aspetta e ti renderà felice e non cornuto e deriso.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Marco ma che gli hai fatto a questo per stargli così sulle palle ?


eheheh... l'ho pensato anche io al primo post, con quei consignli fantastici...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è il contrario , consigliargli di perdonare sua moglie è consigliarlo male e volergli male . In un forum di fedifraghi capisco bene che tutti siano contro chi predica onestà. Vi capisco anche , ma abbiate almeno la decenza di consigliare a chi soffre di rifarsi una vita anzichè gettarlo nelle fauci del partner. E' in assoluto sbagliato salvare questo matrimonio. Anche perchè chi ha sbagliato non avrebbe una punizione , e allora si sentirebbe in una situazione di moral hazard : rifare l'errore. E' matematico ... marcop ha solo da perderci e niente da guadagnare. Ripeto ancora : se proprio decidi di salvare questa famiglia ( non si capisce il perchè ) , divertiti anche tu tanto tua moglie lo farà ancora. La fiducia che riporrai in lei sarà zero. Rifatti una vita , troverai una donna che ti aspetta e ti renderà felice e non cornuto e deriso.


E io capisco che una persona tradita non dia credito ai consigli di chi invece ha tradito.
Ma a MarcoP tanti consigli sono venuti da traditi e tradite come lui...

Chissà perchè uno avrebbe desiderio di non sfasciare una famiglia, chissà perchè...


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è il contrario , consigliargli di perdonare sua moglie è consigliarlo male e volergli male . In un forum di fedifraghi capisco bene che tutti siano contro chi predica onestà. Vi capisco anche , ma abbiate almeno la decenza di consigliare a chi soffre di rifarsi una vita anzichè gettarlo nelle fauci del partner. E' in assoluto sbagliato salvare questo matrimonio. Anche perchè chi ha sbagliato non avrebbe una punizione , e allora si sentirebbe in una situazione di moral hazard : rifare l'errore. E' matematico ... marcop ha solo da perderci e niente da guadagnare. Ripeto ancora : se proprio decidi di salvare questa famiglia ( non si capisce il perchè ) , divertiti anche tu tanto tua moglie lo farà ancora. La fiducia che riporrai in lei sarà zero. Rifatti una vita , troverai una donna che ti aspetta e ti renderà felice e non cornuto e deriso.


guarda che anche io sono stata tradita....e ho sofferto...sono stata male...ho perdonato...ho ricostruito...poi ho messo fine alla mia storia....

ma non mi sento di dire a Marco di buttare via tutto senza nemmeno provarci! il perdono a volte può esistere altre volte no...ogni storia è diversa! è giusto che Marco faccia il suo persorso e che alla fine di questo percorso decida quello che è più giusto per lui e per la sua serenità...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è il contrario , consigliargli di perdonare sua moglie è consigliarlo male e volergli male . In un forum di fedifraghi capisco bene che tutti siano contro chi predica onestà. Vi capisco anche , ma abbiate almeno la decenza di consigliare a chi soffre di rifarsi una vita anzichè gettarlo nelle fauci del partner. E' in assoluto sbagliato salvare questo matrimonio. Anche perchè chi ha sbagliato non avrebbe una punizione , e allora si sentirebbe in una situazione di moral hazard : rifare l'errore. E' matematico ... marcop ha solo da perderci e niente da guadagnare. Ripeto ancora : se proprio decidi di salvare questa famiglia ( non si capisce il perchè ) , divertiti anche tu tanto tua moglie lo farà ancora. La fiducia che riporrai in lei sarà zero. Rifatti una vita , troverai una donna che ti aspetta e ti renderà felice e non cornuto e deriso.


Dimmi la verità: tu sei uno di quello che la domenica in chiesa si cosparge il capo, si scambia un segno di pace coi vicini di panca, e predica anche il porgi l'altra guancia guardando il culo della tipa inginocchiata davanti a te.


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> volevo sottolineare che alcuni stanno dicendo a marcop di fare lo zerbino , il perdente e di assecondare la persona che lo ha ferito in modo gratuito. Non c'è nulla da perdonare a questo tipo di persone : aria e stop. marco , non ascoltare chi ti dice che devi chinare la testa e subire. Pensa a tua moglie quando apriva le gambe col suo collega e godeva alla faccia tua : pensa a questa scena e chiediti se vuoi stare con una brutta persona così. Se lo farai , tua moglie penserà " ma va questo pirla , gli ho messo le corna e rimane con me : bene , adesso lo posso fare con chiunque ". Ti prenderà per un quaglione e non credere alle donne di questo forum che ti dicono il contrario , lo fanno solo perchè dentro sono sporche come lo è tua moglie. Tu sei un'ottima persona : chi fa del male gratuito al proprio partner innocente non merita rispetto , pensa bene a questa cosa. Chi sbaglia deve pagare.
> E poi , un'ultima cosa : se proprio farai l'errore di rimanere con lei , almeno comincia a divertirti anche tu , che di occasioni ce ne sono sicuramente


Allora, col senno di poi nemmeno io oggi consiglierei ad un tradito di riprovarci col partner, MA per altre ragioni. Non certo perchè ritengo un traditore pericoloso e condannabile come un killer.


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora, col senno di poi nemmeno io oggi consiglierei ad un tradito di riprovarci col partner, MA per altre ragioni. Non certo perchè ritengo un traditore pericoloso e condannabile come un killer.


quotone ...

infatti, le ragioni sono ben altre ...

sienne


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> quotone ...
> 
> infatti, le ragioni sono ben altre ...
> 
> sienne


Paradossalmente io lo sconsiglierei se il tradito fosse ancora innamorato perso del fedifrago, perchè il dolore lo logorerebbe per anni.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è il contrario , consigliargli di perdonare sua moglie è consigliarlo male e volergli male . In un forum di fedifraghi capisco bene che tutti siano contro chi predica onestà. Vi capisco anche , ma abbiate almeno la decenza di consigliare a chi soffre di rifarsi una vita anzichè gettarlo nelle fauci del partner. E' in assoluto sbagliato salvare questo matrimonio. Anche perchè chi ha sbagliato non avrebbe una punizione , e allora si sentirebbe in una situazione di moral hazard : rifare l'errore. E' matematico ... marcop ha solo da perderci e niente da guadagnare. Ripeto ancora : se proprio decidi di salvare questa famiglia ( non si capisce il perchè ) , divertiti anche tu tanto tua moglie lo farà ancora. La fiducia che riporrai in lei sarà zero. Rifatti una vita , troverai una donna che ti aspetta e ti renderà felice e non cornuto e deriso.


Eh no perdio...lo zio fedi è stato fatto fuori...
QUesto non è affatto un forum di fedifraghi...
Non ci sono predicatori...c'è un sacrestano, qualche maestra divita...
Mi dispiace per te...ma il tuo posto è già egregiamente occupato da Daniele...che svolge egregiamente il suo ruolo...
Riavere indietro una moglie è sempre un gran guadagno.
Andare oltre il male ricevuto è da anime elette.
Tutti siamo capaci a fanculizzare no?
Ma a perdonare e lasciar andare il rancore...uffi...
E te lo dice, uno che è sempre stato in grado di rendere 100 volte tanto il male ricevuto...
Poi un giorno mi sono chiesto: ma a che pro?

Rifatti una vita?
Troverai?

AH CREDICI!
Infatti uno fanculizza la moglie...e ha poi la fila dietro la sua porta...dai su...
Rifarsi una vita...che cazzata...
Ci sono solo persone che vanno avanti oltre la botta ricevuta!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dimmi la verità: tu sei uno di quello che la domenica in chiesa si cosparge il capo, si scambia un segno di pace coi vicini di panca, e predica anche il porgi l'altra guancia guardando il culo della tipa inginocchiata davanti a te.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no perdio...lo zio fedi è stato fatto fuori...
> QUesto non è affatto un forum di fedifraghi...
> Non ci sono predicatori...c'è un sacrestano, qualche maestra divita...
> Mi dispiace per te...ma il tuo posto è già egregiamente occupato da Daniele...che svolge egregiamente il suo ruolo...
> ...


Quoto quasi tutto. Bravo Conte.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora, col senno di poi nemmeno io oggi consiglierei ad un tradito di riprovarci col partner, MA per altre ragioni. Non certo perchè ritengo un traditore pericoloso e condannabile come un killer.


Infatti pericoloso e condannabile come un killer...è il tradito impazzito di dolore...
QUello sa fare le peggiori cagate del mondo no?
Mi hai tradito: ti uccido.
Ok...ma poi resto senza di te.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto quasi tutto. Bravo Conte.


Si lo so...che...insomma nel tuo caso...
Ci sarebbe la fila dietro la porta...
Ma non tutti siamo te...
Ieri mi sei mancato...qua dobbiamo fare un raduno maschile...con Lothar...
C'è sempre da imparare da lui...
Ho visto la vecchia volpe in azione...


----------



## Kid (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lo so...che...insomma nel tuo caso...
> Ci sarebbe la fila dietro la porta...
> Ma non tutti siamo te...
> Ieri mi sei mancato...qua dobbiamo fare un raduno maschile...con Lothar...
> ...


Non metto in dubbio ci sia la fila, ma mi sà che hanno sbagliato porta allora.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è il contrario , consigliargli di perdonare sua moglie è consigliarlo male e volergli male . In un forum di fedifraghi capisco bene che tutti siano contro chi predica onestà. Vi capisco anche , ma abbiate almeno la decenza di consigliare a chi soffre di rifarsi una vita anzichè gettarlo nelle fauci del partner. E' in assoluto sbagliato salvare questo matrimonio. Anche perchè chi ha sbagliato non avrebbe una punizione , e allora si sentirebbe in una situazione di moral hazard : rifare l'errore. E' matematico ... marcop ha solo da perderci e niente da guadagnare. Ripeto ancora : se proprio decidi di salvare questa famiglia ( non si capisce il perchè ) , divertiti anche tu tanto tua moglie lo farà ancora. La fiducia che riporrai in lei sarà zero. Rifatti una vita , troverai una donna che ti aspetta e ti renderà felice e non cornuto e deriso.


Ciao Daniele II,stai sbagliando tutto ,noi traditori qua'siamo 2 o 3,o forse meno,gli altri,Conte a parte,che non saprei come catalogare,sono tutti traditi.
Poi scusa se mi permetto,tu non hai mai tradito?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele II,stai sbagliando tutto ,noi traditori qua'siamo 2 o 3,o forse meno,gli altri,Conte a parte,che non saprei come catalogare,sono tutti traditi.
> Poi scusa se mi permetto,tu non hai mai tradito?


Daniele II...
Io sono fuori di ogni categoria...ma sto pensando sai a quel post di Aristocat dove parla di Donna Letizia e le sue buone maniere...
Sai dovremo scrivere noi un libretto di regole...intitolato: " Le peggiori situazioni!".


----------



## robiballerin (21 Settembre 2011)

Il problema è che quando vieni tradito ti senti messo in secondo piano e questo ti porta a sentirti inferiore all'altro/a..
A lungo andare ti immagini di tutto e di più... e non solo per quel che riguarda il sesso ma anche e sopratutto ti senti escluso da chissa quali momenti affettivi e di intimità..
col tempo le cose peggiorano e da te è facile che esca il lato peggiore..
In termini di sofferenza ti conviene toglierti lo sfizio di mandare l'altro a fare in c... riaquistando così un pò di autostima e tolta questa soddisfazione cancella dalla tua mente e dalla tua vita il traditore e pensa a te stesso..


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Il problema è che quando vieni tradito ti senti messo in secondo piano e questo ti porta a sentirti inferiore all'altro/a..
> A lungo andare ti immagini di tutto e di più... e non solo per quel che riguarda il sesso ma anche e sopratutto ti senti escluso da chissa quali momenti affettivi e di intimità..
> col tempo le cose peggiorano e da te è facile che esca il lato peggiore..
> In termini di sofferenza ti conviene toglierti lo sfizio di mandare l'altro a fare in c... riaquistando così un pò di autostima e tolta questa soddisfazione cancella dalla tua mente e dalla tua vita il traditore e pensa a te stesso..


Hai detto una cosa profondissima.
Ma non pensi che spetta anche al tradito accettare o meno questo stato di cose?
In questo senso io penso, che si possa pensare di andare con un'altra persona.
Ammetto, lo confesso, di aver agito in questo modo: tu mi rifiuti? Ok, benissimo, vado a prendermela altrove, perchè non posso accettare di vedermi come uno sfigato, un cagnolino che aspetta l'osso.

L'immaginazione va tenuta a freno...
E come fare?
Continuare a parlarne?
Purtroppo noi non assistiamo al momento in cui lei o lui, fa l'amore con un'altra persona.
E il traditore può raccontarci tutto quel che vuole.

Allora ok, il va fan culo ci sta.
Ma poi...

In questo senso...è bellissimo come Tinto Brass, dipinge il dialogo tra quel marito e sè stesso...
Lui, fanculizza la moglie, una volta che scopre che lei ha fatto sesso con un altro...
Ma poi ci ripensa...

Questo è il bello di quel film, fanno pace...
[video=youtube;fEH-95X7qxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEH-95X7qxU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2011)

bello quello sganassone , ci sta tutto  


rispondo in ordine sparso :

1. è stata la moglie a sfasciare la famiglia , lui ora ha il diritto di comportarsi come crede , vedremo se risponderà in merito. Continuo a vedere il suo ritorno con la moglie come una sconfitta ed un onta morale. 

2. io non ho mai tradito e non credo lo farò mai 

3. i cu.li li guardo in Chiesa e fuori


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> bello quello sganassone , ci sta tutto
> 
> 
> rispondo in ordine sparso :
> ...


Sfasciare la famiglia?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 1. è stata la moglie a sfasciare la famiglia , lui ora ha il diritto di comportarsi come crede , vedremo se risponderà in merito. Continuo a vedere il suo ritorno con la moglie come una sconfitta ed un onta morale.
> 
> 2. io non ho mai tradito e non credo lo farò mai
> 
> 3. i cu.li li guardo in Chiesa e fuori


1 - Occhio per occhio dente per dente serve solo a creare due nuovi ciechi e lavoro per i dentisti

2 - Pure il Generale Custer diceva, io non perdo mai, e poi ha incontrato Toro Seduto e Cavallo Pazzo che gli hanno fatto un culo quanto Porta Pia

3 - Pensa se invece la pensassimo tutti come te e le donne dovessero essere costrette a portare il Burqa, come faresti a guardar culi in giro ?


----------



## Daniele (22 Settembre 2011)

Perdonare un tradimento?  A cosa serve, spiegatemi, a togliere le responsabilità del tradimento al traditore. Io sono per l'allontanamento diretto da casa (cioè se tradito me ne andrei via senza neppure parlare) e forse dopo 1 anno o due potrei pensare di perdonare, ma solo dopo il mio tempo e dico il mio, per altri può essere inferiore come superiore,e poi me ne tornerei in casa. 
Perchè questo? perchè chi fa del male deve essere conoscio del dolore che ha arrecato, della difficiltà reale che si crea nel tradito e del fatto che deve anche lui soffrire come un cane, magari mandando avanti la famiglia da solom, senza aiuti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perdonare un tradimento?  A cosa serve, spiegatemi, a togliere le responsabilità del tradimento al traditore. Io sono per l'allontanamento diretto da casa (cioè se tradito me ne andrei via senza neppure parlare) e forse dopo 1 anno o due potrei pensare di perdonare, ma solo dopo il mio tempo e dico il mio, per altri può essere inferiore come superiore,e poi me ne tornerei in casa.
> Perchè questo? perchè chi fa del male deve essere conoscio del dolore che ha arrecato, della difficiltà reale che si crea nel tradito e del fatto che deve anche lui soffrire come un cane, magari mandando avanti la famiglia da solom, senza aiuti.


Non so chi l'ha detto (credo Oscar Wilde): Perdonare è buttar via una preziosa esperienza già fatta.

Io dimentico. Non perdono. Dopo un determinato tempo che qualcuno ha dimostrato di essere tornato in sé ha il diritto di vivere serenamente.


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non so chi l'ha detto (*credo Oscar Wilde*): Perdonare è buttar via una preziosa esperienza già fatta.
> 
> Io dimentico. Non perdono. Dopo un determinato tempo che qualcuno ha dimostrato di essere tornato in sé ha il diritto di vivere serenamente.




:ira: e' Schopenhauer, e ce l'ha Simy nella sua firma.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Settembre 2011)

che esagerato , il burqa non mi piace , così come non mi piace il libertinismo di alcune persone che genera solo mostri e sofferenze ( è libertà solo fasulla ) 

senza allontanarsi dal 3d in questione , per me il discorso rimane molto semplice : la moglie ha voluto scop.are con un altro ? bene , tanti saluti e si faccia la sua vita col suo nuovo uomo 

lui ha diritto di rifarsene un'altra sentimentalmente parlando


----------



## MarcoP (7 Ottobre 2011)

Buon giorno ragazzi.
Vi scrivo percè volevo un vostro parere.
Ormai è passato molto tempo e devo riconoscere che le cose con mia moglie vanno meglio, lei non fa altro che chiedermi scusa, si sta impegnanndo molto per recuperare il matrimonio sotto tutti gli aspetti ecc. ecc.
Però  ora il problema sono io perchè ancora ci sto male, penso sempre a quello che è successo e a loro due?
Anche se non come i primi tempi,  ancora oggi attraverso momenti di sconforto e avvilimento. E' veramente brutto.
A volte mi viene da pensare che non riuscirò mai a perdonare mia moglie per il tradimento.
Riuscirò a tornare sereno come una volta? Riuscirò ad uscire da questo tunnel?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Buon giorno ragazzi.
> Vi scrivo percè volevo un vostro parere.
> Ormai è passato molto tempo e devo riconoscere che le cose con mia moglie vanno meglio, lei non fa altro che chiedermi scusa, si sta impegnanndo molto per recuperare il matrimonio sotto tutti gli aspetti ecc. ecc.
> Però  ora il problema sono io perchè ancora ci sto male, penso sempre a quello che è successo e a loro due?
> ...


Ciao. Stessa situazione, stesse domande, stessa paura... che cosa possiamo fare? mica ci divertiamo, no? proviamo a resistere aspettando che il tempo, che cancella tutto, cancelli pure questo... tutto passa... o perlomeno, si attenua


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Buon giorno ragazzi.
> Vi scrivo percè volevo un vostro parere.
> Ormai è passato molto tempo e devo riconoscere che le cose con mia moglie vanno meglio, lei non fa altro che chiedermi scusa, si sta impegnanndo molto per recuperare il matrimonio sotto tutti gli aspetti ecc. ecc.
> Però  ora il problema sono io perchè ancora ci sto male, penso sempre a quello che è successo e a loro due?
> ...


devi avere pizienza Marco, ci vuole tempo prima che il dolore passi....dai tempo al tempo


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Dipende da tanti fattori … credo.

Per come ti ha ingannato durante il periodo …

Per come si è comportata con te … 

Per come tu gestisci il ridare fiducia …

Per come lei riconosce di aver sbagliato … 

Ecc. ecc.  

... farà sempre meno male ... ma l'amaro rimane ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non so chi l'ha detto (credo Oscar Wilde): Perdonare è buttar via una preziosa esperienza già fatta.
> 
> Io dimentico. Non perdono. Dopo un determinato tempo che qualcuno ha dimostrato di essere tornato in sé ha il diritto di vivere serenamente.


Kennedy ha detto invece: io perdono i miei nemici, ma non dimentico mai i loro nomi. Anche questo dà serenità, perdonare, metabolizzare ma... non dimenticare.Uno dei problemi dell'uomo secondo me è proprio che tende a dimenticare gli errori commessi...


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Kennedy ha detto invece: io perdono i miei nemici, ma non dimentico mai i loro nomi. Anche questo dà serenità, perdonare, metabolizzare ma... non dimenticare.Uno dei problemi dell'uomo secondo me è proprio che tende a dimenticare gli errori commessi...


Perdonare si, dimenticare MAI!


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perdonare si, dimenticare MAI!


Secondo te può esserci un vero perdono se non si dimentica?


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Secondo te può esserci un vero perdono se non si dimentica?


SI! ... sono due cose diverse.

Tutti possono sbagliare, nessuno e' perfetto.


----------



## Fabry (7 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI! ... sono due cose diverse.
> 
> Tutti possono sbagliare, nessuno e' perfetto.



Quoto, poi come si fà a dimenticare ci vorrebbe una lobotomia...


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Fabry ha detto:


> Quoto, poi come si fà a dimenticare ci vorrebbe una lobotomia...


APPUNTO!

:up:​


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Fabry ha detto:


> Quoto, poi come si fà a dimenticare ci vorrebbe una lobotomia...


esatto, e cmq a me ha segnato davvero tanto...... 
mi passerà??...non lo so...


----------



## MarcoP (7 Ottobre 2011)

Intendevo dire che finchè ci si continua a pensare al tradimento forse vorrà significare che ancora non lo si è perdonato completamente...


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che finchè ci si continua a pensare al tradimento forse vorrà significare che ancora non lo si è perdonato completamente...


TEMPO, ci vuole tempo ... ora sei ancora nella fase del rancore.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto, e cmq a me ha segnato davvero tanto......
> mi passerà??...non lo so...


Ma scusa eh ti rimane dentro come uno storico eh?
Il tizio tal dei tali, ha avuto una storia con te, e ti ha tradito.
Perdonare non è dimenticare eh?
Il perdono a mio avviso è anche gesto d'amore, quando insomma...
Nonostante quanto sei stato stronzo/a con me, io ti perdono e ti voglio bene lo stesso.
Tu perdonato comunque, devi sapere, e aver coscienza che l'altro non dimentica.
Non dimentica perchè non può dimenticare.
Quindi il perdonato ha un prezzo da pagare: il fatto che deve cercare in mille modi di risarcire il danno.
Il marito di Marì, si è impegnato giorno per giorno.
Non ha detto ah adesso è passata la buriana, ricomincio la mia vita di prima.
In questo senso Simy, tu non puoi invece perdonare, perchè non hai nulla da perdonare.
Il fatto che te ne sei andata e hai rotto con quesll'uomo è la mera conseguenza, e costatazione che...
1) Non ti amava
2) Non era l'uomo che tu desideravi al tuo fianco eh?

Passa, passa....a te manca solo un nuovo ometto tutto da sburattare par ben eh?
Uno diverso insomma...
Con cui starci assieme in maniera oserei dire: meno impegnativa.

Mia cara...il tuo nuovo vantaggio è questo...
Prima di tirarti un uomo in casa ora ci penserai per benino.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa eh ti rimane dentro come uno storico eh?
> Il tizio tal dei tali, ha avuto una storia con te, e ti ha tradito.
> Perdonare non è dimenticare eh?
> Il perdono a mio avviso è anche gesto d'amore, quando insomma...
> ...



Mi piace questo post


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che finchè ci si continua a pensare al tradimento forse vorrà significare che ancora non lo si è perdonato completamente...


Ciao,

ci saranno sempre delle situazioni che ti faranno tornare in mente il tradimento. 

Non si dimentica, ma si può imparare a conviverci … 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ci saranno sempre delle situazioni che ti faranno tornare in mente il tradimento.
> 
> ...


Embè tutti noi conviviamo con i dispiaceri della vita eh?
O no?


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè tutti noi conviviamo con i dispiaceri della vita eh?
> O no?


Ciao,

mai sostenuto il contrario ... 

o no? 

sienne


----------



## resistere (8 Ottobre 2011)

*una piccola storia*



MarcoP ha detto:


> Buon giorno ragazzi.
> Vi scrivo percè volevo un vostro parere.
> Ormai è passato molto tempo e devo riconoscere che le cose con mia moglie vanno meglio, lei non fa altro che chiedermi scusa, si sta impegnanndo molto per recuperare il matrimonio sotto tutti gli aspetti ecc. ecc.
> Però  ora il problema sono io perchè ancora ci sto male, penso sempre a quello che è successo e a loro due?
> ...


Pochi giorni fa ho aperto un libro di mia moglie acquistato qualche anno fa. Avendo finito da poco il mio, volevo rilassarmi e leggere qualcosa. Ad un certo punto ho trovato pagine con frasi sottolineate. una di queste diceva : Vengo trattata come una dea, sono una regina... oppure il vero amore è fatto di estasi e angoscia.....
Vedi Marco queste frasi sottolineate non erano sicuramente rivolte a me. Averle lette mi ha fatto  molto male però se riesci e, sottolineo, riesci a farne un uso distaccato ti renderai conto che è tutto normale. Quando la tua donna ti tradisce lo fa normalmente con il cuore e ciò che ha sottolineato è veramente ciò che pensava in quel momento. Cosa ho fatto io? L'unica cosa che il mio cervello mi ha dettato:  Ho chiuso il libro e lo ho rimesso a posto. Chiaramente non leggerò mai più libri di mia moglie. Me li comprerò SEMPRE. E' dura Marco . Imparaci a convivere con il passato. Poi nella stessa sera mia figlia è tornata a casa  e mi ha abbracciato e baciato forte forte . Mi ha invitato a giocare con lei a carte. E così la sera in 4 abbiamo fatto le ore piccole . Io, mia moglie, e le mie figlie. Questo è il ritorno alla quotidianità e a sprazzi di felicità. Forza Marco e lo dico un pò anche a me stesso.


----------



## Niko74 (8 Ottobre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Pochi giorni fa ho aperto un libro di mia moglie acquistato qualche anno fa. Avendo finito da poco il mio, volevo rilassarmi e leggere qualcosa. Ad un certo punto ho trovato pagine con frasi sottolineate. una di queste diceva : Vengo trattata come una dea, sono una regina... oppure il vero amore è fatto di estasi e angoscia.....
> Vedi Marco queste frasi sottolineate non erano sicuramente rivolte a me. Averle lette mi ha fatto  molto male però se riesci e, sottolineo, riesci a farne un uso distaccato ti renderai conto che è tutto normale. Quando la tua donna ti tradisce lo fa normalmente con il cuore e ciò che ha sottolineato è veramente ciò che pensava in quel momento. Cosa ho fatto io? L'unica cosa che il mio cervello mi ha dettato:  Ho chiuso il libro e lo ho rimesso a posto. Chiaramente non leggerò mai più libri di mia moglie. Me li comprerò SEMPRE. E' dura Marco . Imparaci a convivere con il passato. Poi nella stessa sera mia figlia è tornata a casa  e mi ha abbracciato e baciato forte forte . Mi ha invitato a giocare con lei a carte. E così la sera in 4 abbiamo fatto le ore piccole . Io, mia moglie, e le mie figlie. Questo è il ritorno alla quotidianità e a sprazzi di felicità. Forza Marco e lo dico un pò anche a me stesso.


Molto bello


----------



## Andy (8 Ottobre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Pochi giorni fa ho aperto un libro di mia moglie acquistato qualche anno fa. Avendo finito da poco il mio, volevo rilassarmi e leggere qualcosa. *Ad un certo punto ho trovato pagine con frasi sottolineate. una di queste diceva : Vengo trattata come una dea, sono una regina... oppure il vero amore è fatto di estasi e angoscia.....*
> Vedi Marco queste frasi sottolineate non erano sicuramente rivolte a me. Averle lette mi ha fatto  molto male però se riesci e, sottolineo, riesci a farne un uso distaccato ti renderai conto che è tutto normale. Quando la tua donna ti tradisce lo fa normalmente con il cuore e ciò che ha sottolineato è veramente ciò che pensava in quel momento. Cosa ho fatto io? L'unica cosa che il mio cervello mi ha dettato:  Ho chiuso il libro e lo ho rimesso a posto. Chiaramente non leggerò mai più libri di mia moglie. Me li comprerò SEMPRE. E' dura Marco . Imparaci a convivere con il passato. Poi nella stessa sera mia figlia è tornata a casa  e mi ha abbracciato e baciato forte forte . Mi ha invitato a giocare con lei a carte. E così la sera in 4 abbiamo fatto le ore piccole . Io, mia moglie, e le mie figlie. Questo è il ritorno alla quotidianità e a sprazzi di felicità. Forza Marco e lo dico un pò anche a me stesso.


Io lo dico che gli esseri umani NON SONO TUTTI UGUALI, c'è una scala gerarchica nel regno animale, dai virus, i batteri, fino agli *essere umani, quelli veri *, con tante gradazioni intermedie.


----------



## kay76 (8 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Buon giorno ragazzi.
> Vi scrivo percè volevo un vostro parere.
> Ormai è passato molto tempo e devo riconoscere che le cose con mia moglie vanno meglio, lei non fa altro che chiedermi scusa, si sta impegnanndo molto per recuperare il matrimonio sotto tutti gli aspetti ecc. ecc.
> Però  ora il problema sono io perchè ancora ci sto male, penso sempre a quello che è successo e a loro due?
> ...


Marco,
mi trovo anch'io nella tua situazione.
Un giorno mi sento più serena, il giorno dopo ricado nello sconforto.
Un momento penso che ce la faremo, il momento dopo che è troppo difficle per me, superare questa cosa.
Voglia di buttarmi a capofitto nel creare un rapporto migliore e troppa paura di soffrire, di prendere l'ennesimo abbaglio.

Ti dico quello che ripeto a me stessa.
Sono due le ferite da curare.
Quella che la persona amata ci ha inferto, nel profondo.
E quella al rapporto.
Per entrambe ci vuole tempo. Ma durante questo tempo non possiame stare lì fermi ad spettare che passi, perchè così non giungeremo a nulla.

Innanzitutto, io mi dico, che devo cercare di prendermi cura di me stessa, per guarire. Adilà di lui e di noi.
E riprendere il gusto delle cose e fare ciò che mi piace e mi fà stare bene. 

E per quanto riguarda il rapporto, cerco di avere sempre in mente la scelta che ho fatto. Sto andando in quella direzione, e anche se ci sono delle sofferenze, dei brutti pensieri, anche se è difficile, devo cercare di affrontarli e considerarli come parte inevitabile di questo cammino. 
io credo che piano piano, questi pensieri, questo sconforto, si affievoliranno e saranno sempre più frequenti i giorni sereni.
Ma ci dobbiamo mettere la nostra buona volontà, non permettendo alla tristezza di prevalere su di noi. Ce l'abbiamo lì, in sottofondo, sempre, però dobbiamo cercare di conviverci e di fare qualcosa di positvo, di concreto affinchè non l'abbia vinta su di noi e sulla nostra vita.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Marco,
> mi trovo anch'io nella tua situazione.
> Un giorno mi sento più serena, il giorno dopo ricado nello sconforto.
> Un momento penso che ce la faremo, il momento dopo che è troppo difficle per me, superare questa cosa.
> ...


Commosso.:up::up::up:


----------



## MarcoP (9 Ottobre 2011)

Grazie ragazzi per le parole di conforto che mi avete dato.
Ho capito che è del normale passare questi momenti di angoscia, ci siete passati o li state passando anche voi.
E' vero è dura, però finche continuiamo a credere nel nostro rapporto è giusto impegnarsi.  
Buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## Daniele (9 Ottobre 2011)

Oh, resistere...ma tua moglie si era fumata della gran roba in quekl momento. Non si sottolineano mai i ibri, mai e te lo dico da apppassionato. Chi li sottolinea in quel caso si deve essere fatto forte dosi di qualcosa, perchè esiste una cosa chiamata memoria, che può essere a breve termine ed anche a lungo termine, basta saper ricordare e non lasciare prove brutte in giro. Adesso, prendi quel libro, buttalo e compralo di nuovo, almeno ci sarà un libro vero ed intonso.


----------



## resistere (9 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, resistere...ma tua moglie si era fumata della gran roba in quekl momento. Non si sottolineano mai i ibri, mai e te lo dico da apppassionato. Chi li sottolinea in quel caso si deve essere fatto forte dosi di qualcosa, perchè esiste una cosa chiamata memoria, che può essere a breve termine ed anche a lungo termine, basta saper ricordare e non lasciare prove brutte in giro. Adesso, prendi quel libro, buttalo e compralo di nuovo, almeno ci sarà un libro vero ed intonso.


Caro daniele, ricomprarlo, proprio NO, non ce la farei, però mi sono domandato: e se lo ha fatto apposta? Per farmi capire che c'era qualcosa che non andava? E se lo avessi aperto che ne sò, due o tre anni fa? Cosa sarebbe successo? Tutte domande che mi sono posto e che non troverò mai risposta. E allora si chiude il libro e ....si va avanti. Buona giornata Daniele.


----------



## resistere (9 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi per le parole di conforto che mi avete dato.
> Ho capito che è del normale passare questi momenti di angoscia, ci siete passati o li state passando anche voi.
> E' vero è dura, però finche continuiamo a credere nel nostro rapporto è giusto impegnarsi.
> Buona giornata a tutti.


E' così Marco e cerca di non fossilizzarti su ciò che ti è successo. E' un attimo cadere in depressione e dopo sarebbe difficile venirne fuori. Occupati di altre cose e goditi i momenti buoni della quotidianita',  perchè ce ne sono molti e di qualità. Buona domenica.


----------



## Daniele (9 Ottobre 2011)

MaprcoP, devi dire seriamente a tua moglie che il tempo da passare per sistemare le cose sarà esponenziale a quello che può pensare lei, una relazione di 3 mesi extra ad esempio si può superare in 3 anni, cioè 36 mesi, direi più d un ordine di grandezza superiore, no? Deve sapere che anche se ti da tanto il tempo sarà lunghissimo e che quando tu andrai giù lei "DOVRA'" esserci, non far finta. Diciamo che per una scopata extra la spesa da fare da parte del traditore è enorme, io farei un paragone come con un tatuaggio, costa una quantità farlo...ma toglierlo quando non lo si vuole più...accidenti si è su altri prezzi. Ovviamente io sono un alternativo al giorno d'oggi e non ho tatuaggi.


----------



## MarcoP (10 Ottobre 2011)

Ragazzi ieri ho fatto una brutta litigata con mia moglie, il motivo del contendere sono i rapporti che deve avere con lui.
Premesso che la loro storia è chiusa e non si vedono più, è rimasto il problema di come gestire i rapporti in azienda.
Mi ha fatto vedere che a volte lui la chiama ancora sul cellulare e si mandano mail (anche non di tono lavorativo)... questo non lo sopporto.
A me da fastidio che loro contunino a sentirsi, non ci posso fare nulla, mi fa star male, quindi le ho consigliato di 
chiudere anche questi contatti superflui... se tiene a me deve fargli capire che non la deve chiamare più. 
Gli deve far capire che dopo quello che è successo hanno bruciato qualsiasi possibilità di restare amici e perfino semplici conoscenti!!! 
Considerato che lavorano in due settori e sedi diverse (se lei volesse veramente questa cosa) potrebbe tagliare i ponti completamente.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

*E gia'*



MarcoP ha detto:


> ...(se lei volesse veramente questa cosa) potrebbe tagliare i ponti completamente.




E' il minimo secondo me...
Ma perche' c'è parla ancora con quello la',se non per un rapporto lavorativo?
Non vorra tenere la porticina aperta?
Dille che arriva il freddo e dopo prende un bel raffreddore e tu li non ci sarai a portare l'aspirina a letto!!!



ciao blu


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao MarcoP

Su che cosa avete litigato concretamente?

Perché non vede la necessità di terminare il contatto radicalmente?
Perché lo difende?
Perché voleva essere sincera con te e tu hai reagito fortemente?

Sai, è l’ennesima testimonianza di come chi tradisce, non immagina neanche minimamente di quanto si soffre. 

Prova a spiegarglielo tranquillamente … spero per te, che percepisca la necessità di questa richiesta. 

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

*O forse*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' il minimo secondo me...
> Ma perche' c'è parla ancora con quello la',se non per un rapporto lavorativo?
> Non vorra tenere la porticina aperta?
> Dille che arriva il freddo e dopo prende un bel raffreddore e tu li non ci sarai a portare l'aspirina a letto!!!
> ...



Sta' chiudendo in modo intelligente... ?


ciao blu


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Ragazzi ieri ho fatto una brutta litigata con mia moglie, il motivo del contendere sono i rapporti che deve avere con lui.Premesso che la loro storia è chiusa e non si vedono più, è rimasto il problema di come gestire i rapporti in azienda.Mi ha fatto vedere che a volte lui la chiama ancora sul cellulare e si mandano mail (anche non di tono lavorativo)... questo non lo sopporto.A me da fastidio che loro contunino a sentirsi, non ci posso fare nulla, mi fa star male, quindi le ho consigliato di chiudere anche questi contatti superflui... se tiene a me deve fargli capire che non la deve chiamare più. Gli deve far capire che dopo quello che è successo hanno bruciato qualsiasi possibilità di restare amici e perfino semplici conoscenti!!! Considerato che lavorano in due settori e sedi diverse (se lei volesse veramente questa cosa) potrebbe tagliare i ponti completamente.


 ciao Marco...ma lei come si è giustificata in tutto questo? che ti ha detto?


----------



## MarcoP (10 Ottobre 2011)

Su che cosa avete litigato concretamente? io vorrei che le troncasse tutto , anche i semplici contatti telefonici e lo allontanasse senza se e senza ma...

Perché non vede la necessità di terminare il contatto radicalmente? perchè secondo lei le innocenti telefonate potrebbero restare (per me no)

Perché lo difende? lei dice che  lui non ha secondi fini ma per me questo non vuol dire nulla. a mio avviso questo chiudere tutti i ponti potrbbe essere di aiuto anche a lui che prova ancora sentimento per lei.


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao MarcoP

Mi dispiace … 

Prova a farle capire, che per ricostruire bisogna essere in due … TU e LEI … 

Bisogna ritornare a essere complici … intuire i bisogni dell’altro … 

Non ha importanza se l’altro ha secondi fino o meno … deve starne fuori, non c’entra nulla!!!

Qua si tratta di un tuo disagio … si tratta di TE!!! 

Che cavolo centra lui … che cavolo centra quello che pensa lei in riguardo … 

Siete voi che dovete ritrovare la serenità ... con l'impegno di entrambi ...

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

*Ok capito,allora*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' il minimo secondo me...
> Dille che arriva il freddo e dopo prende un bel raffreddore e tu li non ci sarai a portare l'aspirina a letto!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Mi quoto !



ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MarcoP
> 
> Mi dispiace …
> 
> ...


Concordo con te ma ti chiedo: 
se si rende conto che ci sto male, è assurda la mia richiesta di chiudere tutti i contatti con lui? 
lo so che la mia richiesta è una forzatura, ma credo che dopo quello che è successo tra loro (ti ricordo che sono stati a letto) è il minimo che lei dovrebbe fare per noi!!!
certamente questo "tagliare i ponti" gioverebbe anche al recupero del nostro rapporto visto che non ci sarebbero interferenze esterne.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Concordo con te ma ti chiedo:
> se si rende conto che ci sto male, è assurda la mia richiesta di chiudere tutti i contatti con lui?
> lo so che la mia richiesta è una forzatura, ma credo che dopo quello che è successo tra loro (ti ricordo che sono stati a letto) è il minimo che lei dovrebbe fare per noi!!!
> certamente questo "tagliare i ponti" gioverebbe anche al recupero del nostro rapporto visto che non ci sarebbero interferenze esterne.


Senti...
Io non so come vadano certe cose...
Ma non si rende conto?
Se ci tiene a te, non dovresti neanche chiederlo eh?
Dovrebbe essere lei che ti dice...
Sappi caro, che ho chiuso definitivamente con quella persona.
E che sarà mai?
Ma quale forzatura...ma porco cane...
Proprio per quello che è successo tra loro, dovrebbe essere lei, che non vuole più strascichi impietosi eh?

Tagliare i ponti: è la prima cosa.

Mah...
Mah...
Come dire...ora il nostro rapporto è a serio rischio di incendio.
Il nostro rapporto è come paglia imbevuta di benzina...
Tengo lì una candela accesa in un angolo...

Ma cavoli...
Vengo beccato.
Lei mi dice...
Ehi, lo sai vero che adesso tu non devi più sentire nè vedere quella persona?
E io direi...
Me ne rendo conto! Casomai aiutami se sta persona non vuole lasciarmi perdere.

Ma si rende conto questa qua, quanto ti fa soffrire?


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao MarcoP,

Si … è assurdo dover chiedere una cosa del genere … 

Secondo me, 
è perché ancora non ha capito la gravità e profondità del dolore che provi … 
è perché ancora non ha capito, cosa significa ricostruire per dare fiducia … 
cioè, non ha proprio capito quello che ha combinato!!!

Come fa a rimediare … se non ha capito? 

In fin dei conti non puoi fare tanto … sta a lei capire … tu puoi solo dirglielo … e forse annunciare che ne sei rimasto deluso, che ti aspettavi più comprensione e collaborazione … 

Questo si chiama lottare ... ed è una cosa molto dura ... 


sienne


----------



## MarcoP (10 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Io non so come vadano certe cose...
> Ma non si rende conto?
> Se ci tiene a te, non dovresti neanche chiederlo eh?
> ...


Secondo me non si rende conto di quello che sto passando...

Io le ho detto che questa cosa se non viene definita si rischia di comprimettere tutto.


----------



## MarcoP (10 Ottobre 2011)

Secondo me non si rende conto di quello che sto passando...

Io le ho detto che questa cosa se non viene definita si rischia di compromettere tutto.

Se crede in noi le dovrebb pesare fare qualche rinuncia e/o sacrificio.... cazzo!


----------



## MarcoP (10 Ottobre 2011)

è così assurda la mia richiesta di chiudere tutti i contatti con lui? 

sia bene inteso so con certezza assoluta che tra loro non ci sono più incontri.... la storia è stata troncata. 
ma questo non mi basta, non mi fa stare sereno, per me lo deve cancellare anche dalla sua rubrica telefonica!!!


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> *è così assurda la mia richiesta di chiudere tutti i contatti con lui?*
> 
> sia bene inteso so con certezza assoluta che tra loro non ci sono più incontri.... la storia è stata troncata.
> ma questo non mi basta, non mi fa stare sereno, per me lo deve cancellare anche dalla sua rubrica telefonica!!!


assolutamente no! mi sembra il minimo che possa fare!


----------



## sienne (10 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao MarcoP,

Stai assaporando cosa significa avere una compagna a canto dove l’egoismo è più forte dell’empatia. 

Cioè, cose del genere ti fanno capire che il suo IO è più forte del vostro VOI … 

Forse ha bisogno solo di essere scossa per capire … 
Forse stai scoprendo un lato di tua moglie del quale non eri consapevole … 

Non è assurdo quello che chiedi … è assurdo che lei non lo abbia già fatto!!!

sienne


----------



## MarcoP (10 Ottobre 2011)

Dopo un'intenso scambio di sms finalmente mi ha inviato un msg veramente commovente dove, oltre a scusarsi per la sofferenza che mi sta procurando ed a ribbadirmi il suo amore, ha scritto di aver compreso la mia richiesta e pertanto, visto che questa serve a farmi essere più sereno, l'asseconderà! 
Era ora!!!!!!!!!

Ho apprezzato questo sms anche se le ho fatto notare che in questo momento delicato le divergenze possono minare il rapporto. Le ho anche scritto che voglio spazzare via una volta per tutte il fantasma del collega in modo da dedicarci a noi...... abbiamo molto da recuperare.


----------



## robiballerin (10 Ottobre 2011)

Caro MarcoP forse sarò pessimista ma da quello che racconti mi appare evidente che tua moglie non intende troncare la sua relazione ne con te ne con l'altro... e finge di non capire quello che ti sta facendo provare..
probabilmente a lei va bene così e sta tentando di fartelo andar bene anche a te sminuendo l'importanza della cosa e nascondendo un pò le cose.
Se proprio non riesci a mandarla dove si merita fai finta di crederle e allenta il controllo, vedrai che la ribecchi con l'altro...
se avesse voluto farsi perdonare avrebbe troncato da subito senza che tu glielo dovessi chiedere, ma evidentemente per lei il rapporto con l'altro è più importante del rischio di sfasciare il matrimonio ...


----------



## resistere (10 Ottobre 2011)

Occorre una nuova strategia probabilmente. E' importante la buona volontà di tua moglie, ma ho l'impressione che non basti. Tua moglie non è ancora in grado di allontanarlo con decisione. L'altro deve capire che i giochi sono finiti e forse ancora non lo ha capito dai messaggini che le invia.Se ritieni opportuno forse è il caso di un tuo intervento. Ti faccio un esempio. L'altro è sposato con un figlio se non mi sbaglio. Che tu sappia sua moglie è al corrente della tresca di suo marito?. Se non fosse al corrente potresti arrivare a lui dicendo che se non la smette subito spiffererai tutto alla moglie. Naturalmente è solo una minaccia. Non dovrai arrivare a lei non sarebbe giusto, ma per lui sarebbe un bel colpo basso. Rischierebbe di perdere la "serenità "familiare In questa maniera capirebbe che non scherzi e potresti  dedicare il tuo tempo solo  al recupero del rapporto senza intralci. Molti di questo forum te lo sconsiglieranno, ma io ti dico di valutare solo . Poi sarai tu a decidere se è il caso.


----------



## robiballerin (10 Ottobre 2011)

qualunque intervento da parte tua o di terze persone volto ad interrompere i contatti tra i due a meno che non giunga spontaneamente da tua moglie è da evitare perchè anche se riuscisse otterrebbe risultati indesiderabili ed inoltre non si può pretendere che una persona scelga chi amare perchè costretta....
tua moglie rinuncerebbe controvoglia ed allora avresti indietro una persona infelice che addosserebbe la colpa della propria infelicità a te rendendoti infelice 
oppure si sentirebbe privata di qualcosa che riterrebbe ancora più importante di quello che è e continuerebbe la sua relazione a tua insaputa
o se impossibilitata a continuare la relazione potrebbe arrivare a voler riaquistare la propria indipendenza.
l'unica cosa a mio avviso che puoi fare se proprio non riesci a lasciarla  fingi che ti fidi di lei e che hai perdonato e sopratutto dimenticato, ma tieni occhi ed orecchie aperti così saprai veramente chi è lei e cosa conti tu ...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Occorre una nuova strategia probabilmente. E' importante la buona volontà di tua moglie, ma ho l'impressione che non basti. Tua moglie non è ancora in grado di allontanarlo con decisione. L'altro deve capire che i giochi sono finiti e forse ancora non lo ha capito dai messaggini che le invia.Se ritieni opportuno forse è il caso di un tuo intervento. Ti faccio un esempio. L'altro è sposato con un figlio se non mi sbaglio. Che tu sappia sua moglie è al corrente della tresca di suo marito?. Se non fosse al corrente potresti arrivare a lui dicendo che se non la smette subito spiffererai tutto alla moglie. Naturalmente è solo una minaccia. Non dovrai arrivare a lei non sarebbe giusto, ma per lui sarebbe un bel colpo basso. Rischierebbe di perdere la "serenità "familiare In questa maniera capirebbe che non scherzi e potresti  dedicare il tuo tempo solo  al recupero del rapporto senza intralci. Molti di questo forum te lo sconsiglieranno, ma io ti dico di valutare solo . Poi sarai tu a decidere se è il caso.



C'è l'effetto indesiderato. Rischia che i due diventino ancora più alleati. Il problema di Marco è sua moglie, non l'altro..


----------



## kay76 (10 Ottobre 2011)

La scelta di non sentirlo più dovrebbe essere una naturale conseguenza della consapevolezza del dolore che ti ha provocato e della sua voglia di ricostruire.
Se lei è veramente concentrata su di voi, sarà lei a capire da sola che ti fà dell'ulteriore male ed è controprucente per il vostro cammino insieme.

Comunque, sono d'accordo con Tuba....non andrei a cercare l'ex amante.


----------



## Niko74 (10 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Io vorrei che le troncasse tutto , anche i semplici contatti telefonici e lo allontanasse senza se e senza ma...
> 
> Perché non vede la necessità di terminare il contatto radicalmente? perchè secondo lei le innocenti telefonate potrebbero restare (per me no)
> 
> Perché lo difende? lei dice che  lui non ha secondi fini ma per me questo non vuol dire nulla. a mio avviso questo chiudere tutti i ponti potrbbe essere di aiuto anche a lui che prova ancora sentimento per lei.


Oh...ma tua moglie si comporta tale e quale alla mia 
Pure lei sulla parte evidenziata in grassetto la pensa cosi e per quello abbiamo litigato pesantemente circa un mese fa....per lei non c'era nulla di male...era una telefonata tra amici dopo mesi che non si sentivano extralavoro.
Da allora sembra che sia tornata la calma.


----------



## Diletta (11 Ottobre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oh...ma tua moglie si comporta tale e quale alla mia
> Pure lei sulla parte evidenziata in grassetto la pensa cosi e per quello abbiamo litigato pesantemente circa un mese fa....*per lei non c'era nulla di male...era una telefonata tra amici dopo mesi che non si sentivano extralavoro.*
> Da allora sembra che sia tornata la calma.


...sembra proprio che tutti (o quasi) i fedifraghi la pensino così.
Come fanno a non rendersi conto dell'assurdità del loro pensiero?
Se stessero dall'altra parte, però....eccome se lo capirebbero all'istante!!


----------



## MarcoP (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ragazzi mi ha chiamato per dirmi che ha iniziato a troncare le chiamate che lui le fa con risposte del tipo "sono impegnata", "ora non posso darti retta", "sono in riunione"....  facendogli capire così, in modo garbato, che non deve cercarla.
Vediamo come evolve.

Speriamo che lei abbia capito quanto è importante questo aspetto per me e che lo porti avanti fino in fondo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Ragazzi mi ha chiamato per dirmi che ha iniziato a troncare le chiamate che lui le fa con risposte del tipo "sono impegnata", "ora non posso darti retta", "sono in riunione"....  facendogli capire così, in modo garbato, che non deve cercarla.
> Vediamo come evolve.
> 
> Speriamo che lei abbia capito quanto è importante questo aspetto per me e che lo porti avanti fino in fondo.


Non so se ho già detto la mia al riguardo, ma se una donna non vuole che le si scassi il cazzo te lo fa capire ECCOME.
Mi sembrano abbastanza piallative... quasi che dia il contentino a te.


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Ragazzi mi ha chiamato per dirmi che ha iniziato a troncare le chiamate che lui le fa con risposte del tipo "sono impegnata", "ora non posso darti retta", "sono in riunione"....  facendogli capire così, in modo garbato, che non deve cercarla.
> Vediamo come evolve.
> 
> Speriamo che lei abbia capito quanto è importante questo aspetto per me e che lo porti avanti fino in fondo.


Ma non può dirgli chiaramente che non deve più cercarla?


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so se ho già detto la mia al riguardo, ma se una donna non vuole che le si scassi il cazzo te lo fa capire ECCOME.
> Mi* sembrano abbastanza piallative... quasi che dia il contentino a te*.


appunto!


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so se ho già detto la mia al riguardo, ma se una donna non vuole che le si scassi il cazzo te lo fa capire ECCOME.
> Mi sembrano abbastanza piallative... quasi che dia il contentino a te.



... ci sono pure quelle che menano


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ci sono pure quelle che menano


Appunto


----------



## resistere (11 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MarcoP,
> 
> Stai assaporando cosa significa avere una compagna a canto dove l’egoismo è più forte dell’empatia.
> 
> ...


Lo so che ogni storia è a sè e che quindi non è possibile riproporre schemi uguali per ogni problema di coppia. Però forse quando Marco lo ritiene giusto potrebbe dare una *scossa* alla sua situazione. Io l'ho fatto dopo un pò di mesi dall'inizio del fattaccio perchè mia moglie era rimasta ancorata al passato convinta che il bastardo avrebbe lasciato la moglie per lei. La mia ricostruzione dopo il tradimento a quel punto si fermò. Allora ho cercato l'altro e lo ho  minacciato dicendogli che avrei raccontato tutto alla moglie lui ha fatto un deciso passo indietro, e mi ha pregato di non farlo. Questo mi ha permesso di concentrarmi su mia moglie ed oggi la mia famiglia è ancora tiene. I traditori soprattutto maschi (la maggior parte almeno) prima di rovinare la propria famiglia ci pensano mille volte e poi hanno tanti interessi da salvaguardare. Credo che Marco non abbia nulla da perdere. E tra l'altro ha mille giustificazioni a dare la scossa. Deve salvaguardare la sua famiglia che se non ricordo male è anche numerosa. Visto che sua moglie non ce la fa, mbè una spintarella credo che non faccia male.  Se poi questa cosa farà avvicinare ancora di più i traditori tra loro, allora si vede che il rapporto non era recuperabile. Questo è il mio pensiero da prendere con le dovute cautele non vivendo con loro.


----------



## MarcoP (11 Ottobre 2011)

ok può anche dirgli chiaramente che non deve più chiamarla. 
francamente pensavo anche io che questo tipo di dissuasione fosse sufficiente, poi se lui continua a non capire glielo avrebbe detto in modo più esplicito.  

per me l'importante è il risultato finale... non devono più sentirsi.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Secondo me è il modo migliore*



MarcoP ha detto:


> Ragazzi mi ha chiamato per dirmi che ha iniziato a troncare le chiamate che lui le fa con risposte del tipo "sono impegnata", "ora non posso darti retta", "sono in riunione"....  facendogli capire così, in modo garbato, che non deve cercarla.
> Vediamo come evolve.
> 
> Speriamo che lei abbia capito quanto è importante questo aspetto per me e che lo porti avanti fino in fondo.


Al di la' della cazzata grossa che ha fatto,solo lei sa il tipo di rapporto che aveva con questa persona...
Quindi pian piano sta' iniziando a staccare questa persona dal ricordo di essere stata una piacevole "avventura" ovvio non per te!
Non vedo cosi' sbagliato ora il suo modo di tagliare questo rapporto,ricordiamoci che c'è comunque il lavoro di mezzo e probabilmente questa persona non l'ha neppure trattata male...
Si inizia cosi' ,lui pian piano senza troppa rabbia si rassegnera' e smettera' lentamente di contattarla per non starci male.
Ha gia' capito è che solo prova a giocar le ultime battute.



Ciao blu


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Lo so che ogni storia è a sè e che quindi non è possibile riproporre schemi uguali per ogni problema di coppia. Però forse quando Marco lo ritiene giusto potrebbe dare una *scossa* alla sua situazione. Io l'ho fatto dopo un pò di mesi dall'inizio del fattaccio perchè mia moglie era rimasta ancorata al passato convinta che il bastardo avrebbe lasciato la moglie per lei. La mia ricostruzione dopo il tradimento a quel punto si fermò. Allora ho cercato l'altro e lo ho  minacciato dicendogli che avrei raccontato tutto alla moglie lui ha fatto un deciso passo indietro, e mi ha pregato di non farlo. Questo mi ha permesso di concentrarmi su mia moglie ed oggi la mia famiglia è ancora tiene. I traditori soprattutto maschi (la maggior parte almeno) prima di rovinare la propria famiglia ci pensano mille volte e poi hanno tanti interessi da salvaguardare. Credo che Marco non abbia nulla da perdere. E tra l'altro ha mille giustificazioni a dare la scossa. Deve salvaguardare la sua famiglia che se non ricordo male è anche numerosa. Visto che sua moglie non ce la fa, mbè *una spintarella *credo che non faccia male.  Se poi questa cosa farà avvicinare ancora di più i traditori tra loro, allora si vede che il rapporto non era recuperabile. Questo è il mio pensiero da prendere con le dovute cautele non vivendo con loro.


Una "spintarella eh :mrgreen: ... ma una grossa di spintarella ci vorrebbe :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## resistere (11 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> ok può anche dirgli chiaramente che non deve più chiamarla.
> francamente pensavo anche io che questo tipo di dissuasione fosse sufficiente, poi se lui continua a non capire glielo avrebbe detto in modo più esplicito.
> 
> per me l'importante è il risultato finale... non devono più sentirsi.


il mio post arriva dopo gli ultimi avvenimenti , bene.  Però se le telefonate  continuano......


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao MarcoP

Capisco … 

Ma rifletti … 

Ci sono situazioni nella vita, nelle quali bisogna dare alle cose le giuste parole. 

Questa è una di quelle … 

Lei dovrebbe prendere chiaramente una posizione … 

Dovrebbe dirgli che non è più il caso di telefonare, visto che si è decisa di ricostruire con te … punto. 

Questi giochetti … non portano a nessuna parte … 

Lui potrebbe anche capire … non ora, aspetta un po’ affinché non si calmano le acque … 

sienne


----------



## MarcoP (11 Ottobre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Lo so che ogni storia è a sè e che quindi non è possibile riproporre schemi uguali per ogni problema di coppia. Però forse quando Marco lo ritiene giusto potrebbe dare una *scossa* alla sua situazione. Io l'ho fatto dopo un pò di mesi dall'inizio del fattaccio perchè mia moglie era rimasta ancorata al passato convinta che il bastardo avrebbe lasciato la moglie per lei. La mia ricostruzione dopo il tradimento a quel punto si fermò. Allora ho cercato l'altro e lo ho  minacciato dicendogli che avrei raccontato tutto alla moglie lui ha fatto un deciso passo indietro, e mi ha pregato di non farlo. Questo mi ha permesso di concentrarmi su mia moglie ed oggi la mia famiglia è ancora tiene. I traditori soprattutto maschi (la maggior parte almeno) prima di rovinare la propria famiglia ci pensano mille volte e poi hanno tanti interessi da salvaguardare. Credo che Marco non abbia nulla da perdere. E tra l'altro ha mille giustificazioni a dare la scossa. Deve salvaguardare la sua famiglia che se non ricordo male è anche numerosa. Visto che sua moglie non ce la fa, mbè una spintarella credo che non faccia male.  Se poi questa cosa farà avvicinare ancora di più i traditori tra loro, allora si vede che il rapporto non era recuperabile. Questo è il mio pensiero da prendere con le dovute cautele non vivendo con loro.


Caro resistere, credo che per il momento sia giusto aspettare e vedere come evolve la situazione.
Certo, se continuano a sentirsi, non escludo di chiamare lui direttamente.
Tanto conosco anche il suo numero di cellulare!


----------



## resistere (11 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Caro resistere, credo che per il momento sia giusto aspettare e vedere come evolve la situazione.
> Certo, se continuano a sentirsi, non escludo di chiamare lui direttamente.
> Tanto conosco anche il suo numero di cellulare!


Ok stai facendo tutto bene , come meglio non potresti. Tieni duro.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Caro resistere, credo che per il momento sia giusto aspettare e vedere come evolve la situazione.
> Certo, se continuano a sentirsi, non escludo di chiamare lui direttamente.
> Tanto conosco anche il suo numero di cellulare!


Non so ma credo che il problema sia più con tua moglie che con l'altro.
Vedi solo di non far passare troppo tempo..

Deve essere tua moglie a darci un taglio, non lui.


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MarcoP
> 
> Capisco …
> 
> ...



... ma non si erano rotte le acque? 


In queste scelte vale il taglio cesareo, non conosco altre vie ... o dentro o fuori.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Pero' tu*

Bisogna che ti senti un po' speciale he,fatti un po' desiderare...
Tipo la seduci come prima di sposarla,falle vedere di cosa sei capace altro che quello la' ;-)











ciao blu


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2011)

aldilà di tutto, resta lo stupore per la quantità di facce da *ulo che viaggiano allo stato brado per il pianeta.
ma 'sto tizio non ha un po' di pudore, vergogna? al limite PAURA di mettere il naso fuori di casa?


----------



## Tubarao (11 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Caro resistere, credo che per il momento sia giusto aspettare e vedere come evolve la situazione.
> Certo, se continuano a sentirsi, non escludo di chiamare lui direttamente.
> Tanto conosco anche il suo numero di cellulare!


Perfetta la prima riga. Due cazzate le ultime due, sempre IMHO ovviamente.
Il problema non è lui che chiama, è tua moglie che risponde, e non a tono.
Dalle tempo Marco, dalle tempo, le cose hanno bisogno dei loro tempi naturali.


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bisogna che ti senti un po' speciale he,fatti un po' desiderare...
> Tipo la seduci come prima di sposarla,falle vedere di cosa sei capace altro che quello la' ;-)



ma ti posso assicurare che non gliene frega un cippa a questi qua, quando hanno l'amante che gli stuzzica il birillo o la birillina, che tu li seduci e gli fai vedere cosa sai fare.
ti guardano come un cretino, mentre danzi sul filo, mangi il fuoco, cammini sulla palla e di vesti da vicerè del nuovo mondo 
fottesega, per dirla volgarmente!
sono anche convinti di meritarsi tutta l'esibizione e di essere irresistibili e di poter decidere a piacimento, puntando il ditino.


----------



## resistere (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma non si erano rotte le acque?
> 
> 
> In queste scelte vale il taglio cesareo, non conosco altre vie ... o dentro o fuori.


Io pazienterei. Ricordiamoci che parliamo di una famiglia di 5 persone. Bisogna dare un pò di tempo anche a lei. Pazientare cara Marì. Marco secondo me sta facendo benissimo.


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Io pazienterei. Ricordiamoci che parliamo di una famiglia di 5 persone. Bisogna dare un pò di tempo anche a lei. Pazientare cara Marì. Marco secondo me sta facendo benissimo.


Non metto in dubbio la pazienza di Marco ... e' la sfacciataggine della moglie che da i nervi


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bisogna che ti senti un po' speciale he,fatti un po' desiderare...
> Tipo la seduci come prima di sposarla,falle vedere di cosa sei capace altro che quello la' ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Mah io da tradito l'unica voglia che ho è di prenderla a calci in c*** altrochè corteggiare.


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Il problema non è Marco … 
Lui più di così non può fare … 

È la moglie che non è determinata … 
E lui una testa di cavolo … 

Non hanno proprio idea, quanto male fanno … 

sienne


----------



## resistere (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio la pazienza di Marco ... e' la sfacciataggine della moglie che da i nervi


Concordo Marì ma Marco è quello che ha attualmente il controllo della situazione. La moglie ancora no. Certo, se l'altro non la smette di telefonarle, lei va ancora di più in confusione. La moglie di marco però ci sta provando a chiudere, magari con difficoltà, però ci sta provando.


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bisogna che ti senti un po' speciale he,fatti un po' desiderare...
> Tipo la seduci come prima di sposarla,falle vedere di cosa sei capace altro che quello la' ;-)
> 
> 
> ...




GIA'! ... deve stu-pirla 


[video=youtube;MvM8VaJBHII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvM8VaJBHII&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Concordo Marì ma Marco è quello che ha attualmente il controllo della situazione. La moglie ancora no. Certo, *se l'altro non la smette* di telefonarle, lei va ancora di più in confusione. La moglie di marco però ci sta provando a chiudere, magari con difficoltà, però ci sta provando.


E lei che deve chiudere.

Lei e' solo confusa perche' non sa ancora con chi stare  Marco e' "troppo" generoso, un altro uomo l'avrebbe gia sbattuta fuori casa.


Ma scherziamo?


Mio marito (una volta scoperto) ha troncato tutto lo stesso giorno, lavoro e signora (?).


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Appuno Marco*



tesla ha detto:


> ma ti posso assicurare che non gliene frega un cippa a questi qua, quando hanno l'amante che gli stuzzica il birillo o la birillina, che tu li seduci e gli fai vedere cosa sai fare.
> ti guardano come un cretino, mentre danzi sul filo, mangi il fuoco, cammini sulla palla e di vesti da vicerè del nuovo mondo
> fottesega, per dirla volgarmente!
> sono anche convinti di meritarsi tutta l'esibizione e di essere irresistibili e di poter decidere a piacimento, puntando il ditino.




Vuoi che ti veda come un cretino?

No,non sei cretino sei solo un buon Uomo,quindi svegliati bello e falla un po' ballare he,non mi piace dirlo ma in questo caso...

Seducila e fatti desiderare,un po' di pepe al culo please!!! 

Comunque il modo maturo e riflessivo che hai di affrontare la situazione è lodevole.
Anche se domani forse ti incazzerai usando parole non troppo carine sarai lodevole e normale,direi.



ciao blu


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Si, Marì … 
Anche il mio compagno … 
ha chiuso davanti a me al telefono e si è fatto trasferire … 

sienne


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Si, Marì …
> Anche il mio compagno …
> ...


Questa e' la prima mossa per dimostrare che vogliono ri-costruire


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Non lo so … 

Ognuno di noi è differente … 

A me neanche per l’anticamera del cervello mi sarebbe passato per la mente di mettermi a sedurre il mio compagno … 

Lui doveva sedurre ME … 

Ma che stiamo scherzando … 

sienne


----------



## resistere (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E lei che deve chiudere.
> 
> Lei e' solo confusa perche' non sa ancora con chi stare  Marco e' "troppo" generoso, un altro uomo l'avrebbe gia sbattuta fuori casa.
> 
> ...


 Mia moglie invece ha avuto bisogno di molto più tempo. Ammiro per questo la "generosità" di Marco che, conoscendola meglio di noi, forse sta adottando un comportamento più prudente.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Si dai*

E' un po' come avere un coltello alla gola...
Un obbligo :-(






ciao Blu


----------



## Tubarao (11 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti veda come un cretino?
> 
> No,non sei cretino sei solo un buon Uomo,quindi svegliati bello e falla un po' ballare he,non mi piace dirlo ma in questo caso...
> 
> ...


Giusto. Ma che questo svegliarsi e farla ballare non si riduca ad essere solo uno scontro tra galletti tra Marco e il tipo per far vedere chi è più tosto. Marco, secondo me, avrebbe tutto da perdere in una cosa del genere, e non perchè l'altro sia più tosto di lui, ci mancherebbe, ma solo perchè in un certo senso si metterebbe al suo stesso piano. E agli uomini, quelli, veri, fare a gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo, non deve interessare. E' questo per me il messaggio che dovrebbe arrivare alle orecchie della moglie di Marco. In competizione con uno che al massimo mi potrebbe lavare il parabrezza al semaforo mentre vado al lavoro manco mi ci metto. Come farglielo arrivare questo messaggio ? Questo può saperlo solo Marco.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Esatto*



sienne ha detto:


> Lui doveva sedurre ME …
> 
> 
> sienne




Se un uomo ti vuole ti deve sedurre ,se una donna ti vuole basta che si abbassi la mutande...
Ma il punto e' che la deve sedurre poi si deve far DESIDERARE!!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Mia moglie invece ha avuto bisogno di molto più tempo. Ammiro per questo la "generosità" di Marco che, conoscendola meglio di noi, forse sta adottando un comportamento più prudente.


Molto spesso, anzi troppo spesso la "generosita' " viente scambiata per fessaggine, stiamo attenti


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Molto spesso, anzi troppo spesso la "generosita' " viente scambiata per fessaggine, stiamo attenti


quoto.
è il discorso che facevo prima, il passaggio dall'essere comprensivi a far sentire l'altro come un oggetto conteso (e quindi "mamma mia quanto sono fighissimaaaa") è molto breve.
ci vuole un giusto mix di decisione e accoglienza, solo che le dosi non le sa nessuno


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Assolutamente no*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Giusto. Ma che questo svegliarsi e farla ballare non si riduca ad essere solo uno scontro tra galletti tra Marco e il tipo per far vedere chi è più tosto. Marco, secondo me, avrebbe tutto da perdere in una cosa del genere, e non perchè l'altro sia più tosto di lui, ci mancherebbe, ma solo perchè in un certo senso si metterebbe al suo stesso piano. E agli uomini, quelli, veri, fare a gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo, non deve interessare. E' questo per me il messaggio che dovrebbe arrivare alle orecchie della moglie di Marco. In competizione con uno che al massimo mi potrebbe lavare il parabrezza al semaforo mentre vado al lavoro manco mi ci metto. Come farglielo arrivare questo messaggio ? Questo può saperlo solo Marco.






Non si deve mettere in competizione , quello la' non deve neppure calcolarlo.
Io le dico cosi' perche' da cio' che ho capito,forse sbaglio lui si sia un po' troppo accomodato in questa situazione e forse anche prima...
Cio' non vuol dire che la signora doveva comportarsi cosi',doveva parlarle.
Ma vabbe' il danno è fatto e lui mi sembra che abbia deciso a priori senza ma e se,quindi...


ciao blu


----------



## resistere (11 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Molto spesso, anzi troppo spesso la "generosita' " viente scambiata per fessaggine, stiamo attenti


Dai Marì, Marco vuole solo ricostruire. E forse ora è ancora presto per accellerare. La prudenza non la puoi paragonare alla fessaggine. Poi che la moglie ti faccia venire rabbia, mbè quella... anche a me


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

resistere ha detto:


> Dai Marì, Marco vuole solo ricostruire. E forse ora è ancora presto per accellerare. La prudenza non la puoi paragonare alla fessaggine. Poi che la moglie ti faccia venire rabbia, mbè quella... anche a me


​


----------



## MarcoP (11 Ottobre 2011)

Provo a fare una sintesi e spero che concordiate con me.
Lei mi ha promesso che chiuderà totalmente i rapporti con lui, senza eccezione.
Questo aspetto per me è fondamentale se vogliamo andare avanti.
Le due cose (restare con me e continuare a sentire lui anche in modo innocente) per me sono incompatibili.
Se un domani dovessi scoprire che continuano a sentirsi allora giudicherei la cosa come un secondo tradimento e allora direi.... addio!


----------



## sienne (11 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Provo a fare una sintesi e spero che concordiate con me.
> Lei mi ha promesso che chiuderà totalmente i rapporti con lui, senza eccezione.
> Questo aspetto per me è fondamentale se vogliamo andare avanti.
> Le due cose (restare con me e continuare a sentire lui anche in modo innocente) per me sono incompatibili.
> Se un domani dovessi scoprire che continuano a sentirsi allora giudicherei la cosa come un secondo tradimento e allora direi.... addio!


Ciao,

chiara posizione ... 

molto bene Marco!!!

Anche io feci così ... e lui sapeva che non scherzavo ... 

Sta tutto lì ... 

sienne


----------



## resistere (11 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Provo a fare una sintesi e spero che concordiate con me.
> *Lei mi ha promesso che chiuderà totalmente i rapporti con lui, senza eccezione.*
> Questo aspetto per me è fondamentale se vogliamo andare avanti.
> Le due cose (restare con me e continuare a sentire lui anche in modo innocente) per me sono incompatibili.
> Se un domani dovessi scoprire che continuano a sentirsi allora giudicherei la cosa come un secondo tradimento e allora direi.... addio!


Questo è un grande passo in avanti perchè come dicevo precedentemente c'è volontà da parte di tua moglie di continuare. Però devi essere paziente perchè forse le occorrerà tempo per rientrare definitivamente. E a te molto di più per vivere la tua vita normalmente. 
Dopo questo grande sforzo da domani comincia a pensare anche un pò a te.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Concordo!!!*



MarcoP ha detto:


> Provo a fare una sintesi e spero che concordiate con me.
> Lei mi ha promesso che chiuderà totalmente i rapporti con lui, senza eccezione.
> Questo aspetto per me è fondamentale se vogliamo andare avanti.
> Le due cose (restare con me e continuare a sentire lui anche in modo innocente) per me sono incompatibili.
> Se un domani dovessi scoprire che continuano a sentirsi allora giudicherei la cosa come un secondo tradimento e allora direi.... addio!






ciao blu


----------



## cancro74 (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao la mia storia e molto simile alla tua  sn stata tradita un anno fa ,anch'io o 3 figli e o scoperto il tt tramite sms e telefonate continue.Lui a chiesto perdono,nonostante lo mandato via tnt volte nn a voluto mai andarsene,a sempre dt ke e stato l'errore piu grande della sua vita.........o perdonato e da 1 parte sn felice ma a malincuore ti dico ke nn sara' facile soffrirai ancora e tanto avrai delle immaggini ke ti soffocheranno....ci saranno giorni ke ti pentirai del perdono ke ai dato......ma piano piano guardando i tuoi figli il tuo cuore gioira' di certo ti dico nn si ritornera'piu cm prima....ma permrttergli di vederlo ancora o sentirlo nn farlo ribellati e lotta io cn la scusa ke era sola ,lei nn a( 1 famiglia stabile)mi sn fatta un po' convincere dal fatto ke gli facesse 1 telefonata ogni tanto e stato orribile....gia nn vivi ma cosi e indescrivibile....se ti ama veramente e vuole la sua famiglia dv lasciarlo definitivamente nn si puo' pretendere tanto dopo errori del genere....quando sn quelle giornate nere nere esci parla cn qualcuno grida piu ke puoi...ma nn davanti ai figli....a lei nn farle sentire il tuo rifiuto ma stalle vicino se vuoi recuperare davvero.....e vero i figli cs soffrono ma perdere 1 dei genitori ....nn ci sn parole....molti mi anno dt ke nn e giusto quello ke dico io ma sai di cs mi sn convinta ke cosi soffro da sola ma lasciandolo avrebbero sofferto molte piu persone...familiari.....figli soprattutto.....tnt in tutti e 2 modi la mia sofferenza nn sarebbe stata di meno xche lo amo e dopo 23 anni insieme ricominciare da sola........mi raccomando sii forte e quando vuoi sn qui.....


----------



## MarcoP (18 Ottobre 2011)

cancro74 ha detto:


> Ciao la mia storia e molto simile alla tua  sn stata tradita un anno fa ,anch'io o 3 figli e o scoperto il tt tramite sms e telefonate continue.Lui a chiesto perdono,nonostante lo mandato via tnt volte nn a voluto mai andarsene,a sempre dt ke e stato l'errore piu grande della sua vita.........o perdonato e da 1 parte sn felice ma a malincuore ti dico ke nn sara' facile soffrirai ancora e tanto avrai delle immaggini ke ti soffocheranno....ci saranno giorni ke ti pentirai del perdono ke ai dato......ma piano piano guardando i tuoi figli il tuo cuore gioira' di certo ti dico nn si ritornera'piu cm prima....ma permrttergli di vederlo ancora o sentirlo nn farlo ribellati e lotta io cn la scusa ke era sola ,lei nn a( 1 famiglia stabile)mi sn fatta un po' convincere dal fatto ke gli facesse 1 telefonata ogni tanto e stato orribile....gia nn vivi ma cosi e indescrivibile....se ti ama veramente e vuole la sua famiglia dv lasciarlo definitivamente nn si puo' pretendere tanto dopo errori del genere....quando sn quelle giornate nere nere esci parla cn qualcuno grida piu ke puoi...ma nn davanti ai figli....a lei nn farle sentire il tuo rifiuto ma stalle vicino se vuoi recuperare davvero.....e vero i figli cs soffrono ma perdere 1 dei genitori ....nn ci sn parole....molti mi anno dt ke nn e giusto quello ke dico io ma sai di cs mi sn convinta ke cosi soffro da sola ma lasciandolo avrebbero sofferto molte piu persone...familiari.....figli soprattutto.....tnt in tutti e 2 modi la mia sofferenza nn sarebbe stata di meno xche lo amo e dopo 23 anni insieme ricominciare da sola........mi raccomando sii forte e quando vuoi sn qui.....


Grazie per aver raccontato la tua esperienza....
Fino ad oggi ti confermo che tutto sembra procedere per il meglio...
Lei sta mantenedo gli impegni presi e questo mi fa essere più sereno.


----------



## cancro74 (18 Ottobre 2011)

Sn contenta ti faccio i miei migliori auguri in fondo 1 seconda opportunita nn si dv negare........in bocca al lupo


----------

